# BREAKING: FERGUSSON GRAND JURY HAS  MADE  DECISION



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 24, 2014)

Announcement to come any time.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 24, 2014)

Reports: Grand jury reaches decision on Ferguson Officer Darren Wilson, announcement planned



> CLAYTON, Mo. — A St. Louis County grand jury has finally reached a decision on whether to charge Ferguson Officer Darren Wilson in the shooting death of Michael Brown Jr., several media outlets reported Monday.
> 
> The panel’s ruling is expected to be revealed during a press conference at the courthouse in Clayton later today.
> 
> ...



Reports Grand jury reaches decision on Ferguson Officer Darren Wilson announcement planned - Yahoo News


----------



## dannyboys (Nov 24, 2014)

Grab the popcorn. Cool the beers.
Time to watch the Tree Dwellers do what they have done for centuries.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Nov 24, 2014)

*Yeah, they're giving the grand jury members a couple of hours to pack up and leave town, probably to Clinton, MO where Chicken Man has been hiding out since August.*


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 24, 2014)

So, will protesters abide by the Brown family wishes, and remain peaceful ?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 24, 2014)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> *Yeah, they're giving the grand jury members a couple of hours to pack up and leave town, probably to Clinton, MO where Chicken Man has been hiding out since August.*



So he should have simply remained in his home and put his family and neighbors at risk.


----------



## DGS49 (Nov 24, 2014)

What happened to, "No justice; no peace!"?  Brown got justice, and still there is no peace.

Sheesh.


----------



## Bush92 (Nov 24, 2014)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> *Yeah, they're giving the grand jury members a couple of hours to pack up and leave town, probably to Clinton, MO where Chicken Man has been hiding out since August.*


That man is a law enforcement officer who places his life on the line every day to serve and protect. But an idiot like you would not understand that.


----------



## Bush92 (Nov 24, 2014)

I hope officer Wilson gets a fucking medal.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Nov 24, 2014)

DigitalDrifter said:


> So, will protesters abide by the Brown family wishes, and remain peaceful ?



Hopefully not.

I hope Wilson gets life in prison.  White cop in prison who killed an unarmed black guy.   Hahahaha.  He couldn't have a bigger target on his back.  He'd get raped repeatedly and turned into a little white bitch. 

Oh wait, he already is one. 

He would also get beaten down over and over again, disfigured, and eventually murdered.  The gangs won't accept a cop so there goes any potential connections and protection.  The blacks would just devour him.

But of course, he won't get sent to prison.  *American Mundanes worship the Police*.  He'll get off easy.​


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Nov 24, 2014)

DigitalDrifter said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> > *Yeah, they're giving the grand jury members a couple of hours to pack up and leave town, probably to Clinton, MO where Chicken Man has been hiding out since August.*
> ...



*That's what most cops do, yes.  George Zimmerman didn't cut n' run, he wasn't even an officer of the law, and it's a sad fucking day when someone out-chickenshits George Zimmerman.
*


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 24, 2014)

Racist putz, there's already one thread on this. 

Bet the other racists will be posting a half dozen more.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Nov 24, 2014)

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > So, will protesters abide by the Brown family wishes, and remain peaceful ?
> ...


*
If cooler heads prevail they should at least indict him on criminal misdemeanor charges.  They can stuff that bag full of big words and then the judge can put him on probation.  End result could be the same, though.  A wave of anger in the black community from coast to coast.    *


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 24, 2014)

Bush92 said:


> I hope officer Wilson gets a fucking medal.


He was doing his job.


----------



## bucs90 (Nov 24, 2014)

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > So, will protesters abide by the Brown family wishes, and remain peaceful ?
> ...




Dumbass. Ex cops almost never go to general population for just that reason. Especially if its an iffy charge and not an obvious intentional crime.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 24, 2014)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> *Yeah, they're giving the grand jury members a couple of hours to pack up and leave town, probably to Clinton, MO where Chicken Man has been hiding out since August.*


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Nov 24, 2014)

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > So, will protesters abide by the Brown family wishes, and remain peaceful ?
> ...



*It's more like the Wilson's legal representation, being the policeman's union, putting a lot of pressure on the court.  *


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Nov 24, 2014)

bucs90 said:


> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



*Where do they go?  How many bad cops are behind bars?  Answer:  Not enough.*


----------



## Bush92 (Nov 24, 2014)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Goddess_Ashtara said:
> ...


You would like to be behind bars with all those men wouldn't you tranny princess.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Nov 24, 2014)

Looks like the News Agencies are hoping for and preparing for riots.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Nov 24, 2014)

Bush92 said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> > *Yeah, they're giving the grand jury members a couple of hours to pack up and leave town, probably to Clinton, MO where Chicken Man has been hiding out since August.*
> ...




*No, most of the time they do not put their life on the line.  Most of them never even draw their weapons except at target practice.  Most of the time they're are bored to death and discouraged that the exciting job they signed up for doesn't pan out.  I suggest you stop watching television and read more.*


----------



## MXdad (Nov 24, 2014)

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > So, will protesters abide by the Brown family wishes, and remain peaceful ?
> ...


Nothing can stop some from appearing ignorant by making a decision without having the facts I see


----------



## candycorn (Nov 24, 2014)

DigitalDrifter said:


> So, will protesters abide by the Brown family wishes, and remain peaceful ?



I seriously doubt it.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Nov 24, 2014)

Bush92 said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...



*So, just insults and no answer to a legitimate question.  
Since you know so much about cops, where do convicted cops go?  Answer or STFU.*


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Nov 24, 2014)

*Everybody who's hoping that Chicken Man Wilson gets off, keep this in mind:  What happens in Ferguson isn't going to stay in Ferguson.  Riots in the 1960s started from black women who were sent to the back of the bus and other black people who couldn't get service at a lunch counter. *


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 24, 2014)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> ...



I doubt he left because he was personally afraid. He more than likely left because he was advised to for the safety of family and neighbors.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Nov 24, 2014)

candycorn said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > So, will protesters abide by the Brown family wishes, and remain peaceful ?
> ...




*The Michael Brown shooting was the tipping point for a long list of grievances by blacks in the St. Louis area.  The inequity of racial diversity of their local police departments coupled with the dismissive attitude of those cops towards blacks, it all adds up until it spills over.  

Governor Nixon has hastily convened a group of citizens to try to quell a problem that has been years in the making.  Stupid white people.*


----------



## dannyboys (Nov 24, 2014)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> *Everybody who's hoping that Chicken Man Wilson gets off, keep this in mind:  What happens in Ferguson isn't going to stay in Ferguson.  Riots in the 1960s started from black women who were sent to the back of the bus and other black people who couldn't get service at a lunch counter. *


Note to all you 'Special Needs' Tree Dweller negros: Come and fucking get some!
Negroes don't want 'justice'. They wouldn't know what the word means.
They want vengeance.


----------



## S.J. (Nov 24, 2014)

The National Guard will show up and they'll all go home with their tails between their legs.  They're only brave when the odds are overwhelmingly in their favor.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Nov 24, 2014)

DigitalDrifter said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



*He left because his face wasn't fucked up like the other cops said.  New video shows his eye wasn't displaced from its socket as reported.  He left because he fucking shot first and asked questions later, and a dozen witnesses saw the kid put his hands up and turn around and shout, "OK".   *


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 24, 2014)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> *Everybody who's hoping that Chicken Man Wilson gets off, keep this in mind:  What happens in Ferguson isn't going to stay in Ferguson.  Riots in the 1960s started from black women who were sent to the back of the bus and other black people who couldn't get service at a lunch counter. *




It will have to be manufactured, because these folks are full of shit. They aren't being oppressed. They are doing the oppressing. Destroying their neighborhoods, people are just going to disown Ferguson and leave. My guess is the Democrats want a Gaza Strip in America so they can fan the flames of racism.


----------



## Bush92 (Nov 24, 2014)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> ...


So that's why they wear body armor EVERY SINGLE DAY. I suggest you take some time off shopping for womens panties and educate yourself man-girl, boy- woman, whatever you are.


----------



## candycorn (Nov 24, 2014)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



Police have a very difficult job to do.  I'm not certain if they still have academies for police officers but I used to live in a municipality that did away with it's cadet corps and began hiring off the streets.  Abuse of the use of force and other malfeasance went up.  As I said when it happened...

lets see what the grand jury says and react.  There is never a need for violence.  

As for race; there is plenty of blame to go around.  Hard for me to blame whites for black rioters this far after the flashpoint (if there is rioting).


----------



## Bush92 (Nov 24, 2014)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> ...


Your an absolute idiot. He attacked the officer and got shot in his fat fucking face like he deserved. All those turd witnesses would lie about anything concerning the "po-po."


----------



## Bush92 (Nov 24, 2014)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> *Everybody who's hoping that Chicken Man Wilson gets off, keep this in mind:  What happens in Ferguson isn't going to stay in Ferguson.  Riots in the 1960s started from black women who were sent to the back of the bus and other black people who couldn't get service at a lunch counter. *


Bring that shit my way and see what happens. National Guard should be given the green light to use deadly force on these common criminals hiding as protesters.


----------



## bucs90 (Nov 24, 2014)

These hooligans are out for blood. SWAT and National Guard will humble their thug life dreams real quick.

If he is charged...theyll riot like sports fans after cchampionship wins.

Either way the violent hooligan class will be themselves.  They just need an excuse to be it.


----------



## Bush92 (Nov 24, 2014)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> *Everybody who's hoping that Chicken Man Wilson gets off, keep this in mind:  What happens in Ferguson isn't going to stay in Ferguson.  Riots in the 1960s started from black women who were sent to the back of the bus and other black people who couldn't get service at a lunch counter. *


Also you don't know your history. Rosa Parks and the Sit-In movement never sparked riots.


----------



## bucs90 (Nov 24, 2014)

Bush92 said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> > *Everybody who's hoping that Chicken Man Wilson gets off, keep this in mind:  What happens in Ferguson isn't going to stay in Ferguson.  Riots in the 1960s started from black women who were sent to the back of the bus and other black people who couldn't get service at a lunch counter. *
> ...



Nah. National Guard trains for overseas battle. They dont deserve to be lumped into this.

Let the cops give these hooligans the spankings their parents shoulda gave them years ago.


----------



## Bush92 (Nov 24, 2014)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


Want some cheese to go with that whine? Why are the cops in these Black neighborhoods? Because its where the CRIME is. Black community has to clean up its own back yard before they start complaining about things.


----------



## Zander (Nov 24, 2014)

I'd love to be surprised and not see the protesters looting....


----------



## Bush92 (Nov 24, 2014)

Black on black crime is a far worse problem that the Black community had better address before they go marching in Ferguson Mo. over a dead lump of shit.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 24, 2014)

NOTEAPARTYPLEEZ you are talking stupid stuff.

Please stop.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Nov 24, 2014)

Bush92 said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...



*I supposed if I lived on your side of the tracks and down a few screen doors and plastic pink flamingos from your trailer, I could affirm that.  But I don't.*


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Nov 24, 2014)

Bush92 said:


> Black on black crime is a far worse problem that the Black community had better address before they go marching in Ferguson Mo. over a dead lump of shit.



*Thank you for reinforcing the underlying truth that blacks are stopped by police far more than white people. 

In NYC, their are more people snorting cocaine on the Upper East Side than buying an ounce of weed in Harlem.*


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Nov 24, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> > *Everybody who's hoping that Chicken Man Wilson gets off, keep this in mind:  What happens in Ferguson isn't going to stay in Ferguson.  Riots in the 1960s started from black women who were sent to the back of the bus and other black people who couldn't get service at a lunch counter. *
> ...



*How would you know?  You live in Ferguson and hang in the streets there?*


----------



## Bush92 (Nov 24, 2014)

Oh, the life of a classy liberal. I wish I could be as modern and upscale as you. So what are you trying to say liberal? People that live in trailers are scum? Kinda racist too.


----------



## Rocko (Nov 24, 2014)

They're going to charge him is my prediction.


----------



## Bush92 (Nov 24, 2014)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Black on black crime is a far worse problem that the Black community had better address before they go marching in Ferguson Mo. over a dead lump of shit.
> ...


Can't read a chart very well can ya tranny? Now, if you would focus on the chart like you do a dick before you suck it you would see the data it is showing.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Nov 24, 2014)

Bush92 said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



*"..turd witnesses".....I hope you don't get called for jury duty very often.  "po-po"?  There's no doubt you hated black people long before Darren Wilson peed his pants and shot a kid on the run.  

I've never doubted there was an altercation and Michael Brown was acting like a stupid kid.  Another stupid kid I know personally was arrested and strapped onto a gurney by the police on the campus of Penn State last year.   State College police were called in and he started fighting with them, too, along with the campus cops.  He was drunk and stoned out of his mind.  Spent the night in jail after he kicked one of the cops while being strapped down.  

A month later his dad, a good friend of mine who is a PA attorney with a couple of PA Supreme Court wins under his belt, and white, got his son off in court with a wrist slap.

If the kid had been black, he would have mysteriously died at the scene of the altercation.  Yup.

*


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 24, 2014)

Rocko said:


> They're going to charge him is my prediction.



It's sad that it would probably save lives if they did.

The PC Police had him indicted and convicted before Brown's body was cold.

I just hope their final decision is based on reason and enough evidence, whatever it is.

.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Nov 24, 2014)

Bush92 said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...



*Wow, desperation is not your strong suit.  

Here's some facts which support your 2000-px wide screeching chart about NYC, Sherlock:*

*Bloomberg Backs Plan to Limit Arrests for Marijuana*

""......Black leaders also cited the governor’s proposal as a rare recognition of — and attempt to remedy — what they describe as *a cultural and legal double standard: that young African-American men are being arrested in large numbers for an activity — using marijuana — that is prevalent, but with less frequent legal consequences, among whites of the same age."""*

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/06/05/n...ijuana-arrest-policy.html?pagewanted=all&_r=0


----------



## Katzndogz (Nov 24, 2014)

I hope there is a massive nationwide riot.

It will help clean out the trash.


----------



## Bush92 (Nov 24, 2014)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> ...


What does that have to do with black on black crime anus spelunker?


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Nov 24, 2014)

Mac1958 said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > They're going to charge him is my prediction.
> ...



*Nope, the video and audio did.*

*White Construction workers witness Mike Brown being shot with hands up*
**


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 24, 2014)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...



No, the PC Police had its mind made up before any evidence surfaced.

It was immediate.  As always.

.


----------



## Rocko (Nov 24, 2014)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...



They were proved wrong by the autopsy report.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Nov 24, 2014)

Bush92 said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...





Bush92 said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...



*What an idiot...The chart is about NYPD stats for their department and not interracial crimes committed.  Better get your reading glasses out, gramps.*


----------



## Bush92 (Nov 24, 2014)

Wilson should get a promotion and the keys to the city.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Nov 24, 2014)

Mac1958 said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



*OK, I'm really sorry you didn't see what these construction workers saw who were standing 50 feet away.  I'm terribly sorry your ability to connect dots is so impaired.  "PC Police" is another term for prejudiced white people.*


----------



## Bush92 (Nov 24, 2014)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> ...


Look at the crime percentages, you don't think that mathematically that translates to a high % of black on black crime? Trannys cant do simple math?


----------



## Mad Scientist (Nov 24, 2014)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> *Everybody who's hoping that Chicken Man Wilson gets off, keep this in mind:  What happens in Ferguson isn't going to stay in Ferguson.  Riots in the 1960s started from black women who were sent to the back of the bus and other black people who couldn't get service at a lunch counter. *


In Liberal Land it's *always* 1965.


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 24, 2014)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> ...



"PC Police" is actually another term for liberals who practice strategic hypersensitivity to gain political advantage.

I'll trust the grand jury over a partisan ideologue, whichever way they go.

.


----------



## bendog (Nov 24, 2014)

Oh crap, I forgot to buy more ammo.


----------



## Bush92 (Nov 24, 2014)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> ...


We know you could not have seen it from the glory hole you work at the local whack shack.


----------



## Katzndogz (Nov 24, 2014)

Mike Brown was wearing the same white t shirt he had on when he robbed the store.  Not the pink shirt in the clip


----------



## Rozman (Nov 24, 2014)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> *Yeah, they're giving the grand jury members a couple of hours to pack up and leave town, probably to Clinton, MO where Chicken Man has been hiding out since August.*



So it would have been better for the officer to have been out and about to have made it easier for the 
bounty for his death been completed?


----------



## Rozman (Nov 24, 2014)

In announing before Thanksgiving I am thinking that the officer will be charged in some fashion.


----------



## Katzndogz (Nov 24, 2014)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> *Everybody who's hoping that Chicken Man Wilson gets off, keep this in mind:  What happens in Ferguson isn't going to stay in Ferguson.  Riots in the 1960s started from black women who were sent to the back of the bus and other black people who couldn't get service at a lunch counter. *


Neither of whom had just done a strong arm robbery at a convenience store.


----------



## Bush92 (Nov 24, 2014)

Rozman said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> > *Yeah, they're giving the grand jury members a couple of hours to pack up and leave town, probably to Clinton, MO where Chicken Man has been hiding out since August.*
> ...


Loony left wants blood.


----------



## Bush92 (Nov 24, 2014)

Rozman said:


> In announing before Thanksgiving I am thinking that the officer will be charged in some fashion.


I disagree. I think they want to wrap it up and go home before holidays.


----------



## Rozman (Nov 24, 2014)

Word is the protestors will go through with their plans no matter what the decision is....
That leads me to believe they want confrontation and unrest.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 24, 2014)

Mac1958 said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > They're going to charge him is my prediction.
> ...



I do too. If he's guilty, then he needs to pay, but based on what I've seen I doubt he's indicted.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Nov 24, 2014)

DigitalDrifter said:


> So, will protesters abide by the Brown family wishes, and remain peaceful ?


No....Well , yes. The demonstrators will. 
The imported thug rioters, will wage all out war.


----------



## Rozman (Nov 24, 2014)

Bush92 said:


> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> > In announing before Thanksgiving I am thinking that the officer will be charged in some fashion.
> ...



Yeah...That makes sense...Get it done and put it behind them and be done with it.
Why drag it out through the holiday if they can finish it...

Yup...I think you're correct.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Nov 24, 2014)

Rozman said:


> Word is the protestors will go through with their plans no matter what the decision is....
> That leads me to believe they want confrontation and unrest.


This is what I find ironic. Obama telling the protesters "stay the course"....
Eric Holder wants the protests to move on as well. 
I have to wonder why these two have decided to be de fecto participants. Instead of objective elected officials.


----------



## Rocko (Nov 24, 2014)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...



Zimmerman shouldn't have been indicted either, but he was and reason for it was political. I expect the same is going to be with Wilson.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 24, 2014)

Wouldn't it be nice to have all the answers like NTPP.
I'm really surprised the Grand Jury didn't subponea him, since somehow he has all this overwhelming evidence against Wilson.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Nov 24, 2014)

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > So, will protesters abide by the Brown family wishes, and remain peaceful ?
> ...


Wow......You are an evil person....
I hope all of the things you wish on the police officer happen to you three times more...
Do you like apples? Yes?
Good. How do you like THOSE apples.
Stupid evil twat.


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 24, 2014)

Nigga's gonna nig.

Still time to get out and get some good craft beers while we watch the vids tonight.........water cannon ftw!! Real live ice sculptures......

Some of the statements being made by activists on CNN right now..........


----------



## thereisnospoon (Nov 24, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Racist putz, there's already one thread on this.
> 
> Bet the other racists will be posting a half dozen more.


Racist? Look who is talking. Cut the crap. You're every bit as racist as those you accuse.
And ya know what? We don't give a shit who you call racist. it means nothing. The race card is DEAD. Your side can no longer use the race card as a political bludgeon.
So fuck off.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 24, 2014)

My question is..since when are terrorists allowed free reign? These people ARE TERRORISTS. 

Ferguson grand jury has reached decision in Michael Brown case announcement tonight - AOL.com


----------



## thereisnospoon (Nov 24, 2014)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Goddess_Ashtara said:
> ...


Look at you. It is my hope that one time when you need the police, they don't show up. Because you think they are all crooked.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 24, 2014)

Far be it for me to say that the Gateway Pundit is not the best choice to be breaking this news, but they insist on claiming that according to leaks from a 'source inside the President's office', the grand jury will not be indicting Officer Darren Wilson in the shooting death of Michael Brown. Once again, this is all speculation, so don't jump to conclusions. This thread is only meant to incite discussion over the verdict, if anything else.

LEAKED Prosecutor's Office NO INDICTMENT in MikeBrown Case - The Gateway Pundit


----------



## Zoom-boing (Nov 24, 2014)

Rocko said:


> They're going to charge him is my prediction.



I saw this and am thinking they won't.  Five minutes, worth the watch.


ben shapiro officer wilson - Swagbucks Search


----------



## ClosedCaption (Nov 24, 2014)

Of course he wont...I'll be more surprised if they found him guilty of anything including holding a weapon


----------



## Theowl32 (Nov 24, 2014)

Has CNN made their dramatic music dramatic?


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 24, 2014)

I will withhold judgement till we get to see and hear what the Grand Jury did.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 24, 2014)

blackhawk said:


> I will withhold judgement till we get to see and hear what the Grand Jury did.



Sounds reasonable enough to me.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Nov 24, 2014)

I wonder if they told the GJ that MB was shot 35 feet away from the car or if someone actually checked or just believed it just because


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Nov 24, 2014)

TemplarKormac said:


> Far be it for me to say that the Gateway Pundit is not the best choice to be breaking this news, but they insist on claiming that according to leaks from a 'source inside the President's office', the grand jury will not be indicting Officer Darren Wilson in the shooting death of Michael Brown. Once again, this is all speculation, so don't jump to conclusions. This thread is only meant to incite discussion over the verdict, if anything else.
> 
> LEAKED Prosecutor's Office NO INDICTMENT in MikeBrown Case - The Gateway Pundit


Whitey doesn't charge Whitey, this will come as no surprise.


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 24, 2014)

ClosedCaption said:


> Of course he wont...I'll be more surprised if they found him guilty of anything including holding a weapon



Exactly!  Michael Brown probably planted that weapon on Wilson.


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 24, 2014)

Maybe the verdict will be suicide...


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 24, 2014)

On NPR the suggestion is that the announcement will likely be around 8o local time tonight.


----------



## Skylar (Nov 24, 2014)

TemplarKormac said:


> Far be it for me to say that the Gateway Pundit is not the best choice to be breaking this news, but they insist on claiming that according to leaks from a 'source inside the President's office', the grand jury will not be indicting Officer Darren Wilson in the shooting death of Michael Brown. Once again, this is all speculation, so don't jump to conclusions. This thread is only meant to incite discussion over the verdict, if anything else.
> 
> LEAKED Prosecutor's Office NO INDICTMENT in MikeBrown Case - The Gateway Pundit



I think you're right. And I appreciate the fact that you're approaching this carefully. The evidence I've seen doesn't seem to support prosecution. It seems agreed upon that Brown robbed a store, that in the police car, he resisted arrest. And the evidence strongly suggests that he reached for the officers gun in the police car. 

Outside the police car, things get muddier. But given the robbery and the physical struggle, I think that any prosecutor would have a very difficult time obtaining a conviction.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Nov 24, 2014)

Well I hope that they don't indict that Officer.  

And I am going on record to offer a pool in the number of "Community Organizers" that get themselves killed over the next few days.

I'm going to be as optimistic as is reasonable and say... 

*100!*​But the odds are they'll puss-out and not a single one will get some much as a scratch.  If the Non-Occupying OCCUPIERS were runnin' the show, we would already know, as they're an axiomatic 'puss-out'.
​


----------



## tinydancer (Nov 24, 2014)

What distresses me is if he is found not guilty and no charges are laid no evidence will be revealed to help people understand how the Grand Jury came to their conclusion. 

I understand why they can't by law but that's going to suck for Michael Browns family.


----------



## tinydancer (Nov 24, 2014)

Lakhota said:


> Maybe the verdict will be suicide...


Can you ever stop being a race baiting douche bag and really try to embrace the seriousness of this issue?


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Nov 24, 2014)

tinydancer said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe the verdict will be suicide...
> ...


He did, if you can manage to for once walk a step in the shoes of a black American.


----------



## tinydancer (Nov 24, 2014)

PaintMyHouse said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Far be it for me to say that the Gateway Pundit is not the best choice to be breaking this news, but they insist on claiming that according to leaks from a 'source inside the President's office', the grand jury will not be indicting Officer Darren Wilson in the shooting death of Michael Brown. Once again, this is all speculation, so don't jump to conclusions. This thread is only meant to incite discussion over the verdict, if anything else.
> ...




Really? No one in Florida had a problem with hanging Zimmerman out to dry for political purposes driven by Washington.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 24, 2014)

Good,

The evidence clearly shows that the cop acted in self defense. 
-Brown was shot in front
-In a way that shows he was running towards him
-He was clearly angry as shown by the store cams
and there probably is more evidence showing a fight before.


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 24, 2014)

Was Officer Wilson aware of the so-called robbery before he murdered Michael Brown?  Regardless, did Brown deserve to be murdered over an "unarmed" robbery of a few cigars?


----------



## TooTall (Nov 24, 2014)

TemplarKormac said:


> Far be it for me to say that the Gateway Pundit is not the best choice to be breaking this news, but they insist on claiming that according to leaks from a 'source inside the President's office', the grand jury will not be indicting Officer Darren Wilson in the shooting death of Michael Brown. Once again, this is all speculation, so don't jump to conclusions. This thread is only meant to incite discussion over the verdict, if anything else.
> 
> LEAKED Prosecutor's Office NO INDICTMENT in MikeBrown Case - The Gateway Pundit



The most convincing argument I heard from a lawyer was police officers do not say "put you hands up," and haven't used that term for many years. They say 'Get on the ground.'  That is in the training manual since someone on the ground is much easier to control than someone charging at you with their hands in the air.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Nov 24, 2014)

tinydancer said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...


Not Whitey now is he?

And look, he got away with killing a black kid, just like this cop probably will and the cop who shot a kid a couple of days ago will.  That's life, and death, if you're a ****** in America.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Nov 24, 2014)

Skylar said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Far be it for me to say that the Gateway Pundit is not the best choice to be breaking this news, but they insist on claiming that according to leaks from a 'source inside the President's office', the grand jury will not be indicting Officer Darren Wilson in the shooting death of Michael Brown. Once again, this is all speculation, so don't jump to conclusions. This thread is only meant to incite discussion over the verdict, if anything else.
> ...




Remember tho the robbery doesnt play a factor in this at all.

I would like to know how far they said he was from the car...Also the only proof we have the MB was going for his weapon is the shooters.  Unless they found prints on it...Did they?


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 24, 2014)

Matthew said:


> Good,
> 
> The evidence clearly shows that the cop acted in self defense.
> -Brown was shot in front
> ...



Not true.  According to autopsy reports - the fatal head shots were fired at a "downward" angle.  Was Wilson standing on top of his police car?


----------



## Rozman (Nov 24, 2014)

DigitalDrifter said:


> On NPR the suggestion is that the announcement will likely be around 8o local time tonight.



Might be a good idea to let the working people get home and off the streets.


----------



## Marianne (Nov 24, 2014)

I'm surprised that they are going to announce it before Thanksgiving day. Guess we will see if Ferguson burns tonight or not.


----------



## Skylar (Nov 24, 2014)

Lakhota said:


> Was Officer Wilson aware of the so-called robbery before he murdered Michael Brown?  Regardless, did Brown deserve to be murdered over an "unarmed" robbery of a few cigars?



Wilson was responding to reports of that robbery from the accounts I've heard. And if Brown resisted arrest, the 'murdered' narrative gets muddy. If Brown reached for the officer's gun, even muddier.


----------



## TooTall (Nov 24, 2014)

Lakhota said:


> Was Officer Wilson aware of the so-called robbery before he murdered Michael Brown?  Regardless, did Brown deserve to be murdered over an "unarmed" robbery of a few cigars?



I don't understand why Office Wilson didn't just give his gun to Michael Brown since Brown had already hit him in the face trying to get it.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Nov 24, 2014)

Lakhota said:


> Was Officer Wilson aware of the so-called robbery before he murdered Michael Brown?  Regardless, did Brown deserve to be murdered over an "unarmed" robbery of a few cigars?


He was shot for attacking the cop and then charging him after being told to stop.


----------



## Skylar (Nov 24, 2014)

> Remember tho the robbery doesnt play a factor in this at all.
> 
> I would like to know how far they said he was from the car...Also the only proof we have the MB was going for his weapon is the shooters. Unless they found prints on it...Did they?



They found gun residue in a thumb wound. That's hard to get from 20 feet away.


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 24, 2014)

PaintMyHouse said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...


Race has nothing to do with it.

Either Wilson committed an indict-able offense at-law or he did not.

The Grand Jury will give us their best assessment - taking the form of their findings or verdict.


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 24, 2014)

TooTall said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Was Officer Wilson aware of the so-called robbery before he murdered Michael Brown?  Regardless, did Brown deserve to be murdered over an "unarmed" robbery of a few cigars?
> ...



It was probably Brown's gun.  Wilson just took it away from him.


----------



## TooTall (Nov 24, 2014)

PaintMyHouse said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



Any one, white or black, that attacks a police officer or a security guard is very likely to get shot.


----------



## tinydancer (Nov 24, 2014)

PaintMyHouse said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



In case you haven't noticed PaintMyHouse and I'm sure you haven't because I've missed your posts lately but I was running threads like crazy in Current Events over cop vs citizen and how out of whack it was getting.

To me this case is just one in a far too long line of police going over the edge by killing at will. Whether it's a labrador dog in the back seat of a car getting whacked by an out of control cop or a true grenade in the playpen of a baby in Georgia I've been freaking on it. How about that son of a bitch who beat the shit out of the grandmother on the side of the highway?

I really do not like the militarization of the cops. I do not like their attitude.

I do not like their kill first approach. I not only walk the walk I mobilize.

Like in Georgia with that baby being scarred for life. What do you do?


----------



## Zoom-boing (Nov 24, 2014)

Lakhota said:


> Was Officer Wilson aware of the so-called robbery before he murdered Michael Brown?  Regardless, did Brown deserve to be murdered over an "unarmed" robbery of a few cigars?



That Brown shoved the person in the store, stole cigars, and had pot in his system shows that Michael Brown was not the 'gentle giant' as portrayed by the media.


----------



## Pop23 (Nov 24, 2014)

PaintMyHouse said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Far be it for me to say that the Gateway Pundit is not the best choice to be breaking this news, but they insist on claiming that according to leaks from a 'source inside the President's office', the grand jury will not be indicting Officer Darren Wilson in the shooting death of Michael Brown. Once again, this is all speculation, so don't jump to conclusions. This thread is only meant to incite discussion over the verdict, if anything else.
> ...



You know the make up of the GJ?


----------



## bendog (Nov 24, 2014)

TooTall said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Was Officer Wilson aware of the so-called robbery before he murdered Michael Brown?  Regardless, did Brown deserve to be murdered over an "unarmed" robbery of a few cigars?
> ...


Wilson could have pepper sprayed himself to ensure he was no danger to the lad.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 24, 2014)

tinydancer said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe the verdict will be suicide...
> ...



Why do YOU always have to bring up race?


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Nov 24, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> Race has nothing to do with it.


Race has everything to do with it, unfortunately.  Had this kid been white we wouldn't be having this little debate.


----------



## tinydancer (Nov 24, 2014)

Zoom-boing said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Was Officer Wilson aware of the so-called robbery before he murdered Michael Brown?  Regardless, did Brown deserve to be murdered over an "unarmed" robbery of a few cigars?
> ...




Well here's where I'll the draw the line and its the old REAL lefty in me because these idiots who claim to be liberal are assholes.

I don't care if Michael Brown stole snickers. I don't give a rats ass if he stole a million cigars.

What I care about is the interaction between an officer asking two boys not to jaywalk and get out of the road.

I want the timeline. I want every minute of how it went down and how a jaywalking incident turned into a kid being killed.


----------



## bendog (Nov 24, 2014)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Race has nothing to do with it.
> ...



That can go both ways.  The cop would have been cleared long ago, or the cop would be sitting in jail.


----------



## tinydancer (Nov 24, 2014)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Race has nothing to do with it.
> ...



Well it wouldn't be Ferguson either would it?

I want to know why a cop couldn't just chill and let the kids get back on the sidewalk without this escalation of violence?

I've brought up other shit time and time again where police have over reacted. I want to know what's going on.

Look they just blew a 12 year old baby in a park with a BBGun. I want some answers.


This has nothing to do with color. It has to do with police over reach.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Nov 24, 2014)

tinydancer said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...


White cop, black kids.  Nothing new here, we've had the answers since we put them in chains and loaded them onto ships.


----------



## bendog (Nov 24, 2014)

PaintMyHouse said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


It was the white devil's fault the kid was a thief and a thug.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Nov 24, 2014)

Bush92 said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...



*Us trannys go by facts.  Closet trannys like you twist information to suit your own prejudices.*


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 24, 2014)

Well, contrary to popular belief, cops are told not to shoot first and ask questions later. They are educated in the escalation of force, the continuum is as follows:






Also, in 1989 the Supreme Court established in_ Graham v. Connor_, 490 U.S. 386 (1989) that there should be a reasonableness standard by which the officer should follow before resorting to greater means of force. So, cops are bound by law and precedent not to use excessive force unless as a last resort to preserve the welfare of their person in the face of imminent harm or death. 

I have the utmost respect for law enforcement officials, but I also do acknowledge the fact there are cops who shouldn't be allowed near a firearm. But I must call people out on the stereotype of "shoot first."


----------



## Carla_Danger (Nov 24, 2014)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Race has nothing to do with it.
> ...




You're probably right.


----------



## tinydancer (Nov 24, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...




Now there's a wide open question.Mmmmmmmm because I harkin from the old days.  Because I believe in the Black Panthers. Because I believed in their cause. The original. 

Not this pathetic crew from Karenga who saw to it to wipe out the original BP's. 

Race is crucial in the argument to defend oneself at all costs. 14th Amendment baby enacted by white men. 

Race and self preservation are always at the pivotal point of truth on how we relate to each other. 

But when I witness little miss whiny bitch and others use race to divide instead of come together it just reaffirms Karenga vs the Panthers. 

I will always stand with the original Panthers.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Nov 24, 2014)

thereisnospoon said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...



*I didn't say they were all crooked.  I asked where bad cops go.  And I conjecture that most of them get off when they behave badly.  

The only reason Darren Wilson is on the hook is because dozens of people started gathering when he was shooting Michael Brown and they flipped on their cell phone cams.  Watch the videos.  You can hear the shots and see people gathering while they are being fired.  You can see the squad car in the background with the strobes flashing.  You think that was all staged?

Reality check:  Practically everyone has an iPhone or smartphone now.  It just ain't fun anymore for these fun lovin' bad cops.*


----------



## auditor0007 (Nov 24, 2014)

Bush92 said:


> I hope officer Wilson gets a fucking medal.



For killing an unarmed person who had his hands up in the air?  I'm not surprised.  I don't know for certain what transpired during that confrontation, but I do believe Wilson should be charged so that all the evidence can be put out there for everyone to see, in a court of law.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 24, 2014)

Marianne said:


> I'm surprised that they are going to announce it before Thanksgiving day. Guess we will see if Ferguson burns tonight or not.


If they wait any longer, the mob that are all antsy will start in earlier than planned. They WANT this to go down so they can steal stuff and burn buildings.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 24, 2014)

tinydancer said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...



YOU accused Lahkota of "race baiting" when in fact, YOU did exactly that. 

The rest of your post indicates you've started imbibing a bit early tonight.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 24, 2014)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> ...


Yeah, and store cams showing the gentle giant manhandling a guy that reaches the height of his waist and weighing about 5 lbs. So much for that claim, eh?
Fuck that thug. He got what he deserved.


----------



## Theowl32 (Nov 24, 2014)

MSNBC is stirring it up right now, and preparing the narrative if it does not go their way.

They will be blaming the white prosecutor. 

I fucking hate liberals.


----------



## Theowl32 (Nov 24, 2014)

dannyboys said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> > *Everybody who's hoping that Chicken Man Wilson gets off, keep this in mind:  What happens in Ferguson isn't going to stay in Ferguson.  Riots in the 1960s started from black women who were sent to the back of the bus and other black people who couldn't get service at a lunch counter. *
> ...



Well, in their defense a little bit, they are such a manipulated race. Every fucking liberal, especially the democrat politicians, have convinced them they are nothing but the perpetual victim and they can never make it with out their help. 

If that was not their narrative, then their large voting block would fracture. 

I fucking hate liberals.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 24, 2014)

tinydancer said:


> What distresses me is if he is found not guilty and no charges are laid no evidence will be revealed to help people understand how the Grand Jury came to their conclusion.
> 
> I understand why they can't by law but that's going to suck for Michael Browns family.



Evidence will be released.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 24, 2014)

Matthew said:


> Good,
> 
> The evidence clearly shows that the cop acted in self defense.
> -Brown was shot in front
> ...



You don't know any of that at this point. Which is why you are considered to be an idiot. You speak in absolutes prior to having knowledge. That is the sign of an idiot.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 24, 2014)

TooTall said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Far be it for me to say that the Gateway Pundit is not the best choice to be breaking this news, but they insist on claiming that according to leaks from a 'source inside the President's office', the grand jury will not be indicting Officer Darren Wilson in the shooting death of Michael Brown. Once again, this is all speculation, so don't jump to conclusions. This thread is only meant to incite discussion over the verdict, if anything else.
> ...



That lawyer was correct. That doesn't mean that the kid understood that he'd be shot if he didn't. It also doesn't mean that the cop in this case said that. We just don't know yet. 

That lawyer....by the way.....has a name. Why didn't yo name him?


----------



## Rozman (Nov 24, 2014)

Theowl32 said:


> MSNBC is stirring it up right now, and preparing the narrative if it does not go their way.
> 
> They will be blaming the white prosecutor.
> 
> I fucking hate liberals.



Based on what happened after the shooting the governor has called out the National guard to have a presence
on hand in case more of the same happens....seems like a good idea? At least to me it does.

Well MSNBC and organizers of the protestors were not all that happy about that.
And if the shit hit the fan and the police were overwhelmed these same people would be screaming racism because the Governor did not take precautions already knowing what happened after the shooting...

If the Governor calls out the guard the people are pissed.
If he didn't and people go crazy and it's a disaster then he's at fault for not trying to keep order.....

MSNBC.....

They are out of their minds.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 24, 2014)

Not indicted


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 24, 2014)

Oh boy! Isn't this exciting, nutters??!!


----------



## bucs90 (Nov 24, 2014)

Yep. I spent a couple years siding with Democrats while I was upset with the GOP.

Boy was I a dumbass. After this Ferguson bullshit ill never ever support another liberal.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 24, 2014)

bucs90 said:


> Yep. I spent a couple years siding with Democrats while I was upset with the GOP.
> 
> Boy was I a dumbass. After this Ferguson bullshit ill never ever support another liberal.



Cool. What about the liberal cops? Will you support them?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 24, 2014)

That is all


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Nov 24, 2014)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Race has nothing to do with it.
> ...


No we wouldn't cause whites would not have rioted when Wilson shot and killed a white guy for assaulting him.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 24, 2014)

5th thread we've got on this. 

Shall we go for an even ten?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 24, 2014)

RetiredGySgt said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...



Riots did not take place until protesters were engaged. Right?


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Nov 24, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


Tell yourself what ever you must to sleep at night.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 24, 2014)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Not indicted



Link, please.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 24, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> 5th thread we've got on this.
> 
> Shall we go for an even ten?


Threads I've seen have had no reports, I just made the report Wilson was not indicted.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 24, 2014)

RetiredGySgt said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



That was a question. What say you?


----------



## deltex1 (Nov 24, 2014)

TemplarKormac said:


> Far be it for me to say that the Gateway Pundit is not the best choice to be breaking this news, but they insist on claiming that according to leaks from a 'source inside the President's office', the grand jury will not be indicting Officer Darren Wilson in the shooting death of Michael Brown. Once again, this is all speculation, so don't jump to conclusions. This thread is only meant to incite discussion over the verdict, if anything else.
> 
> LEAKED Prosecutor's Office NO INDICTMENT in MikeBrown Case - The Gateway Pundit


He could be charged with a lesser crime...like aggravated littering.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 24, 2014)

Everyone knows.....white people never riot. That's a black thing.


----------



## sarahgop (Nov 24, 2014)

lets  pray for everyone  involved.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 24, 2014)

sarahgop said:


> lets  pray for everyone  involved.



I'm guessing that the Ferguson protesters pray more often than you do.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Nov 24, 2014)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > 5th thread we've got on this.
> ...


So link it?


----------



## bucs90 (Nov 24, 2014)

Even if he is...he'll never be found guilty.

He might be charged as a sacrificial lamb. But hes not guilty.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 24, 2014)

There's two differences between me and you.
1. I am willing to accept that I don't know the entire case. I believe, based on what I can see that Wilsion is probably acted in self defense. 
2. I am peaceful and never going to riot if I am proven wrong. 

I just want the law and the justice system to work.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 24, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Not indicted
> ...



Not Indicted US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 24, 2014)

CONFIRMED NO Indictment in Ferguson Shooting Case The Fourth Estate


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 24, 2014)

Liberals,

If the evidence supports self defense. Will you accept it?


----------



## SwimExpert (Nov 24, 2014)

tinydancer said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



You are correct to focus on the true issues at the heart of this whole thing.  That you attribute it to "the old REAL lefty" in you is a sad indictment of American politics in the 21st century.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 24, 2014)

News just said that the annnouncement is scheduled for 8 central time.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Nov 24, 2014)

Matthew said:


> Liberals,
> 
> If the evidence supports self defense. Will you accept it?


You mean like they supported the Not guilty verdict in the Zimmerman case?


----------



## namvet (Nov 24, 2014)

I think 10 below and 2 feet a snow takes care a this


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 24, 2014)

Matthew said:


> Liberals,
> 
> If the evidence supports self defense. Will you accept it?



There's a choice?

Edited to add - this is the Grand Jury. Not a trial.


----------



## bucs90 (Nov 24, 2014)

"Liberal cops"? That was already an endangered species. Seeing the left's reaction to Fergieville....there wont be any liberal cops left.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 24, 2014)

bigrebbie has no idea and his "source" does not


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 24, 2014)

Matthew said:


> Liberals,
> 
> If the evidence supports self defense. Will you accept it?



How many times will you idiots ask that question. Liberals always accept the evidence.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 24, 2014)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Liberals,
> ...



We accepted it. You fail to be honest AGAIN.


----------



## SwimExpert (Nov 24, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Liberals,
> ...



Sure.  You can override the veto with a 3/4 majority.  Or was that Congress?  It's so hard to distinguish the legislative from the judicial, from the executive, with the country turning into a police state nowadays.

But to get more on topic, I suspect that there is no indictment, simply for the fact that it's taking all damn day to release the news.  Brown's parents are asking for a moment of silence before the protests begin, and the local schools have been closed for tomorrow in anticipation of protests.  Seems to me that the local government is trying to prepare for all Hell to break loose.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 24, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Cool! Thanks. BigDerps source will get a peebody award. Yes....peebody.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Nov 24, 2014)

Matthew said:


> Good,
> 
> The evidence clearly shows that the cop acted in self defense.
> -Brown was shot in front
> ...



lol you don't have access to the evidence.


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 24, 2014)

PaintMyHouse said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


Oh, puh-leeeze... spare me (and the rest of us) the race-baiting bombast...


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Nov 24, 2014)

How many "Community Organizers" are dead at this point?  

Does anyone have a count?   I'm in the pool for $50, on "100".  _FINGERS CROSSED!_


----------



## Rocko (Nov 24, 2014)

He said liberal cops


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 24, 2014)

Grand Jury has only the prosecution's evidence and Wilson's testimony and only decides whether or not there is probably cause for a trail jury. It should never have gone to a grand jury. It should have gone to a trial.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 24, 2014)

NYcarbineer said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Good,
> ...



Based on  cnn reports and the new york times report on where the bullets entered and how. I am not saying that I know everything as this is very limited to what the grand jury has. Still, there's no reason to hurt or destroy some innocent business owners life over it.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 24, 2014)

And Wilson could still face federal charges. 

I think I read that Wilson has resigned. Could be that, like gz, his actions have pretty much screwed any future life and career. If he leaves the very corrupt and racist Ferguson police force, he'll never be a cop again. Maybe a security guard ...


----------



## Theowl32 (Nov 24, 2014)

Rocko said:


> He said liberal cops


----------



## aaronleland (Nov 24, 2014)

I predict mass civil unrest. Looting of businesses, blood in the streets, burning of buildings, Bigrebnc held up in a bunker, stroking his firearms....


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 24, 2014)




----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 24, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> bigrebbie has no idea and his "source" does not


Jake has no opinion worth discussing because Gruber said you are stupid.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 24, 2014)

aaronleland said:


> I predict mass civil unrest. Looting of businesses, blood in the streets, burning of buildings, Bigrebnc held up in a bunker, stroking his firearms....


I don't care I have no bunker, but seems you have one in your mind.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 24, 2014)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> How many "Community Organizers" are dead at this point?
> 
> Does anyone have a count?   I'm in the pool for $50, on "100".  _FINGERS CROSSED!_



You are not a Christian, good or bad.  

You are a devil in Christian clothing.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 24, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


Dreppy Gruber said you were stupid, you seem too love that guy.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 24, 2014)

And bigrebbie snow knows nothing

His "source" knows nothing

 what a loon


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 24, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> > How many "Community Organizers" are dead at this point?
> ...


Jake you are not either because Christians don't lie.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 24, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> And bigrebbie snow knows nothing
> 
> His "source" knows nothing
> 
> what a loon


Very well, I do know this Gruber said you are stupid and I agree.


----------



## namvet (Nov 24, 2014)

the gunfire starts at 9 pm EST


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 24, 2014)

Thank you for admitting you don't have a source, finally, and that you are not a Christian because you lied


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 24, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Thank you for admitting you don't have a source, finally, and that you are not a Christian because you lied


I posted my source yawn you're a bore, but Gruber approved stupid people do tend to become a bore


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 24, 2014)

I'm hearing 9pm est.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 24, 2014)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



Do you even know how often you have misspelled a form of "Derp"? You are the third least intelligent person here. That you call anyone besides Staph or Mud stupid....is funny.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 24, 2014)

So I forced you to change your thread title.  Good.  You are a liar. 

Outta here.


----------



## Theowl32 (Nov 24, 2014)

DigitalDrifter said:


> I'm hearing 9pm est.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 24, 2014)

Theowl32 said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > I'm hearing 9pm est.




Rotflol !


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 24, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


It's really funny that you have except that you are stupid. because all I do is laugh at you and know you don't care that Gruber said you were stupid.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Nov 24, 2014)

DigitalDrifter said:


> So, will protesters abide by the Brown family wishes, and remain peaceful ?



Paul Hampel on Twitter Canfield Dr resident D White said he friends are ready for war. We have 9mms 40 cals Ak-47s. If he s ... https t.co wnKUkACopC


----------



## Zander (Nov 24, 2014)

The only people that have all of the facts are the members of the grand jury. . I'm confident they will make the right decision. 

The protestors in the streets have every right to peacefully protest, but if they start looting and destroying property, they should be arrested or shot.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 24, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> So I forced you to change your thread title.  Good.  You are a liar.
> 
> Outta here.


What the fuck are you talking about?


----------



## Skylar (Nov 24, 2014)

Lakhota said:


> And Wilson could still face federal charges.



That seems extremely unlikely. Brown's blood was found in the police officer's car, on his uniform and on his gun. There were powder burns on Brown' thumb. That strongly suggests a conflict in the police car. That alone would negate any civil rights charges as they require the prosecution prove that the officer acted because of race. A struggle with the suspect in the police officer's SUV before the fatal shooting provides an extremely plausible alternative explanation for the shooting that has nothing to do with race.

And there's reasonable doubt. Prosecutors know this. The evidence isn't sufficient to convict.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Nov 24, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Liberals,
> ...


REALLY? Remind us how Zimmerman is REALLY guilty of murder.


----------



## Skylar (Nov 24, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Grand Jury has only the prosecution's evidence and Wilson's testimony and only decides whether or not there is probably cause for a trail jury. It should never have gone to a grand jury. It should have gone to a trial.



I really don't think so.  Much of the forensic evidence is ambiguous. For example, Brown was shot in the top of the head. That matches both a 'lunging for the officer' explanation. And a 'head bowed, trying to surrender' explanation. The angle of the bullet in the forearm shows that Brown's palms weren't toward the officer. Which could match the 'lunging at the officer' explanation. Or the 'shot in the back with his hands over his head' explanation.

Both are plausible. Witness accounts are contradictory. 

However.....there was blood found on the officers gun, uniform and in his car. The state autospy also showed powder burns on the thumb of Brown. All of this  strongly suggests an altercation in the car. And matches Wilson's account that Brown reached for Wilson's gun. 

That alone would toast a prosecutor's case, as its guaranteed reasonable doubt. The ambiguous evidence only affirms such a verdict.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 24, 2014)

*Let's have peace!!!* Let's all sit down and see what the grand jury has to say. Let's be a society that works and seeks out the truth.

Let's not screw over our brother that owns a store or a business tonight. Can we do that? You wouldn't want that happening to you later in life.


----------



## BlackSand (Nov 24, 2014)

RetiredGySgt said:


> REALLY? Remind us how Zimmerman is REALLY guilty of murder.



Because he isn't OJ Simpson.

.


----------



## Marianne (Nov 24, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> > I'm surprised that they are going to announce it before Thanksgiving day. Guess we will see if Ferguson burns tonight or not.
> ...


Yup Christmas shopping in Ferguson and it's all gonna be free. It's a shame that this is what it's come too.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 24, 2014)

RetiredGySgt said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



He was judged not guilty. He's a free man. No riots in Sanford. What's your point?


----------



## Theowl32 (Nov 24, 2014)

Gone to soon? Where is soon? Is that a city or a country?


----------



## deltex1 (Nov 24, 2014)

Anyone watching Greta?  did Dr Baden say Brown was hit by most shots from 35 feet away?  That's not good for Wilson...goddam phone rang when he was talking...


----------



## Mad Scientist (Nov 24, 2014)

It *appears* some of us visit the same websites!


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Nov 24, 2014)

Why in the HELL would any of you engage NoTeaParty? That person is beyond stupid.


----------



## AtticusF (Nov 24, 2014)

deltex1 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Far be it for me to say that the Gateway Pundit is not the best choice to be breaking this news, but they insist on claiming that according to leaks from a 'source inside the President's office', the grand jury will not be indicting Officer Darren Wilson in the shooting death of Michael Brown. Once again, this is all speculation, so don't jump to conclusions. This thread is only meant to incite discussion over the verdict, if anything else.
> ...



True, if there are enough ignorant racists like you on the GJ.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 24, 2014)

deltex1 said:


> Anyone watching Greta?  did Dr Baden say Brown was hit by most shots from 35 feet away?  That's not good for Wilson...goddam phone rang when he was talking...


How is that not good? It takes one second to move 21 feet.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Nov 24, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


My point is that tons of liberals in the press around the country and on this board all claim he is guilty. STILL.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 24, 2014)

Theowl32 said:


> Gone to soon? Where is soon? Is that a city or a country?


Is that guy grammar-challenged, or is the second "o" lost in a wrinkle ?


----------



## 1776 (Nov 24, 2014)

Black criminal male robs store and assaults Asian owner...then walks home in the middle of the road. White police officer tells him to get out of the road like normal people. Black criminal continues to jaywalk in road. White police officer hears over radio about crime by the black male and stops police car. Black criminal male walks up to police car and jumps white police officer before he can get out of car to arrest him.....gun goes off inside car. Black male criminal runs away from police car then strolls mocking police officer until order to stop, so he raises his hands in the air mocking the police officer he just attacked. Black male criminal then charges the police officer and he is shot dead. End of story.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 24, 2014)

RetiredGySgt said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



Well...he did shoot the kid. It takes a lot of lipstick to fix that pig.


----------



## 1776 (Nov 24, 2014)

uh the pile of shit was an adult and was about 6-4 tall.



LoneLaugher said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


----------



## Jarlaxle (Nov 24, 2014)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Race has nothing to do with it.
> ...



Absolutely correct!  Without the race pimps involved, the investigation would have been done and over with in about 3 days, with the (correct) result being "good shoot".


----------



## Zander (Nov 24, 2014)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> > Gone to soon? Where is soon? Is that a city or a country?
> ...



We don't be knowed.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Nov 24, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


Ther was a trial and the verdict was NOT GUILTY. See even you don't accept that.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 24, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



Talking Trayvon. Pay attention.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 24, 2014)

Marianne said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne said:
> ...


And you can bet the bank that is EXACTLY what a shitload of those terrorists are thinking, too.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 24, 2014)

RetiredGySgt said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



I accept it. He's hardly innocent, though.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Nov 24, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Liberals,
> ...



Are you lying, are you trolling, or are you just stupid?


----------



## Gracie (Nov 24, 2014)

Theowl32 said:


> Gone to soon? Where is soon? Is that a city or a country?


Yep. Too soon. Other stores needed to be burned to the ground first.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Nov 24, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


Zimmerman did not murder Martin and you claimed you accepted that verdict when in fact you do not.


----------



## deltex1 (Nov 24, 2014)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone watching Greta?  did Dr Baden say Brown was hit by most shots from 35 feet away?  That's not good for Wilson...goddam phone rang when he was talking...
> ...


Not for a fat fuck in beach sandals....but I agree the cop would take no chances...and that would not be part of an instant calculation.


----------



## Zander (Nov 24, 2014)

Liberals accepted the fake evidence in the Duke LaCrosse scandal.....hook line and sinker!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 24, 2014)

*Speculation: Grand Jury will not indict Officer Darren Wilson*

I believe he will not (as well as should not) be indicted.


----------



## Marianne (Nov 24, 2014)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> > Gone to soon? Where is soon? Is that a city or a country?
> ...



I'm just going to blame it on the shirt maker.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 24, 2014)

Wonder if they'll be doing a little pre-holiday window shopping tonight ?


----------



## Gracie (Nov 24, 2014)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Wonder if they'll be doing a little pre-holiday window shopping tonight ?


Oh, you KNOW they already pegged which stores have the goods they want for they presents for they famblys.


----------



## AquaAthena (Nov 24, 2014)

I'm nervous. I want justice and not at the expense of any more deaths. ( however delusional that sounds )

Megyn Kelly just said Officer Wilson is going to make a statement on her show.  Her show on Fox is at 9 pm Eastern.


----------



## Zander (Nov 24, 2014)

Ferguson bee's mad as hell!!

Big gentle Saint Mike were a goot man!!  Shot down in hims prime! in coaled blood! 

He only robbed them chinks a few times.......


----------



## Gracie (Nov 24, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> I'm nervous. I want justice and not at the expense of any more deaths. ( however delusional that sounds )


Unfortunately, that will probably not happen. Too many thugs want violence..and those that support their thuggery NEED something to bitch about so they won't be thought of as racist.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 24, 2014)

deltex1 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > deltex1 said:
> ...


Fat or otherwise on the average it takes 1 second to move 21 feet.
Edged Weapon Defense Is or was the 21-foot rule valid Part 1


----------



## Marianne (Nov 24, 2014)




----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 24, 2014)

I hear the city is going to be asking voters for some new police cars.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 24, 2014)

Every person that destroys someone's property or harms someone must go to jail.


----------



## Zander (Nov 24, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Nov 24, 2014)

Zander said:


>


Truth hurts. Which is why so many are having a hissy. Including the co dependents that egg this shit on.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Nov 24, 2014)

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > So, will protesters abide by the Brown family wishes, and remain peaceful ?
> ...



Are you totally ignorant of the facts, or merely uninterested in the facts?


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Nov 24, 2014)

Jarlaxle said:


> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



She's totally ignorant

PERIOD


----------



## Gracie (Nov 24, 2014)

Who is?


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Nov 24, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Who is?



Goddess


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 24, 2014)

Theowl32 said:


> Gone to soon? Where is soon? Is that a city or a country?


Where the Hell is Soon?


----------



## Gracie (Nov 24, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Who is?
> ...


Oh. I can't see the skanks posts cuz she is on ignore. For a reason, lol.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Nov 24, 2014)

Bush92 said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...



Last I checked, the most common cause for a cop dying on duty is a car crash.


----------



## Theowl32 (Nov 24, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> > Gone to soon? Where is soon? Is that a city or a country?
> ...



Sounds like Soon may be a fun place to visit. I may want to go to Soon myself. 

Road trip?


----------



## Jarlaxle (Nov 24, 2014)

bucs90 said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> ...



No...turn the National Guard on them.. Machine guns, flamethrowers, grenade launchers (shooting HE, not tear gas), helicopter gunships, and tanks firing canister shot.  Tell them that the bullshit ENDS, and it ends *right fucking now!*


----------



## Gracie (Nov 24, 2014)

Maybe Soon is the last name of the asian dude that got robbed and shoved around and then his business burned to the ground for daring to call the POHleese on the thug.


----------



## MizMolly (Nov 24, 2014)

Watching CNN right now, waiting for the announcement. Cops were filmed walking by protesters, the idiots were taunting the cops. So, all the cops are bad? This is peaceful? These protesters are showing their thuggery. I believe in justice too. Looting innocent business owners is not acceptable behavior. Judging the cop simply because he is white is wrong. Everyone knows damn well had the cop been black this primitive behavior would not have taken place. What will happen if Wilson is not indicted? More looting of innocent businesses?


----------



## Gracie (Nov 24, 2014)

Jarlaxle said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...


If they were treated as the terrorists that they are, they would think twice about doing the shit they are doing. But they know dey haz backup wif idiots dat will cover they asses in marches an things like dat.


----------



## AceRothstein (Nov 24, 2014)

Theowl32 said:


>


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 24, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...



What are they doing? Specifically?


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Nov 24, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Jarlaxle said:
> ...




^ Look everyone, another poster not to be taken seriously


----------



## Jarlaxle (Nov 24, 2014)

Bush92 said:


> Wilson should get a promotion and the keys to the city.



No...he should get a year's salary as severance, and a new identity for himself & his family.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 24, 2014)

I can't imagine a cop trying to pull a huge suspect into the car through the driver seat's window.

Yet a gun shot was fired in the car.  Brown went for the gun, failed, and ran away.  But not quickly enough.  

Too damn bad.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Nov 24, 2014)

Rozman said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > On NPR the suggestion is that the announcement will likely be around 8o local time tonight.
> ...



And the police (and National Guard) to make sure everyone is on hand and ready.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 24, 2014)

RetiredGySgt said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



He killed him. That's a fact. Shot him dead.


----------



## deltex1 (Nov 24, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


How about the guys on the grassy knoll?


----------



## asaratis (Nov 24, 2014)

RetiredGySgt said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...


Exactly!  And blacks would not have rioted had it been a black officer that shot and killed Thug Michael.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 24, 2014)

I have the tv on msnbc. A lot of the blacks are decent. A LOT of them. Its the THUGS that need to be taken out. They are terrorists.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Nov 24, 2014)

Jarlaxle said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Wilson should get a promotion and the keys to the city.
> ...



He could change his name to Jobs, black folk wouldn't come near him then

LOL


----------



## Gracie (Nov 24, 2014)

Laughing and dancing and mugging for the cameras. Oh look! Dey iz on da TV!
A kid is dead because he was not taught how to be a decent human being. He bullied old asian men and robbed from stores. He was cocky with cops and tried to bully one doing his duty AFTER he robbed someone. None of this is about a kid gone wrong and is now dead. It is not about the cops family that fear for their lives because some thugs put a bounty on their heads. It is not about the stores just doing business serving their community. It is about THUGS wanting their mugs on tv so they can dance and smile and laugh and loot.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Nov 24, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Laughing and dancing and mugging for the cameras. Oh look! Dey iz on da TV!
> A kid is dead because he was not taught how to be a decent human being. He bullied old asian men and robbed from stores. He was cocky with cops and tried to bully one doing his duty AFTER he robbed someone. None of this is about a kid gone wrong and is now dead. It is not about the cops family that fear for their lives because some thugs put a bounty on their heads. It is not about the stores just doing business serving their community. It is about THUGS wanting their mugs on tv so they can dance and smile and laugh and loot.



Well dear, that region of St Louis is the shit stain in the bottom of America's underwear, are you surprised?

I'l bet you half them asshole out there couldn't even point out Michael Brown in a lineup.


----------



## tosacco (Nov 24, 2014)

Live streaming, announcement momentarily: Ferguson Grand Jury Decision WATCH LIVESTREAM VIDEO Mediaite


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 24, 2014)

Lot of people all ready on the streets. If they've waited thinking most people would be at home getting ready for bed, they're sadly mistaken.
This could be Rodney King redux.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 24, 2014)

I was THISSSSSSSSSSS close to moving to Missouri once upon a time. Branson area. But I was afraid of the culture shock. Racism of whites against blacks and how would I deal with rednecks calling blacks the N word and the all around nastiness against blacks. Shame on me for being so fucking dumb then.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Nov 24, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I was THISSSSSSSSSSS close to moving to Missouri once upon a time. Branson area. But I was afraid of the culture shock. Racism of whites against blacks and how would I deal with rednecks calling blacks the N word and the all around nastiness against blacks. Shame on me for being so fucking dumb then.



Branson is an entire different planet than Ferguson. Hey guess what blacks and whites and Hispanics for that matter, all live in peace.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 24, 2014)

Well..I didn't go. So it doesn't matter I guess. I am a completely different mindset kinda gal now. Thank the idiots that condone thuggery.


----------



## The2ndAmendment (Nov 24, 2014)

My first question, how did they know before the annoucement? As I type this they still have not publicly released the decision.

No indictment in Ferguson case


----------



## Toro (Nov 24, 2014)

I'm watching football.

They said 9.  It's past 9.

What is wrong with these people?

Why the f*** didn't they announce when they knew rather than waiting until night when people are more likely to riot?


----------



## deltex1 (Nov 24, 2014)

In the obama tradition...the moron is late.


----------



## 007 (Nov 24, 2014)

Not that I need to worry out in the sticks where I'm at, but I'm locked and loaded... just for fun.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Nov 24, 2014)

Toro said:


> I'm watching football.
> 
> They said 9.  It's past 9.
> 
> ...



Given decent folk a chance to get out of dodge.


----------



## AquaAthena (Nov 24, 2014)

I heard reports the children in school and the working people in route to home, were a consideration.


----------



## The2ndAmendment (Nov 24, 2014)

I'm going to tell you how they knew, this is Government orchestrated operation to arouse and incite blacks. The very fact that they are announcing the verdict at 9:00 at night (PRIMETIME FOR RIOTS) means they want a FIREWORK show. Shock and Awe 2.0 coming from Iraq to America.


----------



## guno (Nov 24, 2014)




----------



## AquaAthena (Nov 24, 2014)

The2ndAmendment said:


> I'm going to tell you how they knew, this is Government orchestrated operation to arouse and incite blacks. The very fact that they are announcing the verdict at 9:00 at night (PRIMETIME FOR RIOTS) means they want a FIREWORK show. Shock and Awe 2.0 coming from Iraq to America.



Report in the next two minutes.


----------



## Pop23 (Nov 24, 2014)

The announcement was to come 5 PM central time, then delayed. 3 hours. I thought that meant no indictment


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Nov 24, 2014)

suck it niggaz no indictment


----------



## Katzndogz (Nov 24, 2014)

Two minute warning just given.


----------



## jcavalier70 (Nov 24, 2014)

If this cop is indicted, then I don't know if I want to live in this country anymore - a country where a few thugs who have no idea what personal responsibility is - use a media that is trying to get ratings to create injustice.

I wonder what these black protesters would do if they didn't have white people to complain about and vent their anger.  Yes, there is a place in the world where that happens - its called Africa - where gangsters kidnap little girls and sell them off.


----------



## Roadrunner (Nov 24, 2014)

The2ndAmendment said:


> I'm going to tell you how they knew, this is Government orchestrated operation to arouse and incite blacks. The very fact that they are announcing the verdict at 9:00 at night (PRIMETIME FOR RIOTS) means they want a FIREWORK show. Shock and Awe 2.0 coming from Iraq to America.


I predict there will be little trouble.

Some outsiders will get arrested.

That will be about it.

Most sane people don't give a shit about Michael Brown, and want the outsiders to go away.


----------



## 007 (Nov 24, 2014)

Here we go....


----------



## 007 (Nov 24, 2014)

*- NO INDICTMENT - 
*
*You can tell by what he's already said.*​


----------



## Theowl32 (Nov 24, 2014)

EVERY STATEMENT REFUTED BY THE ACTUAL EVIDENCE!!!

LET CHAOS REIGN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I HATE FUCKING LIBERALS!!!!!


----------



## R.D. (Nov 24, 2014)

Yep.

Liberals on the wrong side again.  Big surprise 

He did his best to soften the blow to the fools wanting to riot though.


----------



## 007 (Nov 24, 2014)

And there it is... NO CHARGES TO  BE FILED... NO INDICTMENT!


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 24, 2014)

The verdict is in no indictment let the insanity begin.


----------



## jcavalier70 (Nov 24, 2014)

No Indictment!
Thank god.

I am watching TV wondering when the masses will start losing their minds.  Sort of like waiting for fireworks on 4th of july.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Nov 24, 2014)

The2ndAmendment said:


> My first question, how did they know before the annoucement? As I type this they still have not publicly released the decision.
> 
> No indictment in Ferguson case



Did you read your own link? It would have answered your question.



> A white police officer will not face charges for fatally shooting an unarmed black teenager in a case that set off violent protests and racial unrest throughout the nation, *an attorney close to the case said Monday night.*


----------



## The2ndAmendment (Nov 24, 2014)

They shot the boy over a box a cigars.


People walk out of home depot with $1000 power tools at least once a week at my job.

I curse you. I curse the Oathbreakers, Tyrants and Enemies of the People.

Eye for an eye, and tooth for a tooth. You deserve all that is about to happen to you.


----------



## jcavalier70 (Nov 24, 2014)

What's with the white kids out there protesting?  Eminem wannabes?  I hope they get their asses kicked by the angry blacks for acting like posers.


----------



## OnePercenter (Nov 24, 2014)

The Cop was attacked in his patrol car. I would have done the same thing......


----------



## MizMolly (Nov 24, 2014)

No indictment. Why are some protesters covering their faces?  And bottles are being thrown at officers.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 24, 2014)

Let's hope it's now a peaceful protest.


----------



## Theowl32 (Nov 24, 2014)

What a disaster of a race. What a fucking disaster.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Nov 24, 2014)

You're a fucking idiot.


----------



## ninja007 (Nov 24, 2014)

how long before Al and Jesse speak?


----------



## Gracie (Nov 24, 2014)

There should be no protest AT ALL. NONE. Instead, try protesting the thugs that LOOTED and DESTROYED BUSINESSES.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 24, 2014)

ninja007 said:


> how long before Al and Jesse speak?


They're probably being interviewed as we speak.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Nov 24, 2014)

*Threads merged. 4 other threads closed.

Please, one thread on this is enough.*


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 24, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> bigrebbie has no idea and his "source" does not


JakeStarkey 
You were saying?


----------



## MizMolly (Nov 24, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I was THISSSSSSSSSSS close to moving to Missouri once upon a time. Branson area. But I was afraid of the culture shock. Racism of whites against blacks and how would I deal with rednecks calling blacks the N word and the all around nastiness against blacks. Shame on me for being so fucking dumb then.
> ...


I have been to Branson many times, I live three hours away. I have never witnessed any form of racism there. Everyone has always been pleasant.


----------



## tosacco (Nov 24, 2014)

Regardless of the grand jury decision, the local chapter of the KKK stands by Darren Wilson,fyi.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 24, 2014)

theDoctorisIn said:


> *Threads merged. 4 other threads closed.
> 
> Please, one thread on this is enough.*


Thank you.


----------



## MizMolly (Nov 24, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


Link? Live on CNN lol


----------



## Theowl32 (Nov 24, 2014)

tosacco said:


> Regardless of the grand jury decision, the local chapter of the KKK stands by Darren Wilson,fyi.



Shut the fuck up you fucking pathetic racist.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 24, 2014)

MizMolly said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



Lol? You have any concept of time?


----------



## tosacco (Nov 24, 2014)

Theowl32 said:


> tosacco said:
> 
> 
> > Regardless of the grand jury decision, the local chapter of the KKK stands by Darren Wilson,fyi.
> ...



Pointing out the organizations support for Wilson is racist how?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 24, 2014)

Hopefully all the bars in the area are closed.


----------



## Theowl32 (Nov 24, 2014)

tosacco said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> > tosacco said:
> ...



Fuck off moron. You patronizing piece of shit. YOU FUCKING LOSER


----------



## bucs90 (Nov 24, 2014)

God bless Officer Wilson.


----------



## OriginalShroom (Nov 24, 2014)

Brown was a thug who died a thug's death.  

Molon Labe


----------



## MizMolly (Nov 24, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...


????


----------



## jcavalier70 (Nov 24, 2014)

Its racists because you think people who support Wilson would also support KKK.

I hate the KKK and I support officer Wilson. But you - like most liberals - like to be close minded.  It is ironic but most liberals I know are very narrow minded.


----------



## Faun (Nov 24, 2014)

For Wilson to avoid indictment, there can be no question he was innocent.


----------



## hjmick (Nov 24, 2014)

tosacco said:


> Regardless of the grand jury decision, the local chapter of the KKK stands by Darren Wilson,fyi.




Are you suggesting that Darren Wilson, in turn supports, the Klan?


----------



## tosacco (Nov 24, 2014)

Theowl32 said:


> tosacco said:
> 
> 
> > Theowl32 said:
> ...



When you formulate an argument feel free to get in touch.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 24, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...


Right laughing my ass off at you.


----------



## R.D. (Nov 24, 2014)

MizMolly said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...




He's mourning a lost cause


----------



## hjmick (Nov 24, 2014)

The2ndAmendment said:


> They shot the boy over a box a cigars.
> 
> 
> People walk out of home depot with $1000 power tools at least once a week at my job.
> ...




No, he was shot because he assaulted a police officer.


----------



## jcavalier70 (Nov 24, 2014)

I like this prosecutor.  He did a great job in leaving very few things for liberals to complain about.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 24, 2014)

MizMolly said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...


He's drunk with bitterness


----------



## hjmick (Nov 24, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> suck it niggaz no indictment




That's not necessary.


----------



## 007 (Nov 24, 2014)

Since the kenyan has been in office, race relations in America have been set back a good 50 years.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 24, 2014)

oh and laughing boy you said Wilson resigned I hear he didn't. I also hear he got married a few weeks ago.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Nov 24, 2014)

The cop walked. Good.

Attack a cop, get shot.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 24, 2014)

guno said:


>



Not any longer.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Nov 24, 2014)

If you can't get indicted by a Grand Jury, then you are really innocent.  Congrats to the Grand Jury.  Officer Brown will have to retire and I hope he makes millions from a book and movie.


----------



## AquaAthena (Nov 24, 2014)

007 said:


> Since the kenyan has been in office, race relations in America have been set back a good 50 years.


----------



## hjmick (Nov 24, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I was THISSSSSSSSSSS close to moving to Missouri once upon a time. Branson area. But I was afraid of the culture shock. Racism of whites against blacks and how would I deal with rednecks calling blacks the N word and the all around nastiness against blacks. Shame on me for being so fucking dumb then.




That's funny. I've lived in South Carolina for over two years now and have not once heard a white person call a black person anything. I have not once seen any overt act of racism. I'm not saying it doesn't happen, I just haven't seen it. In over two years...


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 24, 2014)

The only question left is what does Ferguson look like tomorrow morning.


----------



## Theowl32 (Nov 24, 2014)

007 said:


> Since the kenyan has been in office, race relations in America have been set back a good 50 years.



Just the way he and his pathetic racist party wants it.


----------



## ninja007 (Nov 24, 2014)

jcavalier70 said:


> I like this prosecutor.  He did a great job in leaving very few things for liberals to complain about.




yep, and on CNN it was just reported many black witnesses testified the big guy was coming at Wilson.


----------



## jcavalier70 (Nov 24, 2014)

thank god for some honest African American witnesses who still value living a life of honor and integrity.  The thugs who are protesting are very angry at these folks.  To those thugs, the truth be damned.  The only thing that matters to them is to get their way.  Sounds a lot like most liberals l know.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 24, 2014)

Bush92 said:


> I hope officer Wilson gets a fucking medal.


I hope he gets a hollow point to the head.


----------



## AquaAthena (Nov 24, 2014)

AvgGuyIA said:


> If you can't get indicted by a Grand Jury, then you are really innocent.  Congrats to the Grand Jury.  Officer Brown will have to retire and I hope he makes millions from a book and movie.



I hope he survives, moves to another location and can sleep through the nights, the rest of his life.  What a penalty....do your job, risk your life, and go through hell, the rest of it.


----------



## ninja007 (Nov 24, 2014)

*hear that LIBS? Many blacks testified Brown was coming at Wilson.*


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 24, 2014)

SELF DEFENSE!!!!

But the thugs don't care!
Scanners saying shot fired and crowds throwning stuff and now reports of looting 145 South Florissant.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 24, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> The only question left is what does Ferguson look like tomorrow morning.


I worry about later in the middle of the night.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Nov 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > I hope officer Wilson gets a fucking medal.
> ...


As we knew facts and truth are not what you wanted. If you had listened to the prosecutor they caught most of the supposed witnesses actually telling lies about Brown being shot in the back of the head and the back.


----------



## ninja007 (Nov 24, 2014)

this whole think was B.S. He was doing his job.


----------



## 007 (Nov 24, 2014)

Theowl32 said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Since the kenyan has been in office, race relations in America have been set back a good 50 years.
> ...


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 24, 2014)

DigitalDrifter said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > The only question left is what does Ferguson look like tomorrow morning.
> ...



This was never about justice and the truth. It was all about hatred for whites.


----------



## reconmark (Nov 24, 2014)

jcavalier70 said:


> If this cop is indicted, then I don't know if I want to live in this country anymore - a country where a few thugs who have no idea what personal responsibility is - use a media that is trying to get ratings to create injustice.
> 
> I wonder what these black protesters would do if they didn't have white people to complain about and vent their anger.  Yes, there is a place in the world where that happens - its called Africa - where gangsters kidnap little girls and sell them off.



The largest child trafficking, sex slave and human tracking takes place in White countries and Asian Countries.

Maybe you should rethink any future stupid statements you may care to make.


----------



## ninja007 (Nov 24, 2014)

typical libs, all emotiuon, no sense


RetiredGySgt said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...




, no fairness. Just anger and hate and racism.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > I hope officer Wilson gets a fucking medal.
> ...


Why?


----------



## tosacco (Nov 24, 2014)

Theowl32 said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Since the kenyan has been in office, race relations in America have been set back a good 50 years.
> ...



I don't think racist means what you think it means.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 24, 2014)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...


Who said he was shot in the back of the head and in the back?  I never heard that.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 24, 2014)

Shots fired at cops, per police radio.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 24, 2014)

boy, the reporters really wanted prosecutor  to get the cop....


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 24, 2014)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...


Actually it depends on the vote.  If it was at least 11-1 in favor I will with draw that statement.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 24, 2014)

One lady asking questions wanted to know how this could all be avoided in future. PICK ME PICK ME! I KNOW THE ANSWER!
"ALL parents should teach their children that STEALING is wrong, attacking a police office is IS WRONG, charging an officer is WRONG, bullying old people smaller than they are IS WRONG. TEACH YOUR CHILDREN!".

Thats how it is avoided. And if the brats don't mind you, then they deserve whatever they get.


----------



## ninja007 (Nov 24, 2014)

ninja007 said:


> *hear that LIBS? Many blacks testified Brown was coming at Wilson.*



maybe they were "uncle toms", eh libs?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 24, 2014)

By the way, there will still be a federal civil rights investigation.


----------



## 007 (Nov 24, 2014)

reconmark said:


> jcavalier70 said:
> 
> 
> > If this cop is indicted, then I don't know if I want to live in this country anymore - a country where a few thugs who have no idea what personal responsibility is - use a media that is trying to get ratings to create injustice.
> ...


Prove it.


----------



## ninja007 (Nov 24, 2014)

Gracie said:


> One lady asking questions wanted to know how this could all be avoided in future. PICK ME PICK ME! I KNOW THE ANSWER!
> "ALL parents should teach their children that STEALING is wrong, attacking a police office is IS WRONG, charging an officer is WRONG, bullying old people smaller than they are IS WRONG. TEACH YOUR CHILDREN!".
> 
> Thats how it is avoided. And if the brats don't mind you, then they deserve whatever they get.



problem is most black kids don't have a father around.


----------



## jcavalier70 (Nov 24, 2014)

Black reporters asking questions of prosecutor - what a whiny bunch. The liberals are such bullies.  If they could - they would suppress witnesses that go against their goals.


----------



## 007 (Nov 24, 2014)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...


Because he's white.


----------



## tosacco (Nov 24, 2014)

It 8217 s Incredibly Rare For A Grand Jury To Do What Ferguson 8217 s Just Did FiveThirtyEight


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 24, 2014)

007 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


and a coward that shot an unarmed kid surrendering.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 24, 2014)

The question askers are idiots.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 24, 2014)

tosacco said:


> It 8217 s Incredibly Rare For A Grand Jury To Do What Ferguson 8217 s Just Did FiveThirtyEight


What time frame are they looking at?


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Nov 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > I hope officer Wilson gets a fucking medal.
> ...


You can't threaten violence against law enforcement officers.  Your statement has been reported to the authorities.  Internet anonymity can not protect you.


----------



## ninja007 (Nov 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



thats not what the BLACK WITNESSES said.


----------



## jcavalier70 (Nov 24, 2014)

tosacco said:


> It 8217 s Incredibly Rare For A Grand Jury To Do What Ferguson 8217 s Just Did FiveThirtyEight



Yes - this group had the courage enough to stand up to liberal bullies and their media thugs.


----------



## R.D. (Nov 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Keep the lie alive...you da man!


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 24, 2014)

AvgGuyIA said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...


I'm shaking in my boots.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 24, 2014)

Brown was not surrendering.  He undoubtedly moved at the office, not once, but twice.  Brown would have shot a white kid in the same exact circumstances.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 24, 2014)

Shots fired across from Furgeson PD.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 24, 2014)

> and a coward that shot an unarmed kid surrendering.



Apparently not....otherwise they would have indicted the cop....so no, the kid wasn't surrendering...just ask the black witnesses who testified under oath that he wasn't....


----------



## 007 (Nov 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


No he didn't. He shot a massive thug that had evidence in his hand of a strong armed robbery he just pulled, and then broke the law strolling down the middle of the street, and then attacked a police officer.

Your "kid" bull shit is already worn out. The fucker was a huge, violent, thieving, cop beating asshole that got SHOT. 

Deal with it, dumbass.


----------



## jcavalier70 (Nov 24, 2014)

I wonder if Obama would have the courage to say "justice was served"?  I say no.  Obama alienated the blacks with the whole amnesty order last week and he needs to get them back on his side.  Obama will play the race card to his favor tonight.


----------



## Judicial review (Nov 24, 2014)

Drugs played a role. Wilson was high saw a black guy and freaked out.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Hoping is not a crime, but karma can happen, I have heard.


----------



## Rocko (Nov 24, 2014)

I'm surprised there hasn't been rioting yet


----------



## mdk (Nov 24, 2014)

It was a prudent decision by the grand jury in my opinion. They had access to the all evidence and made their decision based upon what was presented.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 24, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > AvgGuyIA said:
> ...


Life is full of karma. It is what it is.


----------



## jcavalier70 (Nov 24, 2014)

Jeff Toobin, CNN - does this guy have a face that you want to punch or what?  His face is a fist-magnet.  You can't help it but to want to make his already fat fish faced lips - fatter.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 24, 2014)

natrualgas said:


> Drugs played a role. Wilson was high saw a black guy and freaked out.


Where did you hear that ?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 24, 2014)

The cops have sent in at least two tactical units.


----------



## Faun (Nov 24, 2014)

ninja007 said:


> jcavalier70 said:
> 
> 
> > I like this prosecutor.  He did a great job in leaving very few things for liberals to complain about.
> ...


You must be watching a different CNN, because I'm watching it and they were  showing McCulloch fielding questions. None of which involved that.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 24, 2014)

jcavalier70 said:


> I wonder if Obama would have the courage to say "justice was served"?  I say no.  Obama alienated the blacks with the whole amnesty order last week and he needs to get them back on his side.  Obama will play the race card to his favor tonight.


Why would he say justice was servered if it wasnt?


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Nov 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Witnesses told the cops and Grand Jury that as the Prosecutor stated, if you had watched the live broadcast.


----------



## ninja007 (Nov 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




hey Asclepias- black witnesses said Brown was coming at Wilson.


----------



## MizMolly (Nov 24, 2014)

Thugs attacking a cop car. Assholes


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 24, 2014)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


Witnesses also told the grand jury the exact opposite.


----------



## ninja007 (Nov 24, 2014)

Faun said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> > jcavalier70 said:
> ...



you obviously missed it. He was asked about 10 minutes ago by a reporter if any black witnesses said Brown was coming at Wilson.


----------



## R.D. (Nov 24, 2014)

natrualgas said:


> Drugs played a role. Wilson was high saw a black guy and freaked out.





Faun said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> > jcavalier70 said:
> ...


I heard it.

Black witnesses verified he charged Wilson.   You must have sneezed


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 24, 2014)

Per County Dispatch, Tac units are having rocks thrown at them


----------



## Judicial review (Nov 24, 2014)

Shots fired.


----------



## 007 (Nov 24, 2014)

Rocko said:


> I'm surprised there hasn't been rioting yet


Shots fired... developing...


----------



## jcavalier70 (Nov 24, 2014)

A lot of the physical protesters are young white males who think acting black and young and thuggish is cool.  Please somebody - kick their asses.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 24, 2014)

So...dey iz now beating up a pohleese car. Shoot 'em, says I.


----------



## ninja007 (Nov 24, 2014)

shots fired, police cars attacked, rocks thrown at police etc etc etc....


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 24, 2014)

Obama to speak.

Do we really need to see his ugly mug tonight ?


----------



## Gracie (Nov 24, 2014)

ninja007 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > ninja007 said:
> ...


And the answer was YES. Black witnesses said Brown was COMING AT Wislon.


----------



## ninja007 (Nov 24, 2014)

late night chicken on the menu tonight at the "walk-thru".


----------



## jcavalier70 (Nov 24, 2014)

Gracie said:


> So...dey iz now beating up a pohleese car. Shoot 'em, says I.



I think this is why machine guns were made for.


----------



## ninja007 (Nov 24, 2014)

oh- the smell of mary jane!


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 24, 2014)

Mob is destroying a police cruiser now.
Shots fired at the police department as well.


----------



## ninja007 (Nov 24, 2014)

Gracie said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




I know I was responding to numbnuts.


----------



## jcavalier70 (Nov 24, 2014)

Stupid protestor idiots. They destroy a police car - paid for by public funds (taxing people who live in Ferguson) and now has to be paid for by the folks of Ferguson. 

These protesters are costing the black folks of Ferguson mo money.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 24, 2014)

ninja007 said:


> shots fired, police cars attacked, rocks thrown at police etc etc etc....


Shoot the attackers.


----------



## The Rabbi (Nov 24, 2014)

Who here thinks if the officer were charged we'd get exactly the same reaction on the street?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 24, 2014)

Police cordon on South Florrisat being overrun. Rioters destroying a police cruiser, rocks thrown, more shots fired.

CNN overhead footage of cruiser...


----------



## skye (Nov 24, 2014)

There he is ..The Emperor


----------



## Gracie (Nov 24, 2014)

Funny but makes the point slam home...some guy is out there talking to a news person with his 2 year old son..TWO YEARS OLD...and throwing bottles at police. WITH HIS KID right there with him. Proof is in da puddin' some shouldn't breed.


----------



## ninja007 (Nov 24, 2014)

oh Barry! He seems so disappointed.


----------



## R.D. (Nov 24, 2014)

President  bubblehead speaks....we need to accept the decision, but protest peacefully.


----------



## ninja007 (Nov 24, 2014)

Angry- he pauses to let them know he is angry....


----------



## hjmick (Nov 24, 2014)

The Rabbi said:


> Who here thinks if the officer were charged we'd get exactly the same reaction on the street?




Riots of joy...


----------



## jcavalier70 (Nov 24, 2014)

OMG!!!

Some of those folks have already put up Christmas lights.  Everyone knows you wait until after Thanksgiving before you turn on your Christmas lights.


----------



## ninja007 (Nov 24, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Funny but makes the point slam home...*some guy is out there talking to a news person with his 2 year old son.*.TWO YEARS OLD...and throwing bottles at police. WITH HIS KID right there with him. Proof is in da puddin' some shouldn't breed.



its a start- at least he is with his father


----------



## ninja007 (Nov 24, 2014)

Barry's gonna go for a beer with Wilson.....


----------



## R.D. (Nov 24, 2014)

ninja007 said:


> Angry- he pauses to let them know he is angry....


Yeah, he looks pissed.

The race card is getting stale.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 24, 2014)

Evidence? We don't need any!

Looting also at a Mexican Restaurant on Florrisant Road.


----------



## Interpol (Nov 24, 2014)

It's not really news that people are allowed to overreact and shoot young black men in America and to not really have to take any responsibility for it.


----------



## ninja007 (Nov 24, 2014)

oh- here we go; racism..... haha Holder.....


----------



## jcavalier70 (Nov 24, 2014)

Blah blah blah....

What he is really thinking is ... "I wonder if Michelle will give me a blow job tonight after this speech"


----------



## Rocko (Nov 24, 2014)

This man makes me sick


----------



## 007 (Nov 24, 2014)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Obama to speak.
> 
> Do we really need to see his ugly mug tonight ?


The TV is on MUTE. Can't stand to look at that disgusting mother fucker, let alone listen to him.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 24, 2014)

ninja007 said:


> oh Barry! He seems so disappointed.


Karma for his going rogue last week with illegal immigration.


----------



## HenryBHough (Nov 24, 2014)

What time does Holder announce he's going out after Wilson for violating the thug's civil rights?


----------



## AmericanFirst (Nov 24, 2014)

Why would anyone believe what the liar in chief says? He has lied so much his nose is five miles long. Only idiots believe him.


----------



## ninja007 (Nov 24, 2014)

want to disperse the protesters right away? Have a bunch of black kids hold up signs saying DADDY!


----------



## jcavalier70 (Nov 24, 2014)

HenryBHough said:


> What time does Holder announce he's going out after Wilson for violating the thug's civil rights?



For using more bullets than needed and wasting government resources.


----------



## tosacco (Nov 24, 2014)

AmericanFirst said:


> Why would anyone believe what the liar in chief says? He has lied so much his nose is five miles long. Only idiots believe him.



What's he lied about in this speech?


----------



## ninja007 (Nov 24, 2014)

HEY GUYS, LETS PRAY FOR ASSLIPS TONIGHT- I'M SURE HE IS SO ANGRY....


----------



## BlackSand (Nov 24, 2014)

skye said:


> There he is ..The Emperor



You notice how the President opened his statement commenting on the idea America is a nation with laws and we have to respect those laws?

I guess he meant we need to respect the laws if he says so and the ones he may agree with at the time..

.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 24, 2014)

tosacco said:


> AmericanFirst said:
> 
> 
> > Why would anyone believe what the liar in chief says? He has lied so much his nose is five miles long. Only idiots believe him.
> ...


He said there is progress in racism being dealt with better. Um. No.


----------



## ninja007 (Nov 24, 2014)

jcavalier70 said:


> Blah blah blah....
> 
> What he is really thinking is ... "I wonder if *Michelle* will give me a blow job tonight after this speech"



you mean Micheal....


----------



## The Rabbi (Nov 24, 2014)

BlackSand said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > There he is ..The Emperor
> ...


Yeah, WE need to respect them. Him, not so much.


----------



## SixFoot (Nov 24, 2014)

Thankfully, Justice has been upheld.


----------



## 007 (Nov 24, 2014)

And out comes the tear gas...


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Nov 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


Well except the witnesses disagree with your bullshit claim. Remind us, were you there? Did you hear the testimony?


----------



## jcavalier70 (Nov 24, 2014)

He is really a poor speaker.


----------



## ninja007 (Nov 24, 2014)

jcavalier70 said:


> OMG!!!
> 
> Some of those folks have already put up Christmas lights.  Everyone knows you wait until after Thanksgiving before you turn on your Christmas lights.



those damn Christians!


----------



## Gracie (Nov 24, 2014)

Hey Obama! Save yer lying breath. Criminals are NOT at home watching your drivel. They are out in the street throwing bottles, tipping over cars, doing the jungle hop in front of cameras with scarves over their faces. Hello? HELLO?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 24, 2014)

“Looters inside destroying the gas station” on Forsan.

Per County Dispatch, looters are trashing a BP Amoco on West Florson (street?)...


----------



## ninja007 (Nov 24, 2014)

BlackSand said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > There he is ..The Emperor
> ...



yep- even if he does not.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 24, 2014)

R.D. said:


> President  bubblehead speaks....we need to accept the decision, but protest peacefully.



That is what the governor, the St. Louis executive, and the state police commander said as well.

They, and the president, are right.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 24, 2014)

jcavalier70 said:


> OMG!!!
> 
> Some of those folks have already put up Christmas lights.  Everyone knows you wait until after Thanksgiving before you turn on your Christmas lights.


Dey thought dey waz gonna get they xmas presents early tonight. Dats why.


----------



## ninja007 (Nov 24, 2014)

not one mention of the thousands of black youth killed every year by other thugs....


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Nov 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


And they also told the jury that brown was shot in the back.


----------



## AmericanFirst (Nov 24, 2014)

tosacco said:


> AmericanFirst said:
> 
> 
> > Why would anyone believe what the liar in chief says? He has lied so much his nose is five miles long. Only idiots believe him.
> ...


Give him time. I notice he played the I am black and have been discriminated against card.


----------



## AmericanFirst (Nov 24, 2014)

ninja007 said:


> not one mention of the thousands of black youth killed every year by other thugs....


IT IS ALL ABOUT WHITE KILLING BLACK, THEY DON'T CARE ABOUT BLACK KILLING BLACK, DOESN'T MAKE HEADLINES.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 24, 2014)

The irony of that "SEASONS GREETINGS" sign.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 24, 2014)

I am glad who we have in office in St Louis, in MO, and in DC, compared to the hate displayed here by dim wits.

The right verdict was given.  Everyone from the bottom up to the pres says peacefully protest but don't get violent.  And some of you idiots have a problem with that.

Absolutely amazing.  You wonder why the mainstream GOP won't have a thing to do with you now?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 24, 2014)

Now a large fight, 50+ at the memorial to the “Gentle Giant.”


----------



## Marianne (Nov 24, 2014)

AmericanFirst said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> > not one mention of the thousands of black youth killed every year by other thugs....
> ...


Really, maybe whites should riot every time a black kills a white. J/S


----------



## R.D. (Nov 24, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > President  bubblehead speaks....we need to accept the decision, but protest peacefully.
> ...


No they are not

There is nothing to protest.  Phony cries of racism should not be encouraged..shame on you.


----------



## jcavalier70 (Nov 24, 2014)

Maybe they should throw out some beads and maybe some of the hot girls will take their tops off.  That may be a way to stop the protest


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 24, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> I am glad who we have in office in St Louis, in MO, and in DC, compared to the hate displayed here by dim wits.
> 
> The right verdict was given.  Everyone from the bottom up to the pres says peacefully protest but don't get violent.  And some of you idiots have a problem with that.
> 
> Absolutely amazing.  You wonder why the mainstream GOP won't have a thing to do with you now?


1. lying
2. you're projecting 
3. shut the fuck up.


----------



## AquaAthena (Nov 24, 2014)

007 said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Obama to speak.
> ...



 007....you put him on mute...I changed the channel. QVC.....

Goodnight sweethearts.....


----------



## jcavalier70 (Nov 24, 2014)

poor Tim


----------



## 007 (Nov 24, 2014)

AmericanFirst said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> > not one mention of the thousands of black youth killed every year by other thugs....
> ...


Yup, even though 93% of all blacks being shot are by OTHER BLACKS. 

That just doesn't matter... evidently that's ok.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 24, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> I am glad who we have in office in St Louis, in MO, and in DC, compared to the hate displayed here by dim wits.
> 
> The right verdict was given.  Everyone from the bottom up to the pres says peacefully protest but don't get violent.  And some of you idiots have a problem with that.
> 
> Absolutely amazing.  You wonder why the mainstream GOP won't have a thing to do with you now?





bigrebnc1775 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > I am glad who we have in office in St Louis, in MO, and in DC, compared to the hate displayed here by dim wits.
> ...



1. The right decision was made.
2.  You are the hater as it shows.
3.  You could not make either Brown or Wilson shut up, much less me. 

Your types guys are why the mainstream GOP is done with you.  Sux to be you.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 24, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


I didn't watch I can almost tell you what he said word for word
I need to go golfing next week.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 24, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> I am glad who we have in office in St Louis, in MO, and in DC, compared to the hate displayed here by dim wits.
> 
> The right verdict was given.  Everyone from the bottom up to the pres says peacefully protest but don't get violent.  And some of you idiots have a problem with that.
> 
> Absolutely amazing.  You wonder why the mainstream GOP won't have a thing to do with you now?



I hope the protests remain mostly peaceful, but once the rioting does start, these idiots deserve what happens next.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 24, 2014)

Have nice night mares.  Good night.


----------



## jcavalier70 (Nov 24, 2014)

I LOVE HOW ALL THE CNN NEWS REPORTERS (DON LEMON, FUCKFACE TAPPER, CHRIS "LOOK AT ME" CUOMO) ARE ALL GETTING GASSED AND COUGHING.  THIS IS PRICELESS!


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 24, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > I am glad who we have in office in St Louis, in MO, and in DC, compared to the hate displayed here by dim wits.
> ...


No Jake I am honest enough to tell you who I hate, you are one of those not the protesters though they are acting stupid, but it's emotion they are running on, but you I honestly hate


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 24, 2014)

Ambulance call for journalist hit by a brick. St. Louis County Police Scanner on USTREAM This is an audio stream of the St. Louis County Police scanners.Ferguson PDRIOT-ARIOT-BRIOT-CRIOT-DRIOT-E...


----------



## AmericanFirst (Nov 24, 2014)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > I am glad who we have in office in St Louis, in MO, and in DC, compared to the hate displayed here by dim wits.
> ...


Nothing jakey snakey says means anything.


----------



## ninja007 (Nov 24, 2014)

Van Jones has a job on CNN. WTF.


----------



## ninja007 (Nov 24, 2014)

THE LEFT GETS THEIR ASS KICKED AT THE POLLS, NOW THIS.


----------



## AmericanFirst (Nov 24, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > I am glad who we have in office in St Louis, in MO, and in DC, compared to the hate displayed here by dim wits.
> ...


Shut up idiot.


----------



## tosacco (Nov 24, 2014)

The phrase "the final 10 shots" really stands out when only one person was armed.


----------



## asaratis (Nov 24, 2014)

jcavalier70 said:


> I LOVE HOW ALL THE CNN NEWS REPORTERS (DON LEMON, FUCKFACE TAPPER, CHRIS "LOOK AT ME" CUOMO) ARE ALL GETTING GASSED AND COUGHING.  THIS IS PRICELESS!


SEASON'S GREETINGS!

FROM FERGUSON, MISSOURI​
....on a banner stretched across the street in a cloud of tear gas!


----------



## 007 (Nov 24, 2014)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


FakeJake... the creepy little creature talks about as much bull shit as anyone here. Puts on the best show of pretending to be one thing while exposing himself as another though... that's a good show... although it's certainly getting old, and boring. Ya... I hate him too... he's weird.


----------



## Marianne (Nov 24, 2014)

DigitalDrifter said:


> I hear the city is going to be asking voters for some new police cars.


Yup  at least on police car on fire, new Crown Vic on the way.


----------



## Pop23 (Nov 24, 2014)

tosacco said:


> The phrase "the final 10 shots" really stands out when only one person was armed.



That's been discussed over and over and over and over


----------



## jcavalier70 (Nov 24, 2014)

If someone who has already assaulted you is approaching - how many times would you shoot at them if you think they are coming toward you to kill you?

My answer is AS MANY AS IT TAKES TO TAKE HIM DOWN!

Brown was a big boy and he continued to approach the cop.  If I am fearful for my life - I keep firing.  But I guess you would only be satisfied if the story was "COP KILLED BY YOUNG BLACK TEEN"


----------



## ninja007 (Nov 24, 2014)

tosacco said:


> The phrase "the final 10 shots" really stands out when only one person was armed.




exactly! You think the thug would stop after the first nine!


----------



## airplanemechanic (Nov 24, 2014)

Marianne said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > I hear the city is going to be asking voters for some new police cars.
> ...



They don't make Crown Vic's anymore.


----------



## AmericanFirst (Nov 24, 2014)

tosacco said:


> The phrase "the final 10 shots" really stands out when only one person was armed.


Wilson only shot Brown when Brown advanced-in the report, witnesses proved not credible who jumped to conclusions saying the seen the shooting when they didn't-in the report, autopsy backed Wilson's account-in the report, credible witnesses backed Wilson's account-in the report. The lefts bloviating have just been proved to be pure BS!!!!


----------



## ninja007 (Nov 24, 2014)

007 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



just like the poster child lib. Never admits what they truly are.


----------



## Marianne (Nov 24, 2014)

airplanemechanic said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


 OK what ever they use these days.


----------



## jcavalier70 (Nov 24, 2014)

007 said:


> AmericanFirst said:
> 
> 
> > ninja007 said:
> ...



Yep - they go after white on black killing - ultimately because its about the money.  Lawsuits will follow and the Brown family will be looking for the money.  "Show me the mon-nee!!"


----------



## Alex. (Nov 24, 2014)

If this is not good enough then  they should move to Iran  and try their brand of justice. The justice system worked, "Grand jurors were “the only people who heard every witness,” he said, “and every piece of evidence.” Many witnesses presented conflicting statements that ultimately were inconsistent with the physical evidence.

He declined to release the vote of the grand jury, which was made up of nine whites and three blacks, saying that the process was secret."

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/11/25/us/ferguson-darren-wilson-shooting-michael-brown-grand-jury.html


----------



## 007 (Nov 24, 2014)

Matthew said:


> Ambulance call for journalist hit by a brick. St. Louis County Police Scanner on USTREAM This is an audio stream of the St. Louis County Police scanners.Ferguson PDRIOT-ARIOT-BRIOT-CRIOT-DRIOT-E...


Cool... scanner... I hear large group looting and car on fire... they need to call in the guard and start shooting people.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 24, 2014)

How does Obama figure that their anger is *UNDERSTANDABLE* to him ? Wasn't Obama sworn in to up hold the law's of this land ? How is he so biased in this way, and especially when he is supposed to be the President for all Americans in this nation, and to uphold the law in a non-biased and ultimately a fair way ? It appears that Obama may not be qualified at all for his Job, because it shows every time he opens his mouth anymore or if he tries to solve anything that which should be done in a by-partisan way in order to help all Americans, and not just for those who are deemed as being some what special... Now it isn't getting done in the right ways, because (the well has been poisoned many times), and as we see that it is no where close to being fair and balanced with this guy, nor is it with some of our courts when ever they are involved as well these days. Can he do better, well it's doubtful but we can only hope that it will get better and he will also..


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 24, 2014)

Looting on south florissant from adams carrying items from business.

large scale looting now being reported in Ferguson...


----------



## jcavalier70 (Nov 24, 2014)

How ironic - some protesters are getting injured while looting and protesting and they are carrying the injured people to the cops to ask for help.  What a bunch of hypocrits.

Protestors breaking windows and looting black-owned businesses.

Chris Cuomo's face after tear gas looks as if he is constipated or having an orgasm


----------



## MXdad (Nov 24, 2014)

Matthew said:


> Looting on south florissant from adams carrying items from business.
> 
> large scale looting now being reported in Ferguson...


Stealing weaves in the name of Justice


----------



## ninja007 (Nov 24, 2014)

smoke and mirrors lmfao..


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 24, 2014)

Reports of a guy getting beat down and then tossed into a black van.

Now command given to retreat.


----------



## ninja007 (Nov 24, 2014)

nice- more businesses broken....


OH OH TEAR GAS!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 24, 2014)

ninja007 said:


> HEY GUYS, LETS PRAY FOR ASSLIPS TONIGHT- I'M SURE HE IS SO ANGRY....



 I'm sure he's screaming in rage in his mothers basement....


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 24, 2014)

Cops loosing west florrisant. retreating.

Police car fully engulfed in flames.


----------



## 007 (Nov 24, 2014)

Matthew said:


> Looting on south florissant from adams carrying items from business.
> 
> large scale looting now being reported in Ferguson...


Time to call in the guard and start shooting. Reporting some looter with an AR-15.

Where's the KKK? I thought they were going to be defending shit?


----------



## jcavalier70 (Nov 24, 2014)

Angry black woman on CNN complaining that police fired tear gas on a protester who had a heart attack and they were carrying her to the police for help.

How dare the police not help when there are thousands of people who would gladly rip their throats out.

These people are SO ENTITLED!  I hate to say it but shooting them would actually be better as it puts them out of their misery about the reality of life.


----------



## AmericanFirst (Nov 24, 2014)

I notice a mod, I won't say the mods name, just shut down another thread on this subject because he hates the facts.


----------



## Marianne (Nov 24, 2014)

Gun fire being reported and fires.  So much for Obozo's attempt to calm the protestors.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 24, 2014)

A bank is being hit now.

Police car merrily burning away on FOX St. Louis local.


----------



## ninja007 (Nov 24, 2014)

WELL, WE KNOW 95% OF THESE "PROTESTERS" DON'T HAVE TO GET UP FOR WORK.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 24, 2014)

Scanner says someone has an AR-15 out there.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 24, 2014)

Looks like what we all feared would happen, is happening.


----------



## asaratis (Nov 24, 2014)

Marianne said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > I hear the city is going to be asking voters for some new police cars.
> ...


Unfortunately, the Crown Vic is no longer made.  A shame!  A real shame!  The best police car ever made is no longer available...new.  The cab industry has been robbed of its source of used Police Interceptors.


----------



## Marianne (Nov 24, 2014)

jcavalier70 said:


> Angry black woman on CNN complaining that police fired tear gas on a protester who had a heart attack and they were carrying her to the police for help.
> 
> How dare the police not help when there are thousands of people who would gladly rip their throats out.
> 
> These people are SO ENTITLED!  I hate to say it but shooting them would actually be better as it puts them out of their misery about the reality of life.


Well it's not like folks didn't know there were going to be riots so maybe she should have stayed home.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 24, 2014)

Per scanner a large crowd has descended upon a Walmart there.


----------



## jcavalier70 (Nov 24, 2014)

Please start shooting!  Please please just start shooting these people.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 24, 2014)

Shots fired 10 min ago

st louis metro fire station.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 24, 2014)

Matthew said:


> Per scanner a large crowd has descended upon a Walmart there.



They're making their own Black Monday.


----------



## Marianne (Nov 24, 2014)

Peaceful protest in NYC, lets hope it stays that way.


----------



## 007 (Nov 24, 2014)

Marianne said:


> Gun fire being reported and fires.  So much for Obozo's attempt to calm the protestors.


These people are interested in STEALING, PERIOD. This has nothing to do with the recent events. It's Christmas, and they're looking for any reason and a good distraction so they can burglarize, loot and steal.

Pretty typical day in the hood for blacks.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 24, 2014)

Matthew said:


> Per scanner a large crowd has descended upon a Walmart there.


CHRISTMAS PRESENTS FOR DA FAMBLY! Mike Brown WHO? GET OUTTA MAH WAY!


----------



## ninja007 (Nov 24, 2014)

Matthew said:


> Per scanner a large crowd has descended upon a Walmart there.



owned by rich white billionaires!


----------



## Gracie (Nov 24, 2014)

I read twitter. It made me wanna barf.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Nov 24, 2014)

Just aw video of two stores being looted. One of which is a cell phone store.


----------



## skye (Nov 24, 2014)

It's  scary and disgusting  to watch those thugs protesting like that .... total savages!


----------



## ninja007 (Nov 24, 2014)

are most blacks this fucking stupid? Let's go out and riot so the cops can tear gas us and possibly shoot us.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Nov 24, 2014)

RetiredGySgt said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...




don lemon - van jones -and chris cuomo all incapacitated by gas 

in the background a banner runs across the street 

"seasons greetings" 

indeed


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 24, 2014)

thereisnospoon said:


> Just aw video of two stores being looted. One of which is a cell phone store.



They'll be showing up tomorrow saying they lost their owners manuals, and need new ones.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Nov 24, 2014)

ninja007 said:


> are most blacks this fucking stupid? Let's go out and riot so the cops can tear gas us and possibly shoot us.




animals


----------



## Marianne (Nov 24, 2014)

ninja007 said:


> are most blacks this fucking stupid? Let's go out and riot so the cops can tear gas us and possibly shoot us.


Do you want an honest answer or do you want the politically correct answer?


----------



## thereisnospoon (Nov 24, 2014)

large group of looters at a family dollar store.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Nov 24, 2014)

listening to on line scanner


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 24, 2014)

Matthew said:


> Ambulance call for journalist hit by a brick. St. Louis County Police Scanner on USTREAM This is an audio stream of the St. Louis County Police scanners.Ferguson PDRIOT-ARIOT-BRIOT-CRIOT-DRIOT-E...



  Thanks!! All my cell scanner apps are blocked for St. Louis County.
Imagine that....


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 24, 2014)

thereisnospoon said:


> large group of looters at a family dollar store.


Now it's a family free store.


----------



## Marianne (Nov 24, 2014)

thereisnospoon said:


> Just aw video of two stores being looted. One of which is a cell phone store.


yup because if all the witnesses had a new iphone then maybe Michael Brown might be alive today.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 24, 2014)

This will not stop until lethal force is used. Period. USE IT.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 24, 2014)

A dollar store. They are gonna loot a store that sells nothing for over a dollar. lol. Its so sickeningly stupid, its kinda funny.

ALL BUSINESSES that serve that community needs to bail. Turn it into another detroit. Let them scrounge whats left.


----------



## ninja007 (Nov 24, 2014)

lol!!! looting the liquor store!


----------



## ninja007 (Nov 24, 2014)

the same fucking store!???


fuckin animals! disgusting!


----------



## Gracie (Nov 24, 2014)

ninja007 said:


> lol!!! looting the liquor store!


Why of course. Cuz booze will make it all go away, right? Its in Browns honor, right?


----------



## 007 (Nov 24, 2014)

Looters and thieves SMILING and LAUGHING as they LOOT STORES.

Ya... this is all about no indictment... pfft... these fuckers need to be SHOT.


----------



## ninja007 (Nov 24, 2014)

Gracie said:


> A dollar store. They are gonna loot a store that sells nothing for over a dollar. lol. Its so sickeningly stupid, its kinda funny.
> 
> ALL BUSINESSES that serve that community needs to bail. Turn it into another detroit. Let them scrounge whats left.




they just said this was the same store where Brown strangled the clerk....


----------



## Marianne (Nov 24, 2014)

Oh look a package store is being looted Because Michael Brown would be alive right now if he had a case of Budweiser .

How do these morons justify this BS?


----------



## thereisnospoon (Nov 24, 2014)

They just set a walgreens on fire on Chambers


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 24, 2014)

They're looting the very convienence store where Brown stole the cigars.


----------



## Friends (Nov 24, 2014)

Voice of America November 24, 2014

VOA News
Last updated on: November 24, 2014 9:46 PM

After months of weighing evidence and testimony, a grand jury in Missouri has decided against indicting Darren Wilson, the white police officer who fatally shot unarmed black teenager Michael Brown during a street confrontation almost four months ago.
Ferguson Grand Jury Decides Not to Indict


----------



## Gracie (Nov 24, 2014)

have they all forgotten what Brown did? Did they? Or do they not care? Or do they not have the brain cells to understand its against the law to rob and steal and attack a police officer? I think all the above.

To deal with ...cough..."people" like this, you have to treat them as terrorists. SHOOT THEM.


----------



## jcavalier70 (Nov 24, 2014)

I love how the looters will harm the stores that the black folks of Ferguson depend on. 

These are not protesters.  Why are all the looters black?


----------



## ninja007 (Nov 24, 2014)

what a fucking disgusting display of lawlessness. Gotta get our booze...... Brown's family is livid I bet. Way to go you negroes.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Nov 24, 2014)

thereisnospoon said:


> large group of looters at a family dollar store.




family dollar 

bp 

walgreens 

the list goes on


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 24, 2014)

Look at these thugs, they're tearing the store apart !!


----------



## JWBooth (Nov 24, 2014)

There is no protest, just a lame excuse to loot, vandalize, and commit assault.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 24, 2014)

Fucking animals !


----------



## jcavalier70 (Nov 24, 2014)

If a looter injures themselves while trying to steal - they will probably beg the police and ambulance to help them... and then complain later when they don't.

These people need to be shot ...


----------



## Gracie (Nov 24, 2014)

DigitalDrifter said:


> They're looting the very convienence store where Brown stole the cigars.


No surprise. Its the asian guys fault for having cigars to steal by a fellow thug.

I am embarassed for this country. Our military DYING for these...."people"...and nobody does a damn thing except watch and "report". SHOOT THE MOTHER FUCKERS.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Nov 24, 2014)

Mc Donalds is on fire


----------



## Not2BSubjugated (Nov 24, 2014)

This all reminds me of this classic Boondocks scene. . .


----------



## jcavalier70 (Nov 24, 2014)

These looters CLEARLY JUSTIFY what Wilson did to Brown.  Thank you officer Wilson!!!


----------



## skye (Nov 24, 2014)

OMG robbing looting breaking  windows ....swearing cursing.....

A real nightmare total savages!!!!


----------



## ninja007 (Nov 24, 2014)

blacks are their own worst enemy- its almost as if they have ZERO self respect. Don't shoot! (while we riot, loot and steal)


----------



## thereisnospoon (Nov 24, 2014)

Walgreens store now fully involved on fire


----------



## jon_berzerk (Nov 24, 2014)

thereisnospoon said:


> Mc Donalds is on fire




walgreens on fire


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 24, 2014)

Gracie said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > They're looting the very convienence store where Brown stole the cigars.
> ...


And the store owner called in the original report of theft. They're probably paying him back.


----------



## jcavalier70 (Nov 24, 2014)

I wish they put land mines in these stores.


----------



## ninja007 (Nov 24, 2014)

no cops- let them just wallow in their own shit and filth. Cut off their welfare!


----------



## thereisnospoon (Nov 24, 2014)

Sheriffs dept reporting car broken into. Ar15 stolen from sheriff's dept car


----------



## ninja007 (Nov 24, 2014)

stay classy blacks- throw shit at the black reporters.


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 24, 2014)

live scan

 live Live Feed for riot and protest in Ferguson MO. Scanner reports news links


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 24, 2014)

Per County Dispatch, the Walgreens is on fire.


----------



## JWBooth (Nov 24, 2014)

Burning the Walgreens


----------



## jcavalier70 (Nov 24, 2014)

CNN reporter complaining - "I don't see one police officer out here"

And previously they were protesting that the cops were too heavy handed.  Don't they know how stupid they look.


----------



## Marianne (Nov 24, 2014)

I hope none of these businesses return.


----------



## Mr. H. (Nov 24, 2014)

Negro take while Whitey bake what Negro take. it's a vicious cycle.


----------



## ninja007 (Nov 24, 2014)

lib free zone tonight- hey guys- where did you go? to join the looters?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 24, 2014)

Ferguson Market and Liquor being looted now. Fox reporter may be danger for filming the looters. MacDonalds also broken into.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 24, 2014)

So..where is the national guard?


----------



## jcavalier70 (Nov 24, 2014)

Looters throwing stones at CNN reporters - "don't record us"


----------



## ninja007 (Nov 24, 2014)

the book stores and libraries safe tonight.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 24, 2014)

Gracie said:


> So..where is the national guard?


I was just about to post the same question !


----------



## thereisnospoon (Nov 24, 2014)

white male was spotted setting police car on fire. Cops looking for this person


----------



## Marianne (Nov 24, 2014)

Gracie said:


> So..where is the national guard?



Good Question.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 24, 2014)

Walgreens on fire. Confirmed.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 24, 2014)

The national guard won't have actual weapons....just night sticks....if that ....would you want to confront a mob unarmed....?


----------



## thereisnospoon (Nov 24, 2014)

Protests in other cities turning violent


----------



## ninja007 (Nov 24, 2014)

Van Jones defending the looters- "a very very small number of bad apples".. lmfao- like thousands.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 24, 2014)

Where are the KKK? lol


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 24, 2014)

McDonalds now on fire.

Don't expect the tax payers to bail you out. Assholes.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 24, 2014)

thereisnospoon said:


> Protests in other cities turning violent


Christmas Presents!!


----------



## ninja007 (Nov 24, 2014)

get the mayor to declare welfare cut off forever if one more theft, one more law broken.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 24, 2014)

Looks like the beauty store is on fire,


----------



## Marianne (Nov 24, 2014)

thereisnospoon said:


> Protests in other cities turning violent


What cities?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 24, 2014)

Matthew said:


> McDonalds now on fire.
> 
> Don't expect the tax payers to bail you out. Assholes.


You deserve a brick today !


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 24, 2014)

Gracie said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > Protests in other cities turning violent
> ...



Burning down their city because a thug attacked a officer. What a bunch of idiots!


----------



## thereisnospoon (Nov 24, 2014)

Google Maps
This wallgreens is burning


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 24, 2014)

Second police car on fire, Walgreen’s on fire, possible shooting, cell phone store looted, meat market looted..


----------



## dukect45 (Nov 24, 2014)

God damn this is depressing as a black man I weep for my country


----------



## Mad Scientist (Nov 24, 2014)

Live stream of "Fergadishu" here. One of many.

KMOV Live KMOV.com St. Louis


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 24, 2014)

Camera knocked out while Steve Harrigan filming the looting going on at a market in Ferguson.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 24, 2014)

If the cop had been in the wrong I would have supported his going to jail for it....but I am sick to death of teenage criminals, created by democrat social welfare policies and law enforcement policies who break the law, are supported in their law breaking by their families....and then when they meet a tragic end....the victims are blamed....Zimmerman and this cop come to mind.....

If anyone is to blame here it is the democrats and their policies which have created these teen criminals after fostering generations of young teenagers having babies and creating a cycle of fatherless children who turn to gangs and crime....

It has to stop....stop voting for democrats....and lives will be saved....


----------



## Gracie (Nov 24, 2014)

Morons. But the problem is not their mindset. We already knew what they wanted to do. The problem is NOT SHOOTING TERRORISTS. We would not allow this with muslims burning a town, would we? So why allow blacks and wannabe whites with the same mentality of the thugs? SHOOT THEM! Jeez. If not to kill, shoot them in the legs. Kinda hard to run to stores to loot and burn with no legs ain't it?


----------



## jcavalier70 (Nov 24, 2014)

Final post tonight:

1. Van Jones - you're a fucking idiot. I wish you would die soon as the things that you spew are just one-sided lies and you create more hatred

2.  Looters - you are showing the silent majority in America why Wilson did what he did to Brown.  I wish there were more officers like Wilson.

3.  Blacks in America - the scene in Ferguson, MO show you to be a bunch of rabid apes.  You are behaving likes animals.  You have entitled victim mentality. You are emotional vampires that suck out the energy of this country.  I see no hope for you if you think tonight's actions are justified.  Do you think we now sympathize with you?  I think you should be locked up and controlled.  Your herd should be thinned by any method necessary.


----------



## Pop23 (Nov 24, 2014)

Hard to believe these people actually exist. 

They are destroying not only their city, but their own cause

How stupid is that?


----------



## ninja007 (Nov 24, 2014)

ninja007 said:


> blacks are their own worst enemy- its almost as if they have ZERO self respect. Don't shoot! (while we riot, loot and steal)



eta- some have asked where are the parents (well, mothers anyway- I bet they were the ones who TOLD their kids to steal them a new weave, some nails and booze.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Nov 24, 2014)

thereisnospoon said:


> large group of looters at a family dollar store.


Notice the stores selling work boots are never looted?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 24, 2014)

Sacramento -
Hwy 99 Northbound at Florin Road being blocked by protestors


----------



## ninja007 (Nov 24, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> Hard to believe these people actually exist.
> 
> They are destroying not only their city, but their own cause
> 
> How stupid is that?



liberalism is a mental disorder! Hey blacks- hows that dem party doing for ya!?


----------



## ninja007 (Nov 24, 2014)

AvgGuyIA said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > large group of looters at a family dollar store.
> ...



yep and libraries, book stores, churches...nothing good in there. Just fast food stores, booze and music.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 24, 2014)

jcavalier70 said:


> Final post tonight:
> 
> 1. Van Jones - you're a fucking idiot. I wish you would die soon as the things that you spew are just one-sided lies and you create more hatred
> 
> ...


Wrong. Comparing them to animals insults animals.


----------



## 007 (Nov 24, 2014)

ninja007 said:


> Van Jones defending the looters- "a very very small number of bad apples".. lmfao- like thousands.


Van Jones is a commie, racist, whitey hater.


----------



## ninja007 (Nov 24, 2014)

Matthew said:


> Sacramento -
> Hwy 99 Northbound at Florin Road being blocked by protestors




run the fuckers over! Just say you couldn't see them cuz its dark.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 24, 2014)

This is reason #3 for why you need to own and carry a gun....when the government can't or won't protect you from violent criminals.....


----------



## Marianne (Nov 24, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Morons. But the problem is not their mindset. We already knew what they wanted to do. The problem is NOT SHOOTING TERRORISTS. We would not allow this with muslims burning a town, would we? So why allow blacks and wannabe whites with the same mentality of the thugs? SHOOT THEM! Jeez. If not to kill, shoot them in the legs. Kinda hard to run to stores to loot and burn with no legs ain't it?


Well there's other ways to shoot them. Bean Bags, rubber bullets,pepper balls,shoot them damn it.


----------



## candycorn (Nov 24, 2014)

Fun watching the voyeristic "disgust" from the righties tonight.    I think we know why reality TV is here to stay if nothing else.  Rednecks like watching other rednecks out-redneck each other.
Doesn't excuse the looters one bit.  A bunch of thugs are just looking for an excuse to steal things.


----------



## dukect45 (Nov 24, 2014)

jcavalier70 said:


> 3.  Blacks in America - the scene in Ferguson, MO show you to be a bunch of rabid apes.  You are behaving likes animals.  You have entitled victim mentality. You are emotional vampires that suck out the energy of this country.  I see no hope for you if you think tonight's actions are justified.  Do you think we now sympathize with you?  I think you should be locked up and controlled.  Your herd should be thinned by any method necessary.



Why are you blaming all of black people in this Country I'm not looting no one in my family is looting so saying all black people are rapid apes is bullshit and doesn't help anyone


----------



## 007 (Nov 24, 2014)

How do you like them blacks now?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 24, 2014)

The Rodney King riots were worse, but then again it was the second largest city in the nation.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Nov 24, 2014)

News people now being attacked by rioters


----------



## Gracie (Nov 24, 2014)

It's getting really REALLY hard to separate for me. Not all blacks are like these morons. But....its getting really REALLY hard for me to divide the two.


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 24, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Nov 24, 2014)

So here is another question. Where are the DECENT citizens, to help protect THEIR town? Hiding?


----------



## dukect45 (Nov 24, 2014)

007 said:


> How do you like them blacks now?



Yesh All Black people are dumb animals who just like to loot and rape white people. Dude your not helping anyone here you just casing more strife


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 24, 2014)




----------



## thereisnospoon (Nov 24, 2014)

From radio transmissions it appears that law enforcement is reacting to the incidents. No one is being arrested.


----------



## 007 (Nov 24, 2014)

dukect45 said:


> jcavalier70 said:
> 
> 
> > 3.  Blacks in America - the scene in Ferguson, MO show you to be a bunch of rabid apes.  You are behaving likes animals.  You have entitled victim mentality. You are emotional vampires that suck out the energy of this country.  I see no hope for you if you think tonight's actions are justified.  Do you think we now sympathize with you?  I think you should be locked up and controlled.  Your herd should be thinned by any method necessary.
> ...


Why aren't you condemning the other blacks doing the vandalizing, looting, stealing and arson, instead of worried about what whitey is saying?

Says a lot about you too.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Nov 24, 2014)

Live stream from hand held cam:

BassemMasri on USTREAM .


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 24, 2014)

Scanner app says 200 or so protesters in Chicago heading to City Hall.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 24, 2014)

Why aren't Mr and Mrs Brown out there with a bullhorn telling them to STOP? Hiding?


----------



## ninja007 (Nov 24, 2014)

how sad; the reality is that blacks just fell back 50 years. Same with Barry being Prez. The black race is doomed to wallow in self pity, racism, identity politics, crime, abortion, murder, gangs, no fathers, no jobs, no future.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 24, 2014)

Sacramento

Police units are putting on the riot gear for the Florin Road protest. Getting reinforcements from CHP


----------



## 007 (Nov 24, 2014)

candycorn said:


> Fun watching the voyeristic "disgust" from the righties tonight.    I think we know why reality TV is here to stay if nothing else.  Rednecks like watching other rednecks out-redneck each other.
> Doesn't excuse the looters one bit.  A bunch of thugs are just looking for an excuse to steal things.


The disgust is real, shit for brains, and if you're not equally disgusted, then you're part of the problem.


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 24, 2014)

NYC Police Commissioner just splattered with fake blood at NYC Ferguson protest.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 24, 2014)

When is Law Enforcement going to step up in EVERY TOWN with a swat team and start taking these assholes down? Are they hiding?

Yeah. You (general you) do try to take my guns from me. Just try it.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Nov 24, 2014)

I have no sympathy for the so-called black man's plight.  If this is how they act, I don't want to be around them.


----------



## dukect45 (Nov 24, 2014)

007 said:


> dukect45 said:
> 
> 
> > jcavalier70 said:
> ...



I have been man I think people who loot and destroy property are assholes who need to be locked up regardless of race happy now


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 24, 2014)

Hello? Asslips? Where are you Asslips?
What do you have to say about your brothers Asslips?
  You're fucken trash right along with your Ferguson brethren..defend your brothers actions you piece of trash.


----------



## Interpol (Nov 24, 2014)

Only reason to announce this at 9 pm their time instead of 9 am is to incite a riot so Wilson defenders can prove a really cynical, prejudiced point. 

There is a very small group of people who use peaceful protests to be violent. Handing those specific people a 9 pm decision after telling them all summer to only protest during the day is idiotic. Almost as idiotic as the prosecutor's speech, which reveals he didn't even really care to make a case. He was just going through the motions. That can only fan the flames of suspicion that the fix is in against real justice.


----------



## BlackSand (Nov 24, 2014)

I cannot imagine what my parents would have done if they saw me on national television looting stores ... No matter how old I was. It would probably be better if I never showed up at their house again. Their disappointment over my behavior would have been unbearable.

I am not trashing the looters as much as wondering what the hell they are thinking and wondering how they can do that to their own family.

.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Nov 24, 2014)

rioters have gotten on to I270 and have stopped traffic in one direction. It appears the road may be closed in both directions.


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 24, 2014)




----------



## JWBooth (Nov 24, 2014)

Little Caesars?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 24, 2014)

Little Ceasers now on fire not far from the WalGreens.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Nov 24, 2014)

The rioting is spread throughout the city. Stores in scattered locations are being looted and burned.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 24, 2014)

Toy’s are Us looted


----------



## ninja007 (Nov 24, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Hello? Asslips? Where are you Asslips?
> What do you have to say about your brothers Asslips?
> You're fucken trash right along with your Ferguson brethren..defend your brothers actions you piece of trash.



I'll try to fill in just once. I think he would say. Its the white mans fault and that this looting and rioting is just one percent of what the whites should get in return for decades of slavery? lol


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 24, 2014)

Matthew said:


> Little Ceasers now on fire not far from the WalGreens.


For once their pizzas will be hot.


----------



## Zander (Nov 24, 2014)

I think Obama should buy  black Americans the one thing they seem to not own........a mirror. 

Disgusting behavior.......


----------



## ninja007 (Nov 24, 2014)

Matthew said:


> Toy’s are Us looted




lmao. XBOX, GRAND THEFT.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 24, 2014)

thereisnospoon said:


> The rioting is spread throughout the city. Stores in scattered locations are being looted and burned.



Lynch mob didn't gets its way as evidence proved them wrong. So they must destroy! If they want a war keep pushing, assholes.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Nov 24, 2014)

Ferguson Police Department to Toys R Us - Google Maps
This toys r us is being looted


----------



## dukect45 (Nov 24, 2014)

ninja007 said:


> how sad; the reality is that blacks just fell back 50 years. Same with Barry being Prez. The black race is doomed to wallow in self pity, racism, identity politics, crime, abortion, murder, gangs, no fathers, no jobs, no future.



I don't think so man I feel this is just one bad night so don't judge the whole black community by this night. While there are some problems in the community no doubt I feel in IMHO that black people in this nation can and will move forward.


----------



## Noomi (Nov 24, 2014)

I have seen the photos of the the so called 'injuries' this white bastard sustained - can someone tell me where these alleged injuries are? Because a bruise is not a fucking reason to murder someone.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 24, 2014)

I've never understood why this country doesn't do what Europe has done for decades, and that's use water cannon.
Spray these idiots with a six inch high pressure stream of water, and it will knock people right on their asses.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 24, 2014)

I am just disgusted at the lack of action by law enforcement. Why bring in the national guard if they can do nothing? Every city with protesters should be arrested and if violent, SHOT. But it won't be done. The USA is a joke. Our guys and gals are dying to protect these low life scums. For what? For this?

Bah. Sickening.


----------



## Zander (Nov 24, 2014)

No justice!!

Free Shit!!! 

Whippeee!!!


----------



## jon_berzerk (Nov 24, 2014)

storage facility on fire two buildings


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 24, 2014)

At least two businesses on fire  and many shots fired, just in Ferguson. I am not surprised a nation that has begun to disregard laws by its leaders now has the public doing the same.


----------



## ninja007 (Nov 24, 2014)

dukect45 said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> > how sad; the reality is that blacks just fell back 50 years. Same with Barry being Prez. The black race is doomed to wallow in self pity, racism, identity politics, crime, abortion, murder, gangs, no fathers, no jobs, no future.
> ...



Not gonna happen.. been the same for 50 years, since the libs started that welfare to destroy the black family.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 24, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I am just disgusted at the lack of action by law enforcement. Why bring in the national guard if they can do nothing? Every city with protesters should be arrested and if violent, SHOT. But it won't be done. The USA is a joke. Our guys and gals are dying to protect these low life scums. For what? For this?
> 
> Bah. Sickening.



If they do anything the media and the left will call them racist....


----------



## Zander (Nov 24, 2014)

Water cannons, rubber bullets, paddy wagons......

Where are they?


----------



## Marianne (Nov 24, 2014)

Gracie said:


> It's getting really REALLY hard to separate for me. Not all blacks are like these morons. But....its getting really REALLY hard for me to divide the two.


I know it's not all blacks but I'm really disappointed in the black community at how they are handling this.  If you want to do peaceful protest I'm all for it but this rioting crap has got to stop. It won't help your cause.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 24, 2014)

Noomi said:


> I have seen the photos of the the so called 'injuries' this white bastard sustained - can someone tell me where these alleged injuries are? Because a bruise is not a fucking reason to murder someone.


Ask the little asian guy how his body feels after being choked and slammed around..and then his business burned. Go ahead. Ask HIM.


----------



## ninja007 (Nov 24, 2014)

I think Obama went to bed. Michelle (or Micheal) might be planting black eyed peas in her garden at the WH.


----------



## AmericanFirst (Nov 24, 2014)

Noomi said:


> I have seen the photos of the the so called 'injuries' this white bastard sustained - can someone tell me where these alleged injuries are? Because a bruise is not a fucking reason to murder someone.


Go cry in the mirror nut job. Facts just proved you an idiot.


----------



## Zander (Nov 24, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> At least two businesses on fire  and many shots fired, just in Ferguson. I am not surprised a nation that has begun to disregard laws by its leaders now has the public doing the same.



The fish rots from the head....


----------



## ninja007 (Nov 24, 2014)

Where is Al and Jesse calling for calm?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 24, 2014)

Little Caesar’s is more than on fire . It is engulfed in flames


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 24, 2014)

Noomi said:


> I have seen the photos of the the so called 'injuries' this white bastard sustained - can someone tell me where these alleged injuries are? Because a bruise is not a fucking reason to murder someone.


 The time is passed for asking that question Noomi. Fergusson is burning tonight.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Nov 24, 2014)

Cops marching in.
BassemMasri on USTREAM .


----------



## AmericanFirst (Nov 24, 2014)

Obama voters going nuts.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 24, 2014)

Series of Molotov cocktail fore bombings going on now.


----------



## 007 (Nov 24, 2014)

dukect45 said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > How do you like them blacks now?
> ...


Fuck off, asshole. The people causing the problems are out on the streets tonight ripping America apart, and they're 99% BLACK.

So eat shit and die, and take that piss poor high and mighty act you think you have and shove it up your ass.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 24, 2014)

Marianne said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > It's getting really REALLY hard to separate for me. Not all blacks are like these morons. But....its getting really REALLY hard for me to divide the two.
> ...


Ya know..I got another wake up call earlier today when I was over at Twitter hanging out. Someone posted a pic of a cat in a car wheel area and asked others to retweet to check their cars this winter cuz homeless cats or cats locked out of homes get cold and lay in car engines for warmth. The responses to that post were sickening. All blacks cuz their avies were of their own picture. And every one of them said "rev that engine!" or "kill that white mans pet!" and other sickening comments. ALL of them that wrote that shit were BLACK.


----------



## Zander (Nov 24, 2014)

It's Christmas time in the hood!! Grab all ya can!!!


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 24, 2014)

A Fish and chicken grill burning in the same area now as well.


----------



## skye (Nov 24, 2014)

There are large crowds in New York now.....

They want to loot there.


----------



## dukect45 (Nov 24, 2014)

ninja007 said:


> dukect45 said:
> 
> 
> > ninja007 said:
> ...



Well as a black man I fell wallowing in self pity isn't going to solve this problem I'm going to try to be better in my life I can't stop fools from acting foolish but what I can do is lead from example that there is a better way


----------



## candycorn (Nov 24, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I am just disgusted at the lack of action by law enforcement. Why bring in the national guard if they can do nothing? Every city with protesters should be arrested and if violent, SHOT. But it won't be done. The USA is a joke. Our guys and gals are dying to protect these low life scums. For what? For this?
> 
> Bah. Sickening.



Critical infrastructure comes first.  You won't see a bank get looted (most likely).  When police and fire start moving, you'll see NG rolling in support.  

Apparently the plan is to "get it all out of the system" in one evening instead of dropping the hammer tonight, tomorrow, the next day, etc...


----------



## thereisnospoon (Nov 24, 2014)

Traffic on I-70 in St Louis stopped by rioters. POlice in close attendance to prevent any violence.. Innocent motorists are trapped.


----------



## ninja007 (Nov 24, 2014)

the majority of blacks were HAPPY Wilson was innocent; let us be honest. That way they can fulfill their wild animal fantasies.


----------



## skye (Nov 24, 2014)

These people are just there for the looting.

That's the truth.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 24, 2014)

I'm getting a headache and I am totally pissed off and disgusted. Off to watch movies.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 24, 2014)

It was released. He had TCH in is blood.


----------



## Marianne (Nov 24, 2014)

dukect45 said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> > how sad; the reality is that blacks just fell back 50 years. Same with Barry being Prez. The black race is doomed to wallow in self pity, racism, identity politics, crime, abortion, murder, gangs, no fathers, no jobs, no future.
> ...


This is such a far cry from what MLK dreamed of. The black community has to do better. Right now they should be hanging their heads in shame.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Nov 24, 2014)

Protests in Duffy Square in NYC....46th and 47th at 7th Avenue.....Protesters throwing fake blood


----------



## Mad Scientist (Nov 24, 2014)

Whenever I see the Military in Riot Gear I always think of that old recruiting commercial:

"Pick up Service. Pick up Challenge. Set yerself apart!"


----------



## ninja007 (Nov 24, 2014)

And guess who gets to pay for all the rioting, police, fire, ambulance and clean up!? Yes, tax payers (mostly whites). Win Win for the scum.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Nov 24, 2014)

Ferguson is getting out of control. Fires in all areas of the city.


----------



## dukect45 (Nov 24, 2014)

007 said:


> dukect45 said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



I'm not acting High and mighty I'm calling it as I see it you see black people acting foolish and you think all black people are like that and what I'm saying is that blacks need to be better in this thread so shove your racist shit up your ass good sir


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 24, 2014)

Looting O’reillys now


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 24, 2014)

Matthew said:


> It was released. He had TCH in is blood.


I thought pot was supposed to mellow you out ?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Nov 24, 2014)

media blocked in storage fire 

Ferguson meat and liquor hit again tonight


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 24, 2014)

Beauty Town is on Fire...


----------



## Pop23 (Nov 24, 2014)

Marianne said:


> dukect45 said:
> 
> 
> > ninja007 said:
> ...



New Ferguson City Moto

Ferguson MO, where civil rights were set back 50 years


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 24, 2014)

Looks like NYC could go at any minute.....thousands in the street, POlice Comm attacked with fake blood.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 24, 2014)

Van Jones is being an utter ass right now.


----------



## ninja007 (Nov 24, 2014)

hey Asslips, Jake and Guno- pick me up some free stuff- I'll pay the shipping.


----------



## Noomi (Nov 24, 2014)

AmericanFirst said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > I have seen the photos of the the so called 'injuries' this white bastard sustained - can someone tell me where these alleged injuries are? Because a bruise is not a fucking reason to murder someone.
> ...



What facts? What injuries? There ARE no injuries. That is the fact here.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Nov 24, 2014)

"Yo we makin' History right here!"

- Idiot Protester


----------



## Noomi (Nov 24, 2014)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > I have seen the photos of the the so called 'injuries' this white bastard sustained - can someone tell me where these alleged injuries are? Because a bruise is not a fucking reason to murder someone.
> ...



Good.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 24, 2014)

Noomi said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...


What an ass Noomi !


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 24, 2014)

Beauty Store broken into.8 Shots fired per Fox.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Nov 24, 2014)

There is a Missouri State trooper that cannot be reached on his radio....If there has been a LEO injured in this, I don't want to consider the consequnces


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 24, 2014)

candycorn said:


> Fun watching the voyeristic "disgust" from the righties tonight.    I think we know why reality TV is here to stay if nothing else.  Rednecks like watching other rednecks out-redneck each other.
> Doesn't excuse the looters one bit.  A bunch of thugs are just looking for an excuse to steal things.



 Fuck you you trashy whore!!


----------



## jon_berzerk (Nov 24, 2014)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Van Jones is being an utter ass right now.




right now 

--LOL

he is usually an asshole 

watched him get gassed live tonight 

along with don lemon and chris cuomo 


--LOL


----------



## Marianne (Nov 24, 2014)

skye said:


> There are large crowds in New York now.....
> 
> They want to loot there.


Wonder how the NYPD will handle it. They are not exactly known for being tolerant and understanding.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 24, 2014)

Noomi said:


> I have seen the photos of the the so called 'injuries' this white bastard sustained - can someone tell me where these alleged injuries are? Because a bruise is not a fucking reason to murder someone.



It was,self defense against an attacking criminal....since in the past you have shown you don't understand anything about violent combat you don't understand why the criminal was shot....so please...do more research before you post....


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 24, 2014)

Noomi said:


> I have seen the photos of the the so called 'injuries' this white bastard sustained - can someone tell me where these alleged injuries are? Because a bruise is not a fucking reason to murder someone.



Excuse me, but FUCK YOU STUPID BITCH.... We have the natives acting like natives...THIs was going to happen NO MATTER what the decision was... they got to get their FREE SHIT and make whitey pay!


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 24, 2014)

Noomi said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



So you don't believe in a jury that looks at evidence? What would it take for people to agree that wilison is innocent.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Nov 24, 2014)

State troopers now being shot at


----------



## thereisnospoon (Nov 24, 2014)

Noomi is a stupid c*nt


----------



## Zander (Nov 24, 2014)

Noomi said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



Nothing "good" about it. You're an immature fool.......


----------



## jon_berzerk (Nov 24, 2014)

unit 220 receiving heavy gunfire


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 24, 2014)

Shep on FNC saying crowd gathering at White House


----------



## AmericanFirst (Nov 24, 2014)

Noomi said:


> AmericanFirst said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...


You wouldn't know a fact if it bit you on your fat arse. The facts from the grand jury report, what else.


----------



## Marianne (Nov 24, 2014)

ninja007 said:


> And guess who gets to pay for all the rioting, police, fire, ambulance and clean up!? Yes, tax payers (mostly whites). Win Win for the scum.


That's part of the problem. No money should be sent. They want to live in a shit hole let them live in the wreckage they caused.


----------



## Pop23 (Nov 24, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > I have seen the photos of the the so called 'injuries' this white bastard sustained - can someone tell me where these alleged injuries are? Because a bruise is not a fucking reason to murder someone.
> ...




Kind of their own Black Friday


----------



## thereisnospoon (Nov 24, 2014)

Fire fighters pulling off fire at walgreens due to shooting


----------



## jon_berzerk (Nov 24, 2014)

thereisnospoon said:


> State troopers now being shot at




yes one is missing


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 24, 2014)

Matthew said:


> Shep on FNC saying crowd gathering at White House



hmmm...will they rush the White House....?


----------



## Mad Scientist (Nov 24, 2014)

Dude running for his life!
BassemMasri on USTREAM .


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 24, 2014)

Steve Harrigan shouting “Shots Fired! Back, now!!”


----------



## Marianne (Nov 24, 2014)

Matthew said:


> Shep on FNC saying crowd gathering at White House


Well now, there's something positive.


----------



## Spare_change (Nov 24, 2014)

What an inane poll .... we haven't seen the evidence, we haven't heard the testimony, and we're supposed to offer some supposedly intelligent assessment of the grand jury decision???

Sounds like mental masturbation to me. Feels good when you do it, but in the end, nothing comes of it.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Nov 24, 2014)

Police now returning fire


----------



## ninja007 (Nov 24, 2014)

dukect45 said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> > dukect45 said:
> ...



you are a good guy. Most white people do NOT HATE blacks. They hate what they do.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 24, 2014)

Crowd flanking Police reports from Ferguson. Heavy gunfire. Command Post being cleared or retreating.


----------



## Discombobulated (Nov 24, 2014)

I wonder if the President's new conference could have been more boring or ambiguous?


----------



## thereisnospoon (Nov 24, 2014)

reports of anarchists doing the shooting


----------



## Rocko (Nov 24, 2014)

Noomi said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



You don't even live in America. Mind your own fucking buisness.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 24, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> I wonder if the President's new conference could have been more boring or ambiguous?



Should of called for calm and to respect the law.


----------



## skye (Nov 24, 2014)

Marianne said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Shep on FNC saying crowd gathering at White House
> ...


----------



## 007 (Nov 24, 2014)

dukect45 said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > dukect45 said:
> ...


I see you more worried about what's being said here about the animals tearing up America than the animals tearing up America. That makes you a gigantic BIGOT. Now go soak your fucking racist bull shit head in a barrel of dog shit, asshole. I'm sick of you and your kind, and your act ain't fooling anyone.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Nov 24, 2014)

MO State Trooper still cannot be located. Car/Trooper number 987


----------



## dukect45 (Nov 24, 2014)

Marianne said:


> dukect45 said:
> 
> 
> > ninja007 said:
> ...



I'm right there with you but the best thing we can do not just as black people or white or whatever is that we need to be better people in our own lives. Look there will always be idiots and fools out there messing things up but we can't let that speak for all of us all we can do is to be better in our own live and live by example so that what happen in Ferguson, MO and the after doesn't happen again


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 24, 2014)

4 buildings on fire and shots fired!
Police doing NOTHING!

Steve Harrigan says “helicopters overhead, looking for source of gunfire”


----------



## Katzndogz (Nov 24, 2014)

Matthew said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



A total disregard for the jury system.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Nov 24, 2014)

Fox Channel 2 in St Louis has armed security rescuing reporters from area.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 24, 2014)

Spare_change said:


> What an inane poll .... we haven't seen the evidence, we haven't heard the testimony, and we're supposed to offer some supposedly intelligent assessment of the grand jury decision???
> 
> Sounds like mental masturbation to me. Feels good when you do it, but in the end, nothing comes of it.


I want to be clear, I started this thread but I DID NOT create that poll !!
One of the mods obviously added that !


----------



## ninja007 (Nov 24, 2014)

anyone know the racial makeup of that jury?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 24, 2014)

Per County Dispatch, a report of heavy gunfire...

Pistol fire-shots at police,fox taking cover.Reporter upset.Shooting at cops and fireman.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 24, 2014)

Oakland now.


----------



## Zander (Nov 24, 2014)

ninja007 said:


> anyone know the racial makeup of that jury?



9 whites
3 blacks


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 24, 2014)

ninja007 said:


> anyone know the racial makeup of that jury?



Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but I thought I heard that 3 of the 12 were African/American.,


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 24, 2014)

Noomi said:


> I have seen the photos of the the so called 'injuries' this white bastard sustained - can someone tell me where these alleged injuries are? Because a bruise is not a fucking reason to murder someone.



 A little advice noomie...SHUT THE FUCK UP AND STAY OUT OF OUR BUSINESS!!! We dont need your loser attitude during the current crises we are experiencing with the lower segments of our society.
   Deal with your own problems you lazy skank!!!


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 24, 2014)

Fire Dept retreating from fire on W.Florissant due to shots fired

Steve Harrigan said there’s return fire now.


----------



## Marianne (Nov 24, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > I have seen the photos of the the so called 'injuries' this white bastard sustained - can someone tell me where these alleged injuries are? Because a bruise is not a fucking reason to murder someone.
> ...



Noomi he's right, it was common knowledge that these riots were going to happen. Made this post at 7:15 post 240 BEFORE THE DECISION.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 24, 2014)

More shots firing at the area where Steve Harrigan is at. They are shooting at Policemen. Sounds like it on Florence avenue. Police did return fire after they could make out where the shots were coming from.


----------



## dukect45 (Nov 24, 2014)

007 said:


> dukect45 said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



NO I'm not sir I do care whats happening out there and its making me heartsick because I can't do a goddamn thing to stop the looting or the crimes that are being committed tonight all I'm saying is that while there are some stupid black people doing things tonight their are lot more not rioting or looting and you here are just sitting on your backside condemning a whole race by actions by one community in one city that to me is wrong


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 24, 2014)

MO State Cop scanner makes it sound like they may have lost one of theirs.
Multiple calls for response from him/her but so far nothing . . .


----------



## Jackson (Nov 24, 2014)

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > So, will protesters abide by the Brown family wishes, and remain peaceful ?
> ...


You are one very sick puppy.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Nov 24, 2014)

ninja007 said:


> anyone know the racial makeup of that jury?



Mostly white, some black.  GJ was selected before Ferguson even happened.  McCulloch stated this in his 20 min. speech.


----------



## 007 (Nov 24, 2014)

If I didn't know better, I'd say the race war is on.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Nov 24, 2014)

Some of you are posting awful things and should be ashamed of yourselves.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 24, 2014)

Shep is saying the protests have spread across the country. Now he showed footage from Oakland and said it is in Philadelphia too.


----------



## DriftingSand (Nov 24, 2014)

Justice has been served.  Darren  Wilson -- INNOCENT!  Love it!!


----------



## Mad Scientist (Nov 24, 2014)

While watching this I heard shots fired, then this guy ran and then was apparently jacked by someone for his iPhone that he was using. All I heard was "Niggah! Niggah wid an iPhone 6! iPhone 6!" Then it went dead.

He Tweeted a few minutes later that it had been stolen! 

BassemMasri on USTREAM .


----------



## Marianne (Nov 24, 2014)

dukect45 said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> > dukect45 said:
> ...


Don't take anything said here personally, I just think people are blowing off steam because this is frustrating. Whites are Damned if they do and damned if they don't. When it comes to the black community we can't win and some are asking why we keep trying.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Nov 24, 2014)

Matthew said:


> Shep is saying the protests have spread across the country. Now he showed footage from Oakland and said it is in Philadelphia too.



Of course there's shit going on in Philly, why am I not surprised.  They don't even need an excuse!


----------



## Wake (Nov 24, 2014)

Looks like Michael Brown was a massive idiot.

Secret witness #10 backs up Wilson's testimony, in that Brown charged not once but twice at the officer.

Remember the shameless bastards who said Brown was being shot while running away with his hands up?


----------



## Zoom-boing (Nov 24, 2014)

Wake said:


> Looks like Michael Brown was a masiive idiot.
> 
> Secret witness #10 backs up WIlson's testimony, in that Brown charged not once but twice at the officer.
> 
> Remember the shameless bastards who said Brown was being shot while running away with his hands up?



Yup.  Lots of bs 'eye witnesses' that got their stories shot down with physical evidence. 

Brown went after Wilson, Wilson did his job.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 24, 2014)

Los Angeles, New York City, and Steve Harrigan says another 40 gun shots within the past few or 15 minutes.


----------



## Noomi (Nov 24, 2014)

Wilson says that Mike Brown punched him in the right cheek with his right fist. So he was sitting on the left side of his car, with his left cheek facing the window that Brown stuck his fist into, right?
But he also says he was turned away, with his arms up protecting his face at the time - so can the fuck is it possible to punch someone in the right side of the face with your right fist when the person has their arms up for protection, and is turned away?

Explain that to me, racists.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Nov 24, 2014)

This is why I changed my Hospital Appointment from Baltimore to Hershey Medical Center. I hate Baltimore anyway.


----------



## Wake (Nov 24, 2014)

See, some people still don't get it.


----------



## 007 (Nov 24, 2014)

dukect45 said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > dukect45 said:
> ...


I'm not condemning your entire race, Duke, but by God, YOU PEOPLE HAVE SOME SERIOUS PROBLEMS, and what's happening tonight isn't going to help you one damn bit. I can guarantee you, that come tomorrow morning, once the nation sees and hears the news of what happened tonight, and if more happens tomorrow, and the next day, and so on, we might as well give up ever trying to live together. We might as well separate or fight it out, because it sure the hell looks like the beginning of a race war to me.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 24, 2014)

so at this hour, we have reports of protests flaring into full riots in the following cities:
Ferguson, MO;
LA;
Chicago;
NYC;
DC;
Oakland, CA
Sacramento;


----------



## Rocko (Nov 24, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Wilson says that Mike Brown punched him in the right cheek with his right fist. So he was sitting on the left side of his car, with his left cheek facing the window that Brown stuck his fist into, right?
> But he also says he was turned away, with his arms up protecting his face at the time - so can the fuck is it possible to punch someone in the right side of the face with your right fist when the person has their arms up for protection, and is turned away?
> 
> Explain that to me, racists.



Fuck you, bitch!


----------



## Judicial review (Nov 24, 2014)

Did they do drug test of wilson? Nope.


----------



## JWBooth (Nov 24, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Wilson says that Mike Brown punched him in the right cheek with his right fist. So he was sitting on the left side of his car, with his left cheek facing the window that Brown stuck his fist into, right?
> But he also says he was turned away, with his arms up protecting his face at the time - so can the fuck is it possible to punch someone in the right side of the face with your right fist when the person has their arms up for protection, and is turned away?
> 
> Explain that to me, racists.


Grand jury was able to figure it out even if you cannot.
No charges filed.
Now piss off.


----------



## Judicial review (Nov 24, 2014)

Matthew said:


> so at this hour, we have reports of protests flaring into full riots in the following cities:
> Ferguson, MO;
> LA;
> Chicago;
> ...


Rit's only in Ferguson.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 24, 2014)

FERGUSON ALERT – *HEAVY GUNFIRE REPORTED* – Canfield & W Florissant. Violent agitators, shots fired, looting, bricks & rocks being thrown at police in multiple locations. Multiple police cars reported fully involved on fire. Numerous buildings on fire, (11 minutes ago)

This is from

Missouri State Highway Patrol - Troop C


----------



## Judicial review (Nov 24, 2014)

Reported riots in Mexico city.


----------



## JWBooth (Nov 24, 2014)

natrualgas said:


> Reported riots in Mexico city.


There was a soccer match tonight?


----------



## Zoom-boing (Nov 24, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Wilson says that Mike Brown punched him in the right cheek with his right fist. So he was sitting on the left side of his car, with his left cheek facing the window that Brown stuck his fist into, right?
> But he also says he was turned away, with his arms up protecting his face at the time - so can the fuck is it possible to punch someone in the right side of the face with your right fist when the person has their arms up for protection, and is turned away?
> 
> Explain that to me, racists.



When he is half into the car pounding away on the cop, you betcha his fist contacted Wilsons right cheek,

The physical evidence proved that Wilson was telling the truth.  Stop whining.


----------



## Pop23 (Nov 24, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Wilson says that Mike Brown punched him in the right cheek with his right fist. So he was sitting on the left side of his car, with his left cheek facing the window that Brown stuck his fist into, right?
> But he also says he was turned away, with his arms up protecting his face at the time - so can the fuck is it possible to punch someone in the right side of the face with your right fist when the person has their arms up for protection, and is turned away?
> 
> Explain that to me, racists.



Watch your TV idiot.


----------



## BlackSand (Nov 24, 2014)

natrualgas said:


> Reported riots in Mexico city.


Is that what they call San Antonio now?

.


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 24, 2014)

O'Reilly Auto Part full involved fire and looting, shots fired all protestors are armed

LIVE USTREAM Police Scanner...

Ustream The leading HD streaming video platform


----------



## Judicial review (Nov 24, 2014)

I'm making 15 potstickers for the long entertaining riots in cities. Love it.


----------



## Pop23 (Nov 24, 2014)

Seattle now


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 24, 2014)

Autopsy & toxicology

Pdf PDF Autopsy report for Michael Brown News


----------



## Judicial review (Nov 24, 2014)

Stupid cops. Wilson must feel like a dumbass.


----------



## Boatswain2PA (Nov 24, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Wilson says that Mike Brown punched him in the right cheek with his right fist. So he was sitting on the left side of his car, with his left cheek facing the window that Brown stuck his fist into, right?
> But he also says he was turned away, with his arms up protecting his face at the time - so can the fuck is it possible to punch someone in the right side of the face with your right fist when the person has their arms up for protection, and is turned away?
> 
> Explain that to me, racists.



Ummm....if someone is turned away from you, and you swing with your right fist, you can hit their right cheek.

But if you are so entrenched in your ideology to call everyone who disagrees with you a racist, I'm sure you were not actually looking for answers to your question.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 24, 2014)

Interstate 44 in St. Louis has been shut down by rioters.


----------



## Wake (Nov 24, 2014)

Heavy automatic gunfire reported in Florissant.

Watching live now.

Ferguson Cop Not Indicted in Shooting of Michael Brown - NBC News


----------



## dukect45 (Nov 24, 2014)

007 said:


> dukect45 said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



I doubt that's going to happen 007, it could and you could be right and we could have a full on race war but I don't think it will happen I believe what's happening tonight is a lot of rage in Ferguson is getting let out tonight and once again I don't condone it man. And, when' it over I get the feeling it will be over by thanksgiving we as a nation will move on I hope a little more wiser but hey I'm just a dreamer and I could be 100% wrong but I hope for your sake and mind that I'm right


----------



## Mad Scientist (Nov 24, 2014)

Robbing the (Oakland?) Metro Live!
Amanda Sakuma s post on Vine

EDIT: I'm sorry, that's a Vine. (recorded)


----------



## Wake (Nov 24, 2014)

Lock and load.

Protect you, your loved ones, and your property with deadly force.


----------



## asaratis (Nov 24, 2014)

Matthew said:


> so at this hour, we have reports of protests flaring into full riots in the following cities:
> Ferguson, MO;
> LA;
> Chicago;
> ...


Agh, yes!  The LIBERAL cities chimed in!  I can hear it now..."Hey guys!  Let's go get some free shit!  We deserve it!"


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 24, 2014)

Armed people burning a barbeque place.

I’m watching a live feed from FOX2now.com. A St Louis station.


----------



## asaratis (Nov 24, 2014)

natrualgas said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > so at this hour, we have reports of protests flaring into full riots in the following cities:
> ...


We've only just begun.


----------



## Judicial review (Nov 24, 2014)

BlackSand said:


> natrualgas said:
> 
> 
> > Reported riots in Mexico city.
> ...


Haha. Canada now protesting . Never saw that one coming.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 24, 2014)

cops are pulling back again..

Per County Dispatch, a black male is shooting at passing cars...


----------



## Katzndogz (Nov 24, 2014)

Matthew said:


> Los Angeles, New York City, and Steve Harrigan says another 40 gun shots within the past few or 15 minutes.


I am in Los Angeles.  No riot.  Maybe 100 people are wandering in the street st Wilshire and La Brea.

What's really weird is that I hear sirens 24/7.  It's very quiet.  Not one siren all night.  Where is everyone?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 24, 2014)

Noomi said:


> AmericanFirst said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



 I'm serious noomie. You need to shut the fuck up.


----------



## Judicial review (Nov 24, 2014)

asaratis said:


> natrualgas said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...


I know. IM prepping.


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 24, 2014)

City Hall now been broken into, rioters have fire bombs!


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Nov 24, 2014)

Looks like this woman got to close to Bill Cosby!


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 24, 2014)

Positive for cannabinoids. So he had marijuana in his system at the time.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 24, 2014)

From the tactical side:

National Guard is finally rolling! an 8-vehicle convoy rolled out to meet the rioters head on and support the cops.

50-75 armed rioters in running gunfight with PD, troops headed in...


----------



## jon_berzerk (Nov 24, 2014)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Looks like this woman got to close to Bill Cosby!




there is that lovely 

*"seasons greetings"* banner in the back ground once again 

--LOL


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 24, 2014)

Ferguson City Hall under attack per MO State Cop scanner


----------



## Marianne (Nov 24, 2014)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Looks like this woman got to close to Bill Cosby!


Thanks now I'm going to hell for laughing at that.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Nov 24, 2014)

Liquor stores looted, pawn shops looted and ransacked. Buildings on fire. Police cars overturned. Shots ringing out all over town. Popeye’s and KFC designated safehavens.


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 24, 2014)

Police retreating from Toys-R-Us, over 30 cars of protestors pulled into lot, shots fired at police.....Over 100 looters in Walgreens, Calling this BLACK Monday, shoppers!


----------



## 007 (Nov 24, 2014)

dukect45 said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > dukect45 said:
> ...


I think you're wishing a little off in the clouds there, Duke. This is going to leave a deep, DEEP wound on America, and it's not going to be forgotten any time soon. Not only that, I doubt it's going to be over in just tonight. Do I want to see this? No. Do you want to see this? No. But I'm afraid it's bigger than just you and I now.


----------



## JWBooth (Nov 24, 2014)

Mad Scientist said:


> Liquor stores looted, pawn shops looted and ransacked. Buildings on fire. Police cars overturned. Shots ringing out all over town. Popeye’s and KFC designated safehavens.


Bwahahahahahahaha you aint right.


----------



## 007 (Nov 24, 2014)

Wake said:


> Lock and load.
> 
> Protect you, your loved ones, and your property with deadly force.


Already got that covered.


----------



## Alex. (Nov 24, 2014)




----------



## 007 (Nov 24, 2014)

Matthew said:


> Interstate 44 in St. Louis has been shut down by rioters.


Interstate shut down, no trucks into the city. No trucks into the city, no food in the stores. No food in the stores, no one eats. People get hungry, it'll make what's going on tonight look like a picnic.

Anarchy. Lock'n load.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Nov 24, 2014)

Walkthrough Vine of Walgreens.

Watch Michael Calhoun s Vine This Walgreens has been looted and is still smoldering from fire. ferguson


----------



## dukect45 (Nov 24, 2014)

007 said:


> dukect45 said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



Well I'm betting on this add culture we have and this will be forgotten in a week's time and I think we can agree we do have an ADD culture 007 right


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 24, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Wilson says that Mike Brown punched him in the right cheek with his right fist. So he was sitting on the left side of his car, with his left cheek facing the window that Brown stuck his fist into, right?
> But he also says he was turned away, with his arms up protecting his face at the time - so can the fuck is it possible to punch someone in the right side of the face with your right fist when the person has their arms up for protection, and is turned away?
> 
> Explain that to me, racists.



 How many times do you need to be told..STFU!!!!!
We dont care what you have to say about America you stupid ****!!!


----------



## Wake (Nov 24, 2014)

Just now being released is that Dorian Johnson was a fucking liar who contradicted himself!

Multiple photos released of injuries to Wilson's head/body!

What say you, Noomi et al?


----------



## Judicial review (Nov 24, 2014)

Mad Scientist said:


> Liquor stores looted, pawn shops looted and ransacked. Buildings on fire. Police cars overturned. Shots ringing out all over town. Popeye’s and KFC designated safehavens.


For white people?


----------



## Marianne (Nov 24, 2014)

Mad Scientist said:


> Liquor stores looted, pawn shops looted and ransacked. Buildings on fire. Police cars overturned. Shots ringing out all over town. Popeye’s and KFC designated safehavens.


----------



## Friends (Nov 24, 2014)

I have had it with those people. I really have.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Nov 24, 2014)

Watch Michael Calhoun s Vine Protesters including TefPoe getting arrested


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 24, 2014)

_"Toys R Us is being looted. There is only one PD unit nearby. A hundred cars is entering the parking lot. Need backup."_


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 24, 2014)

Reporting out of Cali: the Sacramento protest has flamed up - the Walmart out there is now under siege, civilians trapped inside with the Gibsmedats outside.


----------



## Wake (Nov 24, 2014)

Noomi said:


> AmericanFirst said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



Seriously, Noomi? You're acting out, being crazy.

Watch the live news. Embrace reality, please.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Nov 24, 2014)

"Gibsmedats" LOL!


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 24, 2014)

O'Reilly's Auto Parts is burning to the ground as we speak on this live stream. Literally.
KSDK Live Video


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Nov 24, 2014)

Ferguson has turned in Fergadishu!


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 24, 2014)

From Twitter:

KMOV @KMOV · 19m 19 minutes ago

RT @stlcountypd: Officers reporting heavy automatic gunfire in area of W. Florissant and Canfield.#Ferguson


----------



## Pop23 (Nov 24, 2014)

Wake said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > AmericanFirst said:
> ...



What's truly sad is that Hillary Clinton called this when she said it takes a Village to raise a child. 

Tonight we are witnessing the Village that raised Michael Brown. 

That is reality Wake.


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 24, 2014)

Beauty Supply shop now on fire. Country Club Gulf Course now being looted...Obuma suspected!


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Nov 24, 2014)

Photos Show Officer Darren Wilson After Michael Brown Shooting - NBC News



Photo evidence being released of Wilson after shooting. He has some swelling on right cheek.

Evidence Photos of Darren Wilson After Shooting


----------



## BlackSand (Nov 24, 2014)

*Questions for people who do not approve of the Grand Jury decision:*

Do you disagree with the way the Grand Jury decided ... Or do you disapprove the idea the Grand Jury has the right to decide?

Do you think the Grand Jury had better access to evidence than you do ... And dedicated more time towards focusing on the evidence than you have?

.


----------



## 007 (Nov 24, 2014)

Well the KKK sure pussied out, and after all their BIG TALK... pfft... should have seen that coming.


----------



## Wake (Nov 24, 2014)

This is rich.

All these facts being unleashed right now are burning through all the shit these agitators and ignorant asses perpetuated.

Noomi, you need to listen to the buttload of information being released at this very moment.


----------



## Judicial review (Nov 24, 2014)

The French are here.


----------



## Kevin_Kennedy (Nov 24, 2014)

Don't know whether this was the right decision or not. Regardless, it's not surprising to see the government rule that a government agent is not responsible for the death of a civilian. It's also impossible to support the protestors who are now destroying property and resorting to violence.


----------



## Wake (Nov 24, 2014)

007 said:


> Well the KKK sure pussied out, and after all their BIG TALK... pfft... should have seen that coming.



True. F*** the KKK. They and the Black Panthers have no business here.


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 24, 2014)




----------



## Desperado (Nov 24, 2014)

Matthew said:


> 4 buildings on fire and shots fired!
> Police doing NOTHING!
> 
> Steve Harrigan says “helicopters overhead, looking for source of gunfire”



  I know if I as an owner of any of those businesses being looted or set on fire, and the police are just standing in the middle of the street just letting it happen, I would sue them first thing in the morning for Dereliction of Duty!  I thought it was the police motto to serve and protect and tonight they are doing neither.


----------



## Desperado (Nov 24, 2014)

ninja007 said:


> anyone know the racial makeup of that jury?


  9 whites 3 blacks if I remember correctly


----------



## Mad Scientist (Nov 24, 2014)

A lot of jobs being burned to the ground.


----------



## BlackSand (Nov 24, 2014)

Kevin_Kennedy said:


> Don't know whether this was the right decision or not. Regardless, it's not surprising to see the government rule that a government agent is not responsible for the death of a civilian. It's also impossible to support the protestors who are now destroying property and resorting to violence.



Grand Juries are not government ... They are citizens (at least they are here).

.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 24, 2014)

Desperado said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > 4 buildings on fire and shots fired!
> ...



Serving = being called racist. Can't have that.


----------



## Wake (Nov 24, 2014)

Desperado said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > 4 buildings on fire and shots fired!
> ...



THIS IS WHY YOU BUY GUNS!

I knew it. I knew they'd do that.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 24, 2014)

Now hearing person(s) shot at Toys r us but EMT s won’t go in because active scene.


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 24, 2014)

2 Stolen vehicles used to break into tire store, 50+ looters now getting those 26" they always wanted!


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 24, 2014)

Wake said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...


Guns dont put out fires. Guess the KKK were just pussies like I knew they were.


----------



## Kevin_Kennedy (Nov 24, 2014)

BlackSand said:


> Kevin_Kennedy said:
> 
> 
> > Don't know whether this was the right decision or not. Regardless, it's not surprising to see the government rule that a government agent is not responsible for the death of a civilian. It's also impossible to support the protestors who are now destroying property and resorting to violence.
> ...


Brought together by the government.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 24, 2014)

Heard Wilson claim he was punched 10 times but there was very mild, almost non-existent, marks on him. Then he claimed it was 2 hits and he thought he was going to be knocked out. How did the jury let him go on such conflicting information?


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Nov 24, 2014)

Another pic released of Wison's injuries.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> > Desperado said:
> ...



LOL, you blame the kkk for what your people are doing? You don't even have enough logic to look at the evidence.


----------



## Desperado (Nov 24, 2014)

Wake said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



Exactly......
They should have been there as soon as the bat first broke the  window of the McDonald s


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 24, 2014)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Another pic released of Wison's injuries.


Where is exactly the injury?  I see a mild case of ringworm maybe?


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 24, 2014)

Auto Zone now set on fire, shooter in the bed of a pickup truck shooting at passing cars.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 24, 2014)

Matthew said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Wake said:
> ...


Who said I blame the KKK?  I just said their threat of lethal force means they were just pussies.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 24, 2014)

BOLO for black truck .. male laying in bed firing shots .. Ferguson area


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Nov 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Heard Wilson claim he was punched 10 times but there was very mild, almost non-existent, marks on him. Then he claimed it was 2 hits and he thought he was going to be knocked out. How did the jury let him go on such conflicting information?


You never reach into a police car and grab the back of the cops neck or go for his gun.


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 24, 2014)

This would all end rather quickly if police just started to kill anyone with a hoodie!


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 24, 2014)

Desperado said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> > Desperado said:
> ...


No reason the cops shouldnt have put some buck shot into the ass of any looters.


----------



## Marianne (Nov 24, 2014)

CNN still calling this a protest? This hasn't been a protest for a few hours now.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> > Desperado said:
> ...



  Fuck off n!gger...


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 24, 2014)

Scanner: "Subjects are lying down in beds of trucks and firing various rounds."


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 24, 2014)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Heard Wilson claim he was punched 10 times but there was very mild, almost non-existent, marks on him. Then he claimed it was 2 hits and he thought he was going to be knocked out. How did the jury let him go on such conflicting information?
> ...


What does that have to do with my post? He lied or at the very least was inconsistent. How did he get off telling 2 different stories? Maybe the media got it wrong.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 24, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Wake said:
> ...


I like women you inbred cave monkey. No thanks.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 24, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> This would all end rather quickly if police just started to kill anyone with a hoodie!


There were a lot of white women with hoodies in the crowd.


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 24, 2014)




----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > This would all end rather quickly if police just started to kill anyone with a hoodie!
> ...



 Oh well. Kill em I dont give a shit.


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > This would all end rather quickly if police just started to kill anyone with a hoodie!
> ...



They were black, but scared WHITE!


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 24, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


No they were white but will probably start going with Black....men


----------



## asaratis (Nov 24, 2014)

BlackSand said:


> *Questions for people who do not approve of the Grand Jury decision:*
> 
> Do you disagree with the way the Grand Jury decided ... Or do you disapprove the idea the Grand Jury has the right to decide?
> 
> ...


That is THE major problem with these racist, knee-jerk, ill-informed, emotional, peer-pressured, pea-brain idiots.  They follow the local crowd of like-minded idiots rather than logic.


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Then they deserve the same as the THUGERY...BANG!!!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > This would all end rather quickly if police just started to kill anyone with a hoodie!
> ...



 Collateral damage. It's worth throwing out the trash even if there are a few worth while nuggets in the can.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 24, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


Must hurt seeing your women running toward the chocolate!! No wonder you cave apes want them dead.


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Not my white women, they wouldn't hang out with black trash!


----------



## 007 (Nov 24, 2014)

For CHRIST SAKE, CALL IN THE FUCKING NATIONAL GUARD AND WRAP THIS SHIT UP!!!

WTF is the fucking HOLD UP???!!!!! They're not satisfied with the amount of shit STOLEN, VANDALIZED AND BURNT DOWN YET?

Holy SHIT!


----------



## Mad Scientist (Nov 24, 2014)

These better knock off for now and go home and get some rest else they're gonna' have a rough day at work tomorrow.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



    So what do you have to say about the great American chimp out?
Is it all you expected? Did your dreams come true?
   I sure wish your kind would show up in my neighborhood.


----------



## 007 (Nov 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


We don't don't give a fuck if those 350 pound whales turn to you blacks for dick, since you're the only ones that will touch them. You can have 'em.


----------



## Wake (Nov 24, 2014)

Secret witness #15, like #10, testified that Brown was charging Wilson!


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 24, 2014)

007 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


I can tell by you impassioned response thats a lie. You care very much.


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 24, 2014)

Maybe we can TOAST a few of Asslaps's knuckledraggers while they burn police cars!


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 24, 2014)

Trying to locate a cruiser that was in Toys-R-Us that is unaccounted for.


----------



## Wake (Nov 24, 2014)

Gunshot victim reported in Florissant McDonald's!


----------



## Marianne (Nov 24, 2014)

If you own a business in Ferguson and you've been thinking of burning it down to get the insurance money, tonights your night. 

Good night all and stay safe if you live near the riots.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 24, 2014)

007 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...




 That aint no shit!!! I've never seen anyone so proud to chase trash.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 24, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


I didnt see any white people chimping out.  I saw some Black scum looting.  It was pretty much what I expected. You wouldnt want my kind in your neighborhood. Black people dont do well in trailer parks.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Nov 24, 2014)

Ferguson MissJupiter1957 on USTREAM Protest stream from Ferguson STL. Local News


----------



## Friends (Nov 24, 2014)

Ferguson erupts after officer not charged in teen's shooting

A Missouri grand jury's decision not to indict a white police officer on any charges in the fatal August shooting of an unarmed black teenager unleashed a wave of violent protests Monday night similar to what engulfed the St. Louis suburb of Ferguson in August. 

Storefront windows were smashed near the Ferguson Police Department and at least two cars on the street were set on fire. Gunshots could be heard. Police responded with volleys of tear gas and flash-bang canisters.

Brown is suspected of having stolen cigars from a nearby convenience store shortly before the incident.
Ferguson erupts after officer not charged in teen apos s shooting - Baltimore Sun


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Nov 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Read the Grand Jury decision when it becomes available.


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 24, 2014)




----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 24, 2014)

stl county reporting several protesters injured 1 gun shot vctum.


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 24, 2014)




----------



## Asclepias (Nov 24, 2014)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...


I will.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Nov 24, 2014)

Friends said:


> Ferguson erupts after officer not charged in teen's shooting
> 
> A Missouri grand jury's decision not to indict a white police officer on any charges in the fatal August shooting of an unarmed black teenager unleashed a wave of violent protests Monday night similar to what engulfed the St. Louis suburb of Ferguson in August.
> 
> ...


Brown was just a bully thug trying to steal cigars and attacking the store owner.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 24, 2014)

Lambert shut down:

TRAVEL ALERT for roads flights after Ferguson protests


----------



## Rocko (Nov 24, 2014)

Matthew said:


> stl county reporting several protesters injured 1 gun shot vctum.



I wonder if the victim is a cracker.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 24, 2014)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> > Ferguson erupts after officer not charged in teen's shooting
> ...


That push must have frightened you.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 24, 2014)

ksdk reporting u city officer shot condition unknown


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 24, 2014)

Rocko said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > stl county reporting several protesters injured 1 gun shot vctum.
> ...


No. The KKK pussied out.  All that big talk and they died on the vine somewhere.


----------



## 007 (Nov 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Right... they do better in mud huts, chucking spears at neighboring tribes and stealing their pigs and women.


----------



## 007 (Nov 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Lame.


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 24, 2014)

Just Like the Obola, let's get that selfie in before the shit hits the fan!

Even apes learn that GLOVES don't leave fingerprints when looting, rioting and raping!


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Nov 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...


How do you know?


----------



## BallsBrunswick (Nov 24, 2014)

Listening to the Police Scanner, sounds like it's getting out of control. At what point do you say "Fuck It" and just start shooting these goddamn rioters?

Sounds like cops are getting shot.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 24, 2014)

007 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



This doesnt look like a mud hut to me and this is in Africa.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 24, 2014)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...


No cowards with white sheets hiding behind the cops.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 24, 2014)

*Officers in hot zone taking fire from assault rifles*


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 24, 2014)

007 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


Yes you are lame but I already knew that.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Nov 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > Friends said:
> ...


I am sure the push scared the little store owner.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 24, 2014)

John Swaine, UK Gaurdian Tweet:

Return to your cars, return to your homes, leave the city of Ferguson,” police ordering “all citizens and media personnel” on W Florissant


----------



## 007 (Nov 24, 2014)

BallsBrunswick said:


> Listening to the Police Scanner, sounds like it's getting out of control. At what point do you say "Fuck It" and just start shooting these goddamn rioters?
> 
> Sounds like cops are getting shot.


No shit... wtf happened to the National Guard?


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 24, 2014)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...


it scared you too. Its ok if you admit it. You are among friends.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 24, 2014)

Missouri Speaker Tim Jones, is tweeting about the Governor tying the hands of the National Guard.

Apparently the Mayor of Ferguson is begging for help from National Guard, but Speaker tweeted “Nixon tied their hands” and help is not coming while the city burns.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 24, 2014)

SCANNER:
Advance Auto Parts is now on Fire, as well.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 24, 2014)

When is the KKK going to show up?


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 25, 2014)




----------



## BallsBrunswick (Nov 25, 2014)

More shots fired at cops from the scanner.


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 25, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> When is the KKK going to show up?



White Democrats don't have the balls to show up!


----------



## Desperado (Nov 25, 2014)

007 said:


> BallsBrunswick said:
> 
> 
> > Listening to the Police Scanner, sounds like it's getting out of control. At what point do you say "Fuck It" and just start shooting these goddamn rioters?
> ...



and the 100 FBI agents sent to Ferguson?
Seems they are all sitting back and watching it all go down


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Nov 25, 2014)

Update:

Ferguson Missouri Police officer Darren Wilson WILL NOT face charges for shooting unarmed black teen Michael Brown Daily Mail Online


Michael Browns mother collapses. His step-dad yells "burn this b*tch down"


----------



## 007 (Nov 25, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I see you're about as smart as the rest of those animals out looting, aye dumbass?

What the fuck is the matter with you? You too fucking lazy to loot or what?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 25, 2014)

Taco Bell is now FULLY ENGULFED.
Dispatch says the KMart is now on Fire, as well.

Police do not have the manpower to stop it.


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 25, 2014)

Matthew said:


> Missouri Speaker Tim Jones, is tweeting about the Governor tying the hands of the National Guard.
> 
> Apparently the Mayor of Ferguson is begging for help from National Guard, but Speaker tweeted “Nixon tied their hands” and help is not coming while the city burns.








The GOVERNOR, that is!


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 25, 2014)

three more auto stores on fire!


----------



## 007 (Nov 25, 2014)

Desperado said:


> Where are they now?
> The _FBI_ has sent some _100_ agents
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I'm seeing too. This is absolutely out of control. The cops look like they don't have a fucking clue what they're doing. I'm sure we'll hear about it tomorrow.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 25, 2014)

new reports of 200-300 protesters on the way to the “Justice Center”


----------



## Desperado (Nov 25, 2014)

Matthew said:


> Taco Bell is now FULLY ENGULFED.
> Dispatch says the KMart is now on Fire, as well.
> 
> Police do not have the manpower to stop it.


Isn't that the reason the National Guard was called up?


----------



## BallsBrunswick (Nov 25, 2014)

Tons of gun fire in the streets from the police scanner.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 25, 2014)

Fire department wants police escort, so “these guys don’t have to take the gunfire they have been getting”


----------



## 007 (Nov 25, 2014)

Cops being shot at from two different directions now.

This is COMPLETELY OUT OF CONTROL.


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 25, 2014)




----------



## BallsBrunswick (Nov 25, 2014)

Cops are being pulled out of certain areas due to heavy gun fire.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Nov 25, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


They are probably out in the White residential areas doing exactly what they said they would do, protecting White families and their businesses.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 25, 2014)

Calling in tactical teams to shut down Chambers street to suppress incoming gun fire from both sides of street. Rifle fire and hand gun fire reported.

SCANNER: Flourisant and Chambers
High velocity gunfire....


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 25, 2014)

SEE THE THUGERY!!!







They could be Asslapse brother, or Obola's SON!


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Nov 25, 2014)

BallsBrunswick said:


> Cops are being pulled out of certain areas due to heavy gun fire.


Just heard George Noory on 'Coast to Coast AM' say a cop has been shot.


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 25, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Nov 25, 2014)




----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 25, 2014)

AT LEAST ONE COP HAS BEEN SHOT:

University City officer shot Monday night

ST. LOUIS, Mo. (KMOV.com) — An officer with the University City Police Department was shot Monday night. That shooting happened after 11:00 p.m. near the intersection of Canton and Lamb. The...
bit.ly/1vjcVOd

BREAKING: The officer was transported to a local hospital. Their condition was not immediately known. University City officer shot Monday night KMOV.com St. Louis


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 25, 2014)

Nowhere NEAR ENOUGH to stop the THUGERY!!!!


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 25, 2014)




----------



## BallsBrunswick (Nov 25, 2014)

11 shots fired at cops in a new area from black females in white hoodies.

This is a great case for why people who say guns should be banned can go fuck themselves.


----------



## Physics Hunter (Nov 25, 2014)

It's like the perfect advertisement for joining the Conservative movement.


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 25, 2014)




----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 25, 2014)

1509 Chanbers

Police under fire!!!
Scanner “a LOT of gunfire up here.”

CNN now showing TitleMax now on Fire.


----------



## BallsBrunswick (Nov 25, 2014)

I lean pretty far left (except on guns and taxes) but enough is enough of this bullshit in this country.


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 25, 2014)




----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 25, 2014)

Just saw a female reporter on CNN hit in the head with a rock during her live report. She brushed it off and kept going.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 25, 2014)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...


Exactly. They knew no protesters were coming out there so it would be safe and they could pretend they were brave.


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 25, 2014)




----------



## Physics Hunter (Nov 25, 2014)

BallsBrunswick said:


> 11 shots fired at cops in a new area from black females in white hoodies.
> 
> This is a great case for why people who say guns should be banned can go fuck themselves.



Liberal idiots rioting, burning... is a reason for people to not be able to protect themselves and their families from same.

It takes a liberal to be that stupid.


----------



## BallsBrunswick (Nov 25, 2014)

Does anyone have a number on how many rioters there are?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 25, 2014)

Reddit:
Half a dozen firetrucks just left Jennings, on way to Ferguson


----------



## skye (Nov 25, 2014)

This whole reaction by the protesters - aided and abetted  by Obama's speech in my opinion  - verges on a complete state of anarchy and rebelion.

At this rate the mob are setting a precedent for civil disobedience if their wishes aren't met, never mind the rule of Law , instead the USA will have the rule of the mob.

Shame on the thugs! SHAME on them!!!!!!


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 25, 2014)




----------



## Asclepias (Nov 25, 2014)

skye said:


> This whole reaction by the protesters - aided and abetted  by Obama's speech in my opinion  - verges on a complete state of anarchy and rebelion.
> 
> At this rate the mob are setting a precedent for civil disobedience if their wishes aren't met, never mind the rule of Law , instead the USA will have the rule of the mob.
> 
> Shame on the thugs! SHAME on them!!!!!!


You are a retarded moron. The POTUS specifically said no violence.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 25, 2014)

Belwood police station fully engulfed


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 25, 2014)

Delwood Police station reported on fire.


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 25, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > This whole reaction by the protesters - aided and abetted  by Obama's speech in my opinion  - verges on a complete state of anarchy and rebelion.
> ...



Sharpton Obama Wants Ferguson Protesters to Stay on Course FrontPage Magazine


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 25, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...


Didnt see anywhere in your link where he said to loot or engage in violence. Can you quote that?


----------



## skye (Nov 25, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > This whole reaction by the protesters - aided and abetted  by Obama's speech in my opinion  - verges on a complete state of anarchy and rebelion.
> ...



Because of your obvious limited intellect you have missed the point of his brief speech in which he said words to the effect that 
"some people might think the veredict is a mistake, which is understandable"

A President should not make such inflammable and subjective statement.

The President is telling the mob that he understands the reason for their anger ...and the consequent inevitable step is now happening....riots and  anarchy!


----------



## Bonita Louise (Nov 25, 2014)

skye said:


> This whole reaction by the protesters - aided and abetted  by Obama's speech in my opinion  - verges on a complete state of anarchy and rebelion.
> 
> At this rate the mob are setting a precedent for civil disobedience if their wishes aren't met, never mind the rule of Law , instead the USA will have the rule of the mob.
> 
> Shame on the thugs! SHAME on them!!!!!!


Everybody but numb nuts BHO knew how his "stay the course" remark would be taken by the lawless marauding hoards..nobody can be that naive.


----------



## BallsBrunswick (Nov 25, 2014)

I wonder how many of these rioters have high school diplomas or jobs to go to tomorrow?


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 25, 2014)

skye said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...


Who told you that was inflammable and subjective?  I didnt hear him saying anything about a a mob. He said he understood the protestors anger. Are you touched or do you always make stuff up like this?


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 25, 2014)

Bonita Louise said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > This whole reaction by the protesters - aided and abetted  by Obama's speech in my opinion  - verges on a complete state of anarchy and rebelion.
> ...


You sound like a conspiracy nut.  Let me guess. The NWO is going to start tomorrow?


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 25, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



What the fuck is STAY THE COURSE, you stupid monkey? They already showed what their COURSE was back in August! You knuckledraggers are dumber than the fucking subversives!


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 25, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


Stay the course means to keep protesting you cave chimp.  Go shave yourself please. Maybe your fur is making your temperature rise.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 25, 2014)

Know what is REALLY scarey? If this is how rioters, looters, killers shooting at people and officers and fire department are treated by the national guard and under orders from a pussy govenor is handled...can you imagine what chaos would ensue if the enemy that are NOT americans ever landed on our soil? I used to think americans would all band together, regardless of race or beliefs or whatever...but not any more. THIS, friends and neighbors, is showing THE WORLD just how easy it would be to destroy us from the inside of the USA. We would turn on each other and those who are supposed to serve and protect would do NOTHING. Not one damn thing.

THAT is what is scarey.


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 25, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Only when you stop throwing your own shit on yourself, Wog!


----------



## BallsBrunswick (Nov 25, 2014)

While I see both sides of the issue, do you really think the rioters give a fuck what the President of the United States said?


----------



## Gracie (Nov 25, 2014)

"Stay the course" is code speak to "do what you planned". It's obvious. So again..WHY is he allowed to stay in office? WHY?


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 25, 2014)

BallsBrunswick said:


> While I see both sides of the issue, do you really think the rioters give a fuck what the President of the United States said?


If you are talking about what the POTUS said there is only one side of the issue. Sanity or cave monkey monkeyshine. These idiots are claiming the POTUS is encouraging people to loot even though they cant quote it anywhere. Its amazing he say "no violence" and they translate it to "kill whitey."


----------



## BallsBrunswick (Nov 25, 2014)

Cops are reporting in saying they're getting overwhelmed and not able to respond.

Automatic and high powered rifle fire in the area.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 25, 2014)

Gracie said:


> "Stay the course" is code speak to "do what you planned". It's obvious. So again..WHY is he allowed to stay in office? WHY?


What does "no violence" mean in code?  He is allowed to stay in office because you cant do anything about us voting him in.


----------



## BallsBrunswick (Nov 25, 2014)

Sounds like the police are about done in the area.


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 25, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Nov 25, 2014)

So...the police do nothing. The fbi does nothing. Govenors do nothing. Just let them do what they want then? Burn burn burn. Shoot. Kill. Destroy. And nothing is done. Nothing.


----------



## BallsBrunswick (Nov 25, 2014)

Then we'll be told how this is all white peoples' fault and we need millions in tax money to rebuild these communities in the morning.

I can already hear The Daily Show's writers warming up.


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 25, 2014)

So where is the Chief WOG to calm the situation down? Why isn't HE sending in reinforcements to stop the complete destruction of this town by OUT OF TOWN, PAID INVADERS? The fucking governor refuse to let the National Guard take action, OVERIDE the governor's orders and FEDERALIZE the N.G. to take care of the problem... orders are any CIVILIAN with a gun is to be arrested, any resistance, shoot him!


----------



## 007 (Nov 25, 2014)

Gracie said:


> So...the police do nothing. The fbi does nothing. Govenors do nothing. Just let them do what they want then? Burn burn burn. Shoot. Kill. Destroy. And nothing is done. Nothing.


There's going to be HELL TO PAY... mark my words... HELL - TO - PAY!

This is madness.


----------



## Tank (Nov 25, 2014)

This is awesome watching the monkey people go ape shit.

I told you


----------



## BallsBrunswick (Nov 25, 2014)

This country is so fucked. It'll be interesting to get a body count in the morning.


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 25, 2014)

Democrats will be having HELL TO PAY for this come 2016 elections!

NEW SLOGAN.....*"REMEMBER FERGUSON!!!!*


----------



## Gracie (Nov 25, 2014)

I understand you now, Tank. But I still have difficulty with condemning of the entire black race. However, the bad sure are outweighing the good right now.


----------



## skye (Nov 25, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Your interpretation of what is happening indicates that you are  bias and problably  you  are texting  this on your I Phone in the middle of the mob in Ferguson!

With intellectually handicap fools like you around, no wonder there is such a mess in the US.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 25, 2014)

All those people that had jobs...have no jobs any more now that their livelihood has been burned down. The small business owners that put all they had into their stores..gone. So much destruction. And it all could have been stopped when it first began if the cops had the power to DO SOMETHING, but are being held back under orders I presume.
If I had a business there, I would be suing big time.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 25, 2014)

skye said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...


Its not my interpretation dummy. You seem to have flunked vocabulary.  Please quote where the POTUS encouraged any violence.....Exactly you dim witted cave chimp.


----------



## 007 (Nov 25, 2014)

Can't wait to hear the excuse why the N.G. wasn't sent in.

Damage will be in the BILLIONS.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 25, 2014)

TWEET from STL County PD:

The City of Dellwood¨s city hall is fully engulfed. #STLCOPD continues to ask for calm.
St. Louis County PD stlcountypd Twitter


----------



## Bonita Louise (Nov 25, 2014)

We have no leadership and have had none for 6 years, just a narcissist and anarchist playing King of the Mountain.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 25, 2014)

007 said:


> Can't wait to hear the excuse why the N.G. wasn't sent in.
> 
> Damage will be in the BILLIONS.


Fear.


----------



## 007 (Nov 25, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Why don't you just STFU and go away, ya ignorant mother fucking dick head.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 25, 2014)

Bonita Louise said:


> We have no leadership and have had none for 6 years, just a narcissist and anarchist playing King of the Mountain.


It's really REALLY depressing. And sending a horrible scarey message to the rest of the world watching this..especially terrorists that have more than sticks and bats.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 25, 2014)

007 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...


Why dont you make me you lice infested cave monkey? Can you quote where the POTUS encouraged violence or do I need my trusty decoder ring?


----------



## 007 (Nov 25, 2014)

Gracie said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Can't wait to hear the excuse why the N.G. wasn't sent in.
> ...


Fear of what?


----------



## ninja007 (Nov 25, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



would you like to comment on all the arson and looting and breaking the law?


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 25, 2014)




----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 25, 2014)

SLMPD Tweet:

Damage to windows of Post Office located at Grand and Connecticut reported. Officers responding.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 25, 2014)

ninja007 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


I already did. Buckshot in the ass of all looters and rioters should have been the order of the day.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 25, 2014)

007 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


Whomever is holding them back is afraid. Maybe of being labeled. Or taking charge when our own president gave the go ahead to "stay the course". I don't know the reason why...but what else could it be except FEAR?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 25, 2014)

REDDIT:
-Automatic weapon gunfire at Chambers and Westdell Dr in STL

-Police have backed out of Chambers as a high powered rifle is being fired

-Police retreating from Grand and Arsenal

-STL PD Tweet:
CORRECTION: Dellwood City Hall not on fire. A car near the bldg was set on fire


----------



## BallsBrunswick (Nov 25, 2014)

007 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



Losing a political career over being labeled a racist.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 25, 2014)

Gracie said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


The level of retardation in your comment is off the scale. I cant believe they let you people out in public.


----------



## skye (Nov 25, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




I am not going to waste my valuable time trying to educate a complete and utter moron such as your good self.

Do your own research - if you are capable - then go back and continue enjoying yourself at the riots.....burn some more cars,loot some more shops and fire off some more shots.

Now, do us all a great favor and just piss off!


----------



## Gracie (Nov 25, 2014)

Again..why was the national guard called in if they were not to be used? A SHOW of force that means squat?


----------



## BallsBrunswick (Nov 25, 2014)

Groups of men are just wandering the streets carrying gasoline and kerosene containers.


----------



## 007 (Nov 25, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Oh believe me you scab covered fucking puss factory, if I could I would.

Nappy headed coon.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 25, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Know what is REALLY scarey? If this is how rioters, looters, killers shooting at people and officers and fire department are treated by the national guard and under orders from a pussy govenor is handled...can you imagine what chaos would ensue if the enemy that are NOT americans ever landed on our soil? I used to think americans would all band together, regardless of race or beliefs or whatever...but not any more. THIS, friends and neighbors, is showing THE WORLD just how easy it would be to destroy us from the inside of the USA. We would turn on each other and those who are supposed to serve and protect would do NOTHING. Not one damn thing.
> 
> THAT is what is scarey.


Whoever is responsible for this apparent stand down, needs to be fired, and then some medieval remedy as well.


----------



## ninja007 (Nov 25, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



ok, I agree. Thanks for being reasonable. Many of these businesses are run by minorities I bet.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 25, 2014)

skye said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...


You are too dumb to educate anyone let alone me.  I dont have to do research. I can read and I heard the comments first hand. i didnt get the secret code message you claimed. More cave monkey talk from a cave monkey stressed by the events of the day.  I dont pee on people but I heard you would like that.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 25, 2014)

Scanner calls reveal upwards of 50 fires or more actively burning, automatic and high power weapons fire.


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 25, 2014)

ninja007 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...



Yes, scum like YOU Wog, are what gives black people a bad rap! They use any excuse to riot, and even if the officer was indicted, these sub human slime would have rioted. With the FIRST breaking of a window, that should have been the signal for the police to take all these protestors down, we see that THIS is exactly what you get when it starts with you low IQ'd simians, and you don't do anything about it! Anyone seen looting should be shot on the spot, it's one thing to legitimately protest, it's completely different when you riot and loot!


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 25, 2014)

ninja007 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ninja007 said:
> ...


Doesnt matter who owns them unless it was the KKK. No one should be looting.


----------



## Bonita Louise (Nov 25, 2014)

ninja007 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


Looks like his specialty is his bottomless pit of useless information..


----------



## BallsBrunswick (Nov 25, 2014)




----------



## Asclepias (Nov 25, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I bet you had your blow up doll all ready for another session. Now you are pissed because you wanted to see some Black people die.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 25, 2014)

Local news showing parking lot of cars and a guy starting to light them on fire.


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 25, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Where are the WHITE looters and rioters?


----------



## skye (Nov 25, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...





*sigh*


oh nooo it you again

tell us your current tally....how many cars have you burnt since we last spoke?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 25, 2014)

Cars in car dealership Auto Buy Credit having car after car being set on fire.


----------



## 007 (Nov 25, 2014)

Gracie said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


It's looking a whole lot like Benghazi all over again. Orders given to stand down while the entire freakin' town gets looted and burned to the ground and the cops get their asses shot up.

There's got to be hell to pay come tomorrow... somebody better have some damn good excuses why overwhelming force wasn't available and used, and if it was there and was told to stand down.... idk.... there should be hell to pay.


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 25, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > ninja007 said:
> ...



The nights NOT over! Wog!


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 25, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ninja007 said:
> ...


At a sporting event.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 25, 2014)

skye said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...


I dont burn cars. How much acid have you dropped since we last spoke and did the acid help you interpret the POTUS speech properly?


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 25, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Where they aren't rioting! All the fucking Obola addressed was the indictment, not a fucking word about THIS RIOT!... Did I hear correctly that Brown's father yelled BURN IT DOWN, when the indictment didn't come?... Sounds like that scum should be LOCKED UP for causing this riot!


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 25, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


Your viagra and your doll might not wait that long.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 25, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


Thats where white people riot since they started being afraid Black people would kick their asses.


----------



## BallsBrunswick (Nov 25, 2014)

Watch these stupid fucking rioters Live
Rebelutionary Z LIVE in StLouis Ferguson Ustream.TV Independent Journalist working with www.thefreethoughtproject.com -- I will be in Ferguson to str...


----------



## skye (Nov 25, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




May be you don't burn cars 

but

you sure burnt out your brain.......there is nothing left up there.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 25, 2014)

SCANNER:
4-5 cars fully engulfed at the Auto-Buy Credit, CONOCO gas station now fully engulfed.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 25, 2014)

skye said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...


Youre the one that thinks the POTUS is speaking in code. You and some of the other meth smokers on this thread. I'd say your brains are the ones that are burnt out.


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 25, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Gee, I thought they were afraid that if they took action against an attacking Wog, the Obola would have them arrested on violating that Wogs civil rights!


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 25, 2014)

The mayor is on the phone right now, saying that he is requesting the national guard to come in, and he can’t even get through. All he can do is leave messages. Unreal.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 25, 2014)

They are destroying their own town and being allowed to do it. It is sending a message that does not bode well for ANY city that is predominately black.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 25, 2014)

Calling for anyone available, vehicles at Home Depot trying to shoot locks off doors, two police units onn the way.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 25, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


No. Its just because they would get their asses kicked.  Thats why once Black people could fight back they punked out.


----------



## skye (Nov 25, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Who is talking about code.

You wouldn't know what code is if it poked you in the face.

Have a good night at the riots,


----------



## BallsBrunswick (Nov 25, 2014)

Flash bangs and tear gas being shot at protesters on this feed.
Rebelutionary Z LIVE in StLouis Ferguson Ustream.TV Independent Journalist working with www.thefreethoughtproject.com -- I will be in Ferguson to str...


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 25, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Yes gorilla's are stronger than humans, that why we carry guns!


----------



## Gracie (Nov 25, 2014)

Matthew said:


> The mayor is on the phone right now, saying that he is requesting the national guard to come in, and he can’t even get through. All he can do is leave messages. Unreal.


He is an idiot and should be fired.
Is this what our cities and towns will look like as soon as another criminal does a criminal act and is shot? No help from law enforcement? No back up. Nothing?

Y'all need to arm yourselves. Buy more guns. I am thankful I live in a very small town and maybe 4 blacks live in it. If that.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 25, 2014)

skye said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...


You smoked too much meth. You said he was talking in code.  Code is tweaker talk. Put down the meth. You have a good night going through withdrawal.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 25, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


Chimps and gorillas are stronger than Black people. You shouldnt need a gun.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 25, 2014)

And you KNOW if Michael Brown was white and rioters did this, shit would be hitting the fan with law enforcement. But if the criminals are black....STAND DOWN.

Wish I could move to canada. I don't much like being an American any more.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 25, 2014)

Gracie said:


> And you KNOW if Michael Brown was white and rioters did this, shit would be hitting the fan with law enforcement. But if the criminals are black....STAND DOWN.
> 
> Wish I could move to canada. I don't much like being an American any more.


They love Black people in Canada. You wouldnt like it.


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 25, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Now your talking about your children! You're the one OUT OF AFRICA, not whites!


----------



## BallsBrunswick (Nov 25, 2014)

Watching this life in the middle of a war zone is fucking trippy. I haven't seen anything this crazy since watching the Israelis wipe out a bunch of protesters live online.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 25, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


Yes you white chimps are our children. You devolved in the ice age and mated with neanderthals. Thats why you are furry and get head lice.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 25, 2014)

SCANNER:

Another cell phone store being looted.


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 25, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



That's a theory, knuckledragger with no basis in fact! Another theory is that white's came from the Asiatics! But nice try. What were you talking about fuzzball? This one even has rings in his chest to hook him up to the wall at night!


----------



## 007 (Nov 25, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Population by race in America:
Black or African American --- 13.2%
White ------------------------------ 77.7%

Bring it, buckwheat.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 25, 2014)

007 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


You bring it cave ape.  Like you guys did tonight.


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 25, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Yup, the Democrats fucked the country again, glad you pointed that out, Wog Boy!


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 25, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


Thats obviously photo shopped. here is the real deal cave ape.


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 25, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Yes, his mother was a chimpette!


----------



## Gracie (Nov 25, 2014)

Read this. Interesting. I believe most of the rioters and looters are NOT from ferguson. They just want to cause havoc.

Wife of Ferguson police officer fears for her family s safety - AOL.com


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 25, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


So was his father. I heard you 2 were twins.


----------



## 007 (Nov 25, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


So you ARE looking for a race war.

Well keep it up, coon, and you'll get one.


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 25, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I heard he was you lover!


----------



## Gracie (Nov 25, 2014)

007 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


One problem with that. There are a shitload of brainwashed white people that condone and riot and steal and murder and burn along with the blacks.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 25, 2014)

007 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


You are looking for a race war. Didnt you just say for me to bring it?  If you get brave enough you will get your monkey ass waxed..


----------



## 007 (Nov 25, 2014)

Gracie said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Not enough to matter.


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 25, 2014)

Gracie said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Democrats!


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 25, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


So you are monkey brothers? Thanks for confirming that.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 25, 2014)

dukect45 
Are you black?


----------



## BallsBrunswick (Nov 25, 2014)

Gracie said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



And the rest of them will be told tomorrow through mass and social media how these were innocent protesters who were descended upon by an evil government.


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 25, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



So he is your lover! Thank's for confirming THAT...


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 25, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


Where did I confirm that? Did your monkey brother tell you a lie?


----------



## BallsBrunswick (Nov 25, 2014)

Rioting in Oakland just began.


----------



## 007 (Nov 25, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


You're the one talking about "fighting back." So I said you want a fight, bring it.

Now you're so fucking stupid you think 13% against 78% is good odds... 

Dumbass. You'd get your asses beat clean back to Africa where you belong, living in mud huts and roaming around with a hollowed out carrot on your dick shooting monkeys out of trees with a blow gun. That's where you fucking neanderthals belong.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 25, 2014)

Shit


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 25, 2014)

Scanner: “Transformer just blew at car dealership and power out at several businesses now”


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 25, 2014)

007 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


Fighting back implies someone is attacking. Going to be a lot of dead white cave apes if you feel froggy.  BTW you have more Neanderthal DNA than I do. Large odds never bother me. You lice infested monkeys would be fun getting rid of.


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 25, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Oh, so that bothers the dimwit Wog! The TRUTH gets to you!


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 25, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Shit



Now you got it all over yourself ...again!


----------



## BallsBrunswick (Nov 25, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Nov 25, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


 
Oh, sounds like a threat! ROTFLMFAO!!!!!


----------



## protectionist (Nov 25, 2014)

007 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


For some of them, that would be too high a technology level.  They'd just go around picking berries.  Or stealing from advanced people.  Just look at the looters tonight.


----------



## BallsBrunswick (Nov 25, 2014)

It sounds like it's slowing down in St. Louis. Reports of looting are slowing down.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 25, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


Monkeys like you dont know what is true.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 25, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


----------



## Gracie (Nov 25, 2014)




----------



## Asclepias (Nov 25, 2014)

007 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


Your women say i look like a chocolate god. Their complaint is that you are hairy and infested with lice and you have small genitals like the other primates.

If you could do that you would. You dont because you would get your asses stomped. Thats why you havent done anything. Everyone knows that. You can talk shit on the internet or you can do something. We all know you are too afraid to do anything but be safe behind your computer. Gimme a break monkey.


----------



## dukect45 (Nov 25, 2014)

Gracie said:


> dukect45
> Are you black?



Last I checked why?


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 25, 2014)

Gracie said:


>



That's PERFECT, Gracie!


----------



## protectionist (Nov 25, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


----------



## BallsBrunswick (Nov 25, 2014)

I wonder how crazy it is in the jails and prisons near St. Louis tonight? I'm surprised a prison riot hasn't touched off.


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 25, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Also why we are civilized, while many of you are feral!


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 25, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


You cant even talk correctly. Gimme a break. Thats why you keep deflecting away from the subject. You are not intelligent enough to discuss the OP coherently.


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 25, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Oh, the irony of this subhuman!


----------



## 007 (Nov 25, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


LIke I said, buckwheat, bring it. 

If what was happening in Ferguson was going on here in my little backwoods town, I guarantee you, there'd be a lot of dead blacks. The entire town would turn out to protect what's their's, and the entire freakin' town is HEAVILY ARMED.

Obviously you must be a punk ass city coon, so you have no idea what would happen to you out here in the sticks.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 25, 2014)

007 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


You keep saying bring it. Why would I want to be around you monkey? There is a reason you live in the sticks. You are unfit to be around humans. You are the one threatening to kill all of us. You bring it......I know you wont but I am giving you the invitation. Just let me know the day this is supposed to happen. Dont punk out like the KKK did.


----------



## BallsBrunswick (Nov 25, 2014)

It's getting close to 2 AM  in St. Louis. Got to think the alcohol is going to start wearing off soon.


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 25, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You mean you are going to give 007 YOUR ADDRESS to bring it to you...


----------



## BallsBrunswick (Nov 25, 2014)

Police chief just reported no deaths yet... which absolutely blows my mind. Another cop caught a bullet in the arm.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 25, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


No I'm going to give the monkey 007 2 seconds to pray before I snap his spine if he decides to "bring it". 

We know you will be safe hiding somewhere.


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 25, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



By the way Wog, the Democrat KKK said...
They were going to defend the WHITE areas.
So far, it looks like they're doing a good job. Only you subhumans are burning down the stores that service you idiots...But WE expected that from no brainers!


----------



## 007 (Nov 25, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


You really are a stupid, really. It's like talking to a retard. 

Figures, there's plenty of studies that show blacks are the dumbest race on the planet. Whites are far more intelligent.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 25, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


I know and they know thats safe for them. No one was going to the white area.


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 25, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Come on Asslapse, you had NO BALLS when I asked for your address last time, so now you are PUNKING OUT on 007 also...

Start to call you the coward of the USMB!


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 25, 2014)

007 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


You really are a wimp. You threaten to kill all Blacks then you punk out.


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 25, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Yes, you dumb darkiest will burn your own shit down and then complain you have no services... Subhumans do that!


----------



## Judicial review (Nov 25, 2014)

What's the latest news?


----------



## BallsBrunswick (Nov 25, 2014)

You guys race baiting each other in the middle of the night on a political message boards are pathetic.


----------



## 007 (Nov 25, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


So far there hasn't been any DIRECT PERSONAL threats, but that's pretty damn close.

It's also fucking stupid, seeing as you'd have your KFC greasy hands full trying to do anything to all 6' 2", 215 pounds of me. I'm not afraid of a one of you fucking porch monkeys. One on one you wouldn't have the guts to even get near me.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 25, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


You were afriad to give me your number so you dont get my address remember?


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 25, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I see you divert as I offered it AFTER you posted yours, since I asked for it first, COWARD!


----------



## Gracie (Nov 25, 2014)

dukect45 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > dukect45
> ...


Because I wish more were like you.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 25, 2014)

007 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...



I'm not buying you a dress so i dont know why you gave me your measurements.  That pretty much proves you would get your ass kicked. You actually think your size matters. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





You'd be a lot safer bringing a weapon and hoping I didnt have one.


----------



## BallsBrunswick (Nov 25, 2014)

Police chief says over 150 shots have been fired at the police tonight.


----------



## dukect45 (Nov 25, 2014)

Gracie said:


> dukect45 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Well I'm an unemployed college student living at his parents house. While I know they're black people out there like me I would think there would be better ones out there


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 25, 2014)

From Asslapse Face book page...a SELFIE!.....


----------



## 007 (Nov 25, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


You have no clue who or what you're dealing with. You're just too fucking stupid. 

But you're safe so long as you're nowhere near me, buckwheat.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 25, 2014)

007 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


You dont have a clue who or what you are dealing with. Yes you are safe monkey out there on the interwebs.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 25, 2014)

dukect45 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > dukect45 said:
> ...


I know plenty of black folks like you. But more are needed. Black AND white.
Meanwhile, your parents did well. Sent you to college. You did well. You went. May I ask what you are studying? Never say anyone is better than you. There is only ONE of you...and you are doing fine from what I have read of your posts...so far. You have kept cool and collected even with some rude comments towards you.


----------



## Judicial review (Nov 25, 2014)

dukect45 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > dukect45 said:
> ...


hey most college grads are in your shoes. Nothing to be ashamed of. Just blame Obama care because that's why.


----------



## Judicial review (Nov 25, 2014)

007 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


How about both of you shut up.  I'd whip both of you .


----------



## Godboy (Nov 25, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I see your community is once again embarrassing themselves. How shameful. Your culture is just plain awful.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 25, 2014)

natrualgas said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


At what?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 25, 2014)

10 to 12 cars are on fire now at that Auto Credit car dealer.


----------



## 007 (Nov 25, 2014)

natrualgas said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Now that's a direct threat, and I am going to report it.

Now fuck off, shit for brains.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 25, 2014)

Godboy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


I dont live in Ferguson. What are you talking about?


----------



## dukect45 (Nov 25, 2014)

Gracie said:


> dukect45 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Comm/writing and before going to college I was a landscaper so year I love to write and to cut grass well. Not good at math but then who is


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 25, 2014)

Scanner now seems to be active with reports of shooting victims.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 25, 2014)

007 said:


> natrualgas said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


Thats tough of you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



What a sissy!  He cant hurt you on the internet.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 25, 2014)

dukect45 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > dukect45 said:
> ...


I hated math. Still do. *shudder*
Landscaping is a great vocation, too. Write a book about landscaping! And it is fairly easy to start your own biz with it, too. I wish you good luck in your endeavors.


----------



## 007 (Nov 25, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > natrualgas said:
> ...


Rules are rules... something the entire world saw tonight that you blacks don't give a fuck about.

Most whites do. Pretty big difference.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 25, 2014)

007 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


Dont try the moral ground argument sissy. You are afraid he would hurt you.


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 25, 2014)

natrualgas said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



So 007 can handle you, the light work!


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 25, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> natrualgas said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


007 is afraid of him. Hes all talk like you.


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 25, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > natrualgas said:
> ...



Yet STILL NO ADDRESS... you little, pathetic, coward!


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 25, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


i dont see your number.


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 25, 2014)

I asked you FIRST, but THIS is the way you PUNKED OUT last time!


----------



## 007 (Nov 25, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > natrualgas said:
> ...


Sure... punk... and the moon landings were all faked.

Get a life, nipple face.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 25, 2014)

007 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


No they werent but you are monkey.


----------



## Rick2542 (Nov 25, 2014)

From what I understand, the letter of the law in Missouri says that an officer has the option of deadly force if he feels there is a danger of great bodily harm or death. The fact Brown was without a weapon is irrelevant. Some witnesses say he had his hands up, others agree with the officers account. There was based on law no other decision that could have been handed down by the Grand Jury. And Brown's lawyers knew that.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 25, 2014)

Rick2542 said:


> From what I understand, the letter of the law in Missouri says that an officer has the option of deadly force if he feels there is a danger of great bodily harm or death. The fact Brown was without a weapon is irrelevant. Some witnesses say he had his hands up, others agree with the officers account. There was based on law no other decision that could have been handed down by the Grand Jury. And Brown's lawyers knew that.


This has been gone over all ready but whats dangerous about Brown running away from Wilson?


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 25, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Rick2542 said:
> 
> 
> > From what I understand, the letter of the law in Missouri says that an officer has the option of deadly force if he feels there is a danger of great bodily harm or death. The fact Brown was without a weapon is irrelevant. Some witnesses say he had his hands up, others agree with the officers account. There was based on law no other decision that could have been handed down by the Grand Jury. And Brown's lawyers knew that.
> ...



Because he wasn't running away  the FORENSIC test proved that... WOG POWER!!!!


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 25, 2014)

Blacks commit 50% of all murders in this country...93% against other blacks.

yet, these retards do this over this??? WTF?


----------



## The Rabbi (Nov 25, 2014)

The narratve has been established.  Brown was a gentle giant gunned down by a racist white cop for walking in the street.
Never mind not a word of that is true.  Never mind the physical evidence was compelling as to what really happened.  We'll get snippets of the narrative here over and over no matter how many times the evidence is cited.
The grand jury heard all the evidence.  They made a decision.  Tht's how our justice system works.
Shame on the Justice Dept for playing to the Obama base and fanning the flames of racial hatred.


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 25, 2014)

Matthew said:


> Blacks commit 50% of all murders in this country...93% against other blacks.
> 
> yet, these retards do this over this??? WTF?


Because they can!!! They are BLACK, and the THUGERY is PROTECTED by Eric "The Red" Holder, and the Obola!!!


----------



## The Rabbi (Nov 25, 2014)

Virginia Mom said:


> dukect45 said:
> 
> 
> > jcavalier70 said:
> ...


The blacks who want to get on with their lives are not the problem.
The problem is the blacks who feel like this is anarchy day and they can do whatever they want.
Why isnt the National Guard shooting people?  Whose idea was it to negotiate with protestors prior to the verdict?  We see what that's gotten anyone.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Nov 25, 2014)

To Poll: Yes. Absolutely the right decision.


----------



## Politico (Nov 25, 2014)

Amazing. 114 pages and no surprise the racist is strong in this thread.



The Rabbi said:


> Virginia Mom said:
> 
> 
> > dukect45 said:
> ...


Good grief this is not just blacks. There are plenty of white folks out there too.



Asclepias said:


> Rick2542 said:
> 
> 
> > From what I understand, the letter of the law in Missouri says that an officer has the option of deadly force if he feels there is a danger of great bodily harm or death. The fact Brown was without a weapon is irrelevant. Some witnesses say he had his hands up, others agree with the officers account. There was based on law no other decision that could have been handed down by the Grand Jury. And Brown's lawyers knew that.
> ...


Speaking of having been gone over. Because he wasn't running away.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 25, 2014)

Two things:

Is anyone jaded enough to think the officer EVER wanted to kill someone in the line of duty? 

Given Brown's behavior that day, what real chance did he have of NOT being killed in violence some day?


----------



## Friends (Nov 25, 2014)

Politico said:


> Amazing. 114 pages and no surprise the racist is strong in this thread.


 
As long as blacks behave that way whites are going to hate them.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 25, 2014)

Mad Scientist said:


> Liquor stores looted, pawn shops looted and ransacked. Buildings on fire. Police cars overturned. Shots ringing out all over town. Popeye’s and KFC designated safehavens.



And a Partridge in a pear tree.....................


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Nov 25, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Wrong.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 25, 2014)

I sincerely hope the members of the Grand Jury are able to keep their anonymity.


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 25, 2014)

.

Identity Politics is manifesting, loud and clear.

This whole story is a tragedy in multiple ways.

.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Nov 25, 2014)

candycorn said:


> Fun watching the voyeristic "disgust" from the righties tonight.    I think we know why reality TV is here to stay if nothing else.  Rednecks like watching other rednecks out-redneck each other.
> Doesn't excuse the looters one bit.  A bunch of thugs are just looking for an excuse to steal things.


Rednecks turn to moonshine and get drunk, they don't burn and loot.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 25, 2014)

Mac1958 said:


> .
> 
> Identity Politics is manifesting, loud and clear.
> 
> ...


Many tragedies here, one being if the protesters wanted legitimacy, if they wanted their cause to be taken seriously, they threw their opportunity out the window last night when they became violent.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 25, 2014)

How many people were killed in Ferguson last night? How many seriously injured?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 25, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> How many people were killed in Ferguson last night? How many seriously injured?



No reports of fatalities that I've heard. Probably some injuries.


----------



## usmcstinger (Nov 25, 2014)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...



The protestors looted and destroyed businesses in their own community. The businesses had nothing to do with the issue. What was their point?


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 25, 2014)

DigitalDrifter said:


> No reports of fatalities that I've heard. Probably some injuries.



Yeah, good to see.  I was thinking that if something big were going to happen, it would have happened last night.

.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 25, 2014)

Mac1958 said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > No reports of fatalities that I've heard. Probably some injuries.
> ...


There could have been some serious injuries, but some may have been reluctant to show up at emergency rooms.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Nov 25, 2014)

Interpol said:


> Only reason to announce this at 9 pm their time instead of 9 am is to incite a riot so Wilson defenders can prove a really cynical, prejudiced point.
> 
> There is a very small group of people who use peaceful protests to be violent. Handing those specific people a 9 pm decision after telling them all summer to only protest during the day is idiotic. Almost as idiotic as the prosecutor's speech, which reveals he didn't even really care to make a case. He was just going through the motions. That can only fan the flames of suspicion that the fix is in against real justice.


Those thugs in the street weren't listening to the Prosecutor.  All they waited for was guilty or nor guilty.  Then the looting would commence regardless of the outcome.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Nov 25, 2014)

Noomi said:


> I have seen the photos of the the so called 'injuries' this white bastard sustained - can someone tell me where these alleged injuries are? Because a bruise is not a fucking reason to murder someone.


You're a fucking idiot!  A fucking idiot!


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Nov 25, 2014)

dukect45 said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> > dukect45 said:
> ...


You will be ridiculed for acting white.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Nov 25, 2014)

People think Mexicans won't assimilate but we've got Blacks in this country who've been here for hundreds of years and they've already shown that they don't WANT to assimilate.


----------



## 007 (Nov 25, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> How many people were killed in Ferguson last night? How many seriously injured?


Was listening to the police scanner for Ferguson last night and it was a war zone. There were hundreds and hundreds of shots fired, some from fully automatic weapons. There was one cop shot for sure that I know of, don't know how many more. Don't know if anyone fatally. I'm sure they're keeping that information under wraps for the time being.


----------



## Roadrunner (Nov 25, 2014)

usmcstinger said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


No, the looters destroyed businesses in the Ferguson community, and will soon go home, where they have stores and stuff.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 25, 2014)

007 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > How many people were killed in Ferguson last night? How many seriously injured?
> ...



What do you mean keeping it under wraps? That's ridiculous. There are thousands of reporters there. Injuries and deaths will be reported as they are responded to. 

One cop shot for sure? Where?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 25, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



 What a shithole!! Looks like detroit in the seventies.


----------



## 007 (Nov 25, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


I don't hear anyone talking about the cop that got shot... do you? What else would they doing if they weren't keeping that under wraps for some reason. Hell I don't know why. It was a Ferguson cop. There was shooting going on while the news teams were there covering it live and they had run for cover. Cops were staying out of areas because there was too much gun fire. There was rioters laying in beds of pickup trucks sniping at people... all heard live on the scanner last night.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 25, 2014)

007 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



You think that the news media is hiding the shooting of a police officer?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 25, 2014)

Bonita Louise said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > This whole reaction by the protesters - aided and abetted  by Obama's speech in my opinion  - verges on a complete state of anarchy and rebelion.
> ...



  We are talking about Asslips here...he's so stupid he couldnt poor piss out of a boot with the instructions written on the the bottom.


----------



## 007 (Nov 25, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


All I know is I haven't heard it mentioned yet... have you?

But I do know I heard about it live last night.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Nov 25, 2014)

Checkout the Ferguson Craigslist. Lotsa' good bargains today:
st louis for sale ferguson - craigslist


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 25, 2014)

I just looked and saw dozens of news sources reporting a shooting in a city other than Ferguson. Is that what you are talking about?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 25, 2014)

007 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



The injured officer is not a Ferguson cop. Your info is wrong. You are running your trap based on false information.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 25, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



   You mean in the head...


----------



## 007 (Nov 25, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> I just looked and saw dozens of news sources reporting a shooting in a city other than Ferguson. Is that what you are talking about?


No, there was a cop shot in Ferguson last night. If there's no news about it yet, I have no idea why. But I heard it live with my own ears, as well as anyone else that was listening to the streaming police scanner from Ferguson last night, that a cop was shot and had been taken to the hospital.

You could hear gun fire last night going off like it was a war zone. Cops were not going into certain areas because of heavy gun fire. I'm surprised there isn't 30 or 40 dead. But for some reason I don't hear anyone talking about all the gun fire or anyone that got shot.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Nov 25, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> I just looked and saw dozens of news sources reporting a shooting in a city other than Ferguson. Is that what you are talking about?


There wereplenty of us talking about shootings in ALL cities other than Ferguson but now that's it's burned down you don't wanna' talk about it.

Typical, scared, pantywaist, Liberal. Never deal with actual existing problems, just stick yer head in the sand and blame Bush.


----------



## 007 (Nov 25, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


Now I was being as polite and patient with you as I could, and you turn into a fucking JACKASS anyway.

Now you can go FUCK YOURSELF, ASSHOLE, but I heard with my OWN EARS last night that a FERGUSON COP got SHOT.

Prick.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 25, 2014)

The lawyer for 4 minority owned businesses that were looted in the first ferguson riots is on WLS 890 am being interviewed....these 4 minority owned businesses were promised by the mayor, and the police that they would be protected from further looting after the verdict......

All 4 businesses were  burnt down last night.....the lawyer said that guarantees were given for their safety....

This proves rule #3 of why you need to own and carry guns for protection....when the government can't, or won't protect you....and ferguson proves this rule....

One of the businesses, a hair salon owned by an African American woman, the owner went out and pleaded with the protestors to be peaceful....it seems that her pleas went unheard....

These businesses should have armed themselves or hired armed security.....

But...on the bright side....the burning of these 4 minority owned businesses was a victory for the anti gun movement....no guns were used to stop the looting and burning these businesses.....it was a win.....


----------



## dannyboys (Nov 25, 2014)

Go back and read my posts re the GJ.
EVERY fucking word I posted turned out to be 100% accurate!
At least six negro eye witnesses testified they personally saw BM run with his head down at Wilson.
The negroes in Ferguson are burning and looting their own town.
The bunch of them don't have the collective IQ of a fucking slice of Wonderbread.
Let them shit in their own shithole of a town.
I wonder how fast the Caucasian cops are going to come running the next time a negro calls 911 b/c his cousin has just shot him for a fucking pair of Nikes?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 25, 2014)

usmcstinger said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



 Free shit....


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 25, 2014)

007 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



Can't imagine they could keep it quiet for long if a cop was shot.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 25, 2014)

Remember Rodney King, this is what happened to the cops involved in that case. They were initially exonerated, but then federal civil rights violations sent them to jail.



> Darren Wilson COULD still be charged as federal investigations into Ferguson and its cops remain ongoingAttorney General Eric Holder said federal investigation continuesSpoke after grand jury declined indicting police over Michael Brown deathHolder said he expects both to be concluded before he leaves office
> 
> Read more: Darren Wilson COULD still be charged as investigations into Ferguson continue Daily Mail Online
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## TooTall (Nov 25, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Not that it matters, but I think the lawyers name was Mark O'meara.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 25, 2014)

Mac1958 said:


> .
> 
> Identity Politics is manifesting, loud and clear.
> 
> ...


yes it is


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 25, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> How many people were killed in Ferguson last night? How many seriously injured?


I heard one guy hurt his back trying to flip a patrol car


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Nov 25, 2014)

Fucking Eric Holder is going to disregard the findings of the Grand Jury and have Officer Wilson charged with a civil rights violation.  This proves that liberal blacks should not be in positions of power.  They have an agenda and seeking justice isn't part of it.  They seek revenge.  It serves no purpose than to poison race relations.  People are getting sick and tired of it.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Nov 25, 2014)

Live police scanner feed:

St. Louis County Police Scanner on USTREAM This is an audio stream of the St. Louis County Police scanners.Ferguson PDRIOT-ARIOT-BRIOT-CRIOT-DRIOT-E...


----------



## BlackSand (Nov 25, 2014)

007 said:


> No, there was a cop shot in Ferguson last night. If there's no news about it yet, I have no idea why. But I heard it live with my own ears, as well as anyone else that was listening to the streaming police scanner from Ferguson last night, that a cop was shot and had been taken to the hospital.
> 
> You could hear gun fire last night going off like it was a war zone. Cops were not going into certain areas because of heavy gun fire. I'm surprised there isn't 30 or 40 dead. But for some reason I don't hear anyone talking about all the gun fire or anyone that got shot.



You should have heard the police scanners during the aftermath of Hurricane Katrina.  Crap ... You could hear SWAT Teams requesting more ammunition for ongoing battles. There were reports of people getting shot left and right. It was certainly something that wasn't reported at the national level for whatever reason.

.


----------



## Friends (Nov 25, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> How many people were killed in Ferguson last night? How many seriously injured?


 
I hope no white folks were.


----------



## Friends (Nov 25, 2014)

usmcstinger said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


 
They were not making a point. They were taking advantage of an opportunity.


----------



## Friends (Nov 25, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Bonita Louise said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...


 

Asciepias does not understand percentages. He thinks that the fact that a slightly higher number of whites commits crimes than blacks means that whites are more dangerous than blacks.

He does not know much about history either. He thinks Negroes founded and maintained the civilizations of Egypt and Sumeria.

When he was in highschool he probably thought doing his homework was acting white.


----------



## The Rabbi (Nov 25, 2014)

AvgGuyIA said:


> Fucking Eric Holder is going to disregard the findings of the Grand Jury and have Officer Wilson charged with a civil rights violation.  This proves that liberal blacks should not be in positions of power.  They have an agenda and seeking justice isn't part of it.  They seek revenge.  It serves no purpose than to poison race relations.  People are getting sick and tired of it.


Quoted for truth.  Post of the Day!


----------



## Friends (Nov 25, 2014)

BlackSand said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > No, there was a cop shot in Ferguson last night. If there's no news about it yet, I have no idea why. But I heard it live with my own ears, as well as anyone else that was listening to the streaming police scanner from Ferguson last night, that a cop was shot and had been taken to the hospital.
> ...


 
Those blacks were shooting at people who were trying to help them.


----------



## BlackSand (Nov 25, 2014)

Friends said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



The chatter on the scanners indicated the police were more likely attempting to quell violence and outright warfare. In some cases it was apparent there wasn't much use in helping people who were helping themselves to whatever they could get their hands on and shooting at the people trying to stop them. Some gangs were using the opportunity to rub out their competitors as well.

.


----------



## Pop23 (Nov 25, 2014)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > How many people were killed in Ferguson last night? How many seriously injured?
> ...



My god, I watch at least 20 of those pussies trying to flip that car.

20

In high school we flipped a scrapped crown Vic with half that many.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Nov 25, 2014)

Because the scrapped CV didn't have an engine and no gas in the tank. That weight adds up quickly.


----------



## Pop23 (Nov 25, 2014)

BlackSand said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> > BlackSand said:
> ...



In any such case you defend the command and communications facilities first, then other essential services. Fire/water/sewer/government buildings are much higher priorities.


----------



## Pop23 (Nov 25, 2014)

airplanemechanic said:


> Because the scrapped CV didn't have an engine.



Bull, we had that dude Marty with us, the guy could honestly pick up a house. Marty the monster


----------



## airplanemechanic (Nov 25, 2014)

Well they don't have a Marty.


----------



## AmericanFirst (Nov 25, 2014)

ninja007 said:


> anyone know the racial makeup of that jury?


I heard there were three blacks on it.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Nov 25, 2014)

9 whites and 3 blacks. And numerous black witnesses testified to the GJ that they saw the black dude attacking and going after the cop. Some of the stupid blacks who wanted to make the white cop out to be a villain said they saw the cop shoot him in the back and in the back of the head.

Forensics showed all shots were clearly from the front.

Liars.


----------



## AmericanFirst (Nov 25, 2014)

DigitalDrifter said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> > anyone know the racial makeup of that jury?
> ...


That is what I heard.


----------



## Conservative65 (Nov 25, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> How many people were killed in Ferguson last night? How many seriously injured?


 
If the looters and rioters actually gave a shit about what happened rather than what they can steal because they are angry, why don't they have the guts to go to the police station and do what they are doing?  Isn't this about what a police officer did.


----------



## AmericanFirst (Nov 25, 2014)

Jackson said:


> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


She like her I'll are mentally retarded.


----------



## AmericanFirst (Nov 25, 2014)

Conservative65 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > How many people were killed in Ferguson last night? How many seriously injured?
> ...


They are gutless cowards.


----------



## Conservative65 (Nov 25, 2014)

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > So, will protesters abide by the Brown family wishes, and remain peaceful ?
> ...


 

"He'll get off easy"

Wrong. It's not called off easy when there is nothing for him to get off from.


----------



## AmericanFirst (Nov 25, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Wilson says that Mike Brown punched him in the right cheek with his right fist. So he was sitting on the left side of his car, with his left cheek facing the window that Brown stuck his fist into, right?
> But he also says he was turned away, with his arms up protecting his face at the time - so can the fuck is it possible to punch someone in the right side of the face with your right fist when the person has their arms up for protection, and is turned away?
> 
> Explain that to me, racists.


Go away witch, nobody cares what bs you say.


----------



## Conservative65 (Nov 25, 2014)

AmericanFirst said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


 
Absolutely.  The burn buildings and things totally unrelated to what happened.  While I think they have a right to protest, it should be done peacefully.  When they get violent, it should be met with the same in return.


----------



## AmericanFirst (Nov 25, 2014)

I


asaratis said:


> natrualgas said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...


diots like you are the problem. Go join noomie in a love fest.


----------



## AmericanFirst (Nov 25, 2014)

007 said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> > Lock and load.
> ...


Yep


----------



## AmericanFirst (Nov 25, 2014)

Kevin_Kennedy said:


> Don't know whether this was the right decision or not. Regardless, it's not surprising to see the government rule that a government agent is not responsible for the death of a civilian. It's also impossible to support the protestors who are now destroying property and resorting to violence.


Civilian jurors. Right decision based on facts easy to know.


----------



## AmericanFirst (Nov 25, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> > Desperado said:
> ...


Just like the pussy cowards rioting right now.


----------



## AmericanFirst (Nov 25, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Heard Wilson claim he was punched 10 times but there was very mild, almost non-existent, marks on him. Then he claimed it was 2 hits and he thought he was going to be knocked out. How did the jury let him go on such conflicting information?


Cry a little tear. Right decision. brown got what he had coming based on his actions, period!


----------



## AmericanFirst (Nov 25, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Bullshit liar, stfu witch.


----------



## hipeter924 (Nov 25, 2014)

Sure some Black lynch mob will get the officer eventually, though it would accomplish nothing but briefly satisfy their desire for revenge. Reality is that the cop was following procedure, and is no more guilty of 'murder' than anyone else that is granted by law to defend themselves.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Nov 25, 2014)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...



With evidence like this smoking-gun-real-time video, ANYONE but the police would have been indicted in a heartbeat.


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 25, 2014)

*'They're Definitely Targeting People': How The St. Louis County Courts Screw Over Minorities*

FERGUSON, Mo. - The concept of "driving while black" has been part of the public consciousness for years, but for those who have never experienced this injustice, it's hard to understand how much it can permeate the lives of those caught up in it.

The Huffington Post visited four separate St. Louis-area municipal courts in a span of four nights last week: Pasadena Hills, Jennings, Country Club Hills and St. Ann. Two court sessions took place in municipal buildings, and two took place in residential homes that serve as courtrooms and city hall. In every single court session, the court officials, police officers and lawyers were overwhelmingly white, while the defendants were overwhelmingly black.

Part of the nickel and diming of America's working class, with a particular focus on African Americans, the unrelenting harassment of people leads to lost hours at work, if not lost jobs, and transfers millions of dollars from those who can afford it least to a government that then uses it to disproportionately imprison members of its community.

More: 'They're Definitely Targeting People': How The St. Louis County Courts Screw Over Minorities

Something is horribly wrong in the St. Louis area!


----------



## Swagger (Nov 25, 2014)

In light of the events shortly following the Grand Jury's verdict, would it be at all inappropriate to re-name the town Fergudishu?


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 25, 2014)

What is CNN thinking by having Mark O'Mara constantly commentating on this case?  The insensitivity is unbelievable.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 25, 2014)

Swagger said:


> In light of the events shortly following the Grand Jury's verdict, would it be at all inappropriate to re-name the town Fergudishu?



Might be about right.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 25, 2014)

Lakhota said:


> What is CNN thinking by having Mark O'Mara constantly commentating on this case?  The insensitivity is unbelievable.



Why ? The guy is obviously an expert, and just because he won a case you didn't approve of doesn't change his expertise.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 25, 2014)

AvgGuyIA said:


> Fucking Eric Holder is going to disregard the findings of the Grand Jury and have Officer Wilson charged with a civil rights violation.  This proves that liberal blacks should not be in positions of power.  They have an agenda and seeking justice isn't part of it.  They seek revenge.  It serves no purpose than to poison race relations.  People are getting sick and tired of it.



They can indeed go after him with federal civil rights violations, but consider this.

When the cops got off in the Rodney King case and the feds decided to go after them, they had the smoking gun.
They had a video of the cops beating the living shit out of King. No if and or buts. They could see with their own eyes that the cops went way over the top with excessive force.

You don't have that kind of evidence here, so although they could try and get Wilson, it wont be nearly as easy.


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 25, 2014)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > What is CNN thinking by having Mark O'Mara constantly commentating on this case?  The insensitivity is unbelievable.
> ...



It's CNN's insensitivity and timing that bother me.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 25, 2014)

Those people where their jobs are gone, guess they will have to try very hard to find new jobs to pay rent, buy food, tell their kids no xmas presents this year cuz their job places were burned to the ground by a bunch of hooligans. Good going, rioters. You just hurt a shitload of your own. Oh. Wait. Nevermind. You don't care. You got your free stuff and your parent (singular) is so proud she didn't have to pay for it.


----------



## BallsBrunswick (Nov 25, 2014)

hipeter924 said:


> Sure some Black lynch mob will get the officer eventually, though it would accomplish nothing but briefly satisfy their desire for revenge. Reality is that the cop was following procedure, and is no more guilty of 'murder' than anyone else that is granted by law to defend themselves.



You're assuming these people will even care in six weeks? These rioters aren't exactly motivated intelligent people. They'll be angry about the next racist indignity that the white man is inflicting on them and have forgotten all about this in a few weeks.

It's like people getting mad at the President. You really think these rioters give a fuck about what the President said? This is about new Nikes and being lawless more than any sort of grand protest.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 25, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Those people where their jobs are gone, guess they will have to try very hard to find new jobs to pay rent, buy food, tell their kids no xmas presents this year cuz their job places were burned to the ground by a bunch of hooligans. Good going, rioters. You just hurt a shitload of your own. Oh. Wait. Nevermind. You don't care. You got your free stuff and your parent (singular) is so proud she didn't have to pay for it.



Just like with Rodney King the dumbfucks were burning down the very stores they shopped at every day.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 25, 2014)

They aren't very intelligent, are they.


----------



## BallsBrunswick (Nov 25, 2014)

DigitalDrifter said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> > Fucking Eric Holder is going to disregard the findings of the Grand Jury and have Officer Wilson charged with a civil rights violation.  This proves that liberal blacks should not be in positions of power.  They have an agenda and seeking justice isn't part of it.  They seek revenge.  It serves no purpose than to poison race relations.  People are getting sick and tired of it.
> ...



It's a witch hunt, evidence doesn't matter.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 25, 2014)

Gracie said:


> They aren't very intelligent, are they.



That's for sure.


----------



## Yurt (Nov 25, 2014)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Those people where their jobs are gone, guess they will have to try very hard to find new jobs to pay rent, buy food, tell their kids no xmas presents this year cuz their job places were burned to the ground by a bunch of hooligans. Good going, rioters. You just hurt a shitload of your own. Oh. Wait. Nevermind. You don't care. You got your free stuff and your parent (singular) is so proud she didn't have to pay for it.
> ...



this is what i don't get.  if you're going to protest, why damage your neighborhood and your neighbors business?  

makes no sense.  the neighbors and businesses did nothing, yet, stupid jerks will take out their angst on them because they are chickenshit assholes.


----------



## Desperado (Nov 25, 2014)

Can you imagine if whites would have reacted in the same way to a verdict they did not agree with, say for instance the OJ Case?
A perfect example of the difference in the races..


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 25, 2014)

I noticed the convienence store that Brown robbed had the "hands up" images all over his front windows in a show of support for Brown, yet the protesters tore the place apart.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 25, 2014)

BURN THIS PLACE DOWN...BURN THIS PLACE DOWN.

So when can we expect him to be arrested for inciting a riot?

Brown family blasts prosecutor s handling of case - AOL.com


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 25, 2014)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> *Everybody who's hoping that Chicken Man Wilson gets off, keep this in mind:  What happens in Ferguson isn't going to stay in Ferguson.  Riots in the 1960s started from black women who were sent to the back of the bus and other black people who couldn't get service at a lunch counter. *


Why would sane, rational people riot because someone was not put on trial for a crime he did not commit?


----------



## Conservative65 (Nov 25, 2014)

AmericanFirst said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Wilson says that Mike Brown punched him in the right cheek with his right fist. So he was sitting on the left side of his car, with his left cheek facing the window that Brown stuck his fist into, right?
> ...


 
How about ask her if she believes the witnesses who said he was surrendering and has his back turned although the professionals in forensics said otherwise.


----------



## Conservative65 (Nov 25, 2014)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> *Everybody who's hoping that Chicken Man Wilson gets off, keep this in mind:  What happens in Ferguson isn't going to stay in Ferguson.  Riots in the 1960s started from black women who were sent to the back of the bus and other black people who couldn't get service at a lunch counter. *


 
That's about typical for people who use something unrelated to the reason for which they protest they justify how violence is OK when they do it because "they is be mad"


----------



## Conservative65 (Nov 25, 2014)

M14 Shooter said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> > *Everybody who's hoping that Chicken Man Wilson gets off, keep this in mind:  What happens in Ferguson isn't going to stay in Ferguson.  Riots in the 1960s started from black women who were sent to the back of the bus and other black people who couldn't get service at a lunch counter. *
> ...


 
They wouldn't.  People who do that and commit acts of violence against locations that had nothing to do with why they are protesting aren't rational.  If they really gave a shit about Michael Brown, wouldn't their target be the police station if they believed violence was the right thing to do?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 25, 2014)

> Wilson told jurors that he initially encountered Brown and a friend walking in a street and, when he told them to move to a sidewalk, Brown responded with an expletive. Wilson then noticed that Brown had a handful of cigars, "and that's when it clicked for me," he said, referring to a radio report minutes earlier of a robbery at a nearby convenience store.
> 
> Wilson said he asked a dispatcher to send additional police, and then backed his vehicle up in front of Brown and his friend. As he tried to open the door, Wilson said Brown slammed it back shut.
> 
> ...



Brown family blasts prosecutor s handling of case - AOL.com


----------



## HenryBHough (Nov 25, 2014)

Does Holder's "Justice" Department have its own hit squads?

Or is this a set-side for minority contractors?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 25, 2014)

Mad Scientist said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > I just looked and saw dozens of news sources reporting a shooting in a city other than Ferguson. Is that what you are talking about?
> ...



I'm fine with talking about the fires. Who gave you any other impression? 

Sand? Bush? What?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 25, 2014)

007 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



007

You got any sources yet, genius boy? Ferguson police officer. Shot.  Not. University City police officer shot......yup. 

Let's go. You were being polite? You were being stupid. You heard it but it wasn't accurate. You are a dupe.

Apologize any time.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 25, 2014)

Governor and heads of police agencies, and National Guard speaking right now.

They say they are not going to tolerate another night like last night.


Let's hope they mean it.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 25, 2014)

National Guard #'s to triple.


----------



## AmericanFirst (Nov 25, 2014)

Conservative65 said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> > *Everybody who's hoping that Chicken Man Wilson gets off, keep this in mind:  What happens in Ferguson isn't going to stay in Ferguson.  Riots in the 1960s started from black women who were sent to the back of the bus and other black people who couldn't get service at a lunch counter. *
> ...


Typical libtard that one.


----------



## AmericanFirst (Nov 25, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


The dupes are on the left.


----------



## ninja007 (Nov 25, 2014)

whats Barry gonna say now? I understand your anger? What a prick. Does anyone think he wants these riots? I do- after all, he was a community agitator and racist.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 25, 2014)

So Michael Brown's father is the one who called for calm, while the step-father was the one calling for a campfire.


----------



## Friends (Nov 25, 2014)

DigitalDrifter said:


> So Michael Brown's father is the one who called for calm, while the step-father was the one calling for a campfire.


 
Nobody knows who their fathers are, not even their mothers.


----------



## ninja007 (Nov 25, 2014)

Lakhota said:


> What is CNN thinking by having Mark O'Mara constantly commentating on this case?  The insensitivity is unbelievable.




kinda like having Van Jones, Jackson and Sharpton respond...


----------



## Friends (Nov 25, 2014)

Can anyone deny that those people are dangerous and inferior?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 25, 2014)

Friends said:


> Can anyone deny that those people are dangerous and inferior?


Come on now.


----------



## Pop23 (Nov 25, 2014)

DigitalDrifter said:


> So Michael Brown's father is the one who called for calm, while the step-father was the one calling for a campfire.



One, dressed in saggy thug pants started yelling burn this mother down. 

Yep, if I'm one of those businesses, I'm calling my attorney and filing lawsuits.


----------



## MaryL (Nov 25, 2014)

In this day and age, a just and fair result  provokes a race riot, that is sad. I am not liking protesters and looters  right now. Give up the Guy Fawkes masks,  you are betrayers. You liars. Frauds.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 25, 2014)

Obama speaking in Chicago, but what I am hearing is strange indeed, because he seems to think that a police force needs to be representative of the community it works in, so I will ask all of America a crazy question now (why is this ?) Isn't this sort of admitting that there are things that go on in a black community that the vast majority of law abiding Americans just can't seem to wrap their minds around, and even Obama has a problem when he stumbles in his words trying to carefully address the situation, and then very carefully tries not to inflame the situation any further because he doesn't know what to do really.... He sort of puts it all off on law enforcement instead. Now why does he think that blacks can only represent blacks in a community ? Why does that community have to be treated differently than any other peaceful and/or diverse American community in this nation ? Whites were poor in vast numbers in the past, and I can remember this when growing up, but what I don't remember is us blaming our poverty on anyone other than ourselves in life. We made choices over time that placed our families where they were in various time periods through out our history in America. The opportunities were always there, but it just came down to whether or not we took advantage of those opportunities or not. 

I feel sorry for Obama sort of, because he himself is struggling with this so called racial identity in life, and so he doesn't know himself as to whether or not he is looked at as an American or he is looked at as a militant black man who is confused as to what he is doing in America as the President of the United States, and for all Americans in these supposed to be United States? I mean he thinks that this nation hates the black man, and so that is the perspective or attitude in which he has about these things, therefore causing a huge conflict of interest when he tries to address the nation or help the nation in this regard to get better.

I remember our houses with the grass cut and the paint and gutters in excellent condition, even though we were poor and struggling in life. 

I remember us figuring out all kinds of ways to make things work when we didn't have the money to just go out and buy convenience like so many others could. Did we want to take what others had or to covet what they had, no we didn't, and this was because we wanted to be creative and figure it all out on our own, and not to try and take someone else stuff or money or to covet these things in which were not ours. Why is Obama saying that these people need special attention (kidding me right), when they are suppose to be Americans just like any other in this nation ?  There is something wrong if a white police officer can't  go into a majority black community and represent the citizens there just like any other American should be able to do in the same.

Do the blacks rioting take no responsibility for their actions, or that they have to blame everything on the whites, and then try to do it forever and ever also ?


----------



## Rozman (Nov 25, 2014)

AvgGuyIA said:


> If you can't get indicted by a Grand Jury, then you are really innocent.  Congrats to the Grand Jury.  Officer Brown will have to retire and I hope he makes millions from a book and movie.



Sharpton and the like are going bat shit that the Officer should have been charged and it should not have gone to the GJ
or he should have told them to indict...on which charge Al?

Why would a prosecutor push for an indictment on a case he or she knows they can't win... why because there's not enough there to get a conviction.Here there wasn't even enough to charge.

The prosecutor went the whole 9 yards and put everything on the table for the GJ to charge and they refused....

Why is there a problem?


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 25, 2014)

If Obama and Holder would speak to this nation as Americans all, and give respect to all equally, then that alone would begin the healing process for the blacks in which he feels he has to continually place a bib on when speaking to them in front of us.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 25, 2014)

Well I see CNN has Van Jones on again. As if he's capable of being objective !


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 25, 2014)

Rozman said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> > If you can't get indicted by a Grand Jury, then you are really innocent.  Congrats to the Grand Jury.  Officer Brown will have to retire and I hope he makes millions from a book and movie.
> ...


Because minority mob rule and minority mob mentalities are the best thing going now in this nation for some, and this is being found in some circles where it is getting a bump no matter what goes on, and even if it is wrong sometimes or many times it still gets that bump, so that's why there is a problem these days, and especially as it all spirals out of control now.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 25, 2014)

Here's the interview today with George Stephanopoulus.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 25, 2014)

So...no national guard tonight either, eh? All cities...get your prezzies and fuck black friday. Its FREE tonight. And tomorrow night. And the night after. And the one after that.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 25, 2014)

They just turned a police car over in Fergusson. Get ready again.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 25, 2014)

Another police car set on fire.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 25, 2014)

I'm not surprised. I won't watch it. Out of sight, out of mind.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 25, 2014)

Despite the National Guard being present.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 25, 2014)

They have been told to stand down. You KNOW they have. Just don't know who ordered it.


----------



## Pop23 (Nov 25, 2014)

Directly in front of City Hall

WTF


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 25, 2014)

It's like they're trying to egg the police into getting violent.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Nov 25, 2014)

its time to declare martial law and tell them fuckers to get back to their ghetto or go to jail. PERIOD


----------



## Pop23 (Nov 25, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> its time to declare martial law and tell them fuckers to get back to their ghetto or go to jail. PERIOD



^^^^ This ^^^^


----------



## Gracie (Nov 25, 2014)

They are testing them now. To see how much further they can go.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 25, 2014)

Protests across the country starting to pick up now as well.

If you're in a big city, make sure you have plenty of ammo.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Nov 25, 2014)

Another solution, I mean the Mississippi River is RIGHT THERE


----------



## Pop23 (Nov 25, 2014)

Looks like it's getting a bit ugly in NYC


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 25, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Another solution, I mean the Mississippi River is RIGHT THERE


And as I mentioned last night, I will never understand why this country doesn't use water cannon.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 25, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> Looks like it's getting a bit ugly in NYC


A bit ? NYC has been more than a bit ugly for a long time.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 25, 2014)

Glad I live where I live. Quiet as a mouse. Everyone at home watching tv minding their own business. I love it here.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Nov 25, 2014)

DigitalDrifter said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > Another solution, I mean the Mississippi River is RIGHT THERE
> ...




Because it reminds people of the 60s

I guarantee you if they dumped 10K gallons of water on that crowd, they'd go home. The Mississippi River is probably 40 degrees right now.


----------



## Pop23 (Nov 25, 2014)

Are the police getting serious in ferguson?

Ordering the crowd to leave?


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Nov 25, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Glad I live where I live. Quiet as a mouse. Everyone at home watching tv minding their own business. I love it here.



I was at the restaurant today, our sommelier is black and he was wtf is wrong with these people? as he served me my cocktail.


----------



## BallsBrunswick (Nov 25, 2014)

This is about what I was thinking. A few trouble makers and the cops aren't fucking around tonight. This will be over in two or three hours.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 25, 2014)

The scant few blacks around here are just shaking their heads. Then again, all of them are college students. Smarter than the average kid not there yet.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 25, 2014)

BallsBrunswick said:


> This is about what I was thinking. A few trouble makers and the cops aren't fucking around tonight. This will be over in two or three hours.


Good. The rest of the USA towns getting in on the action need to do the same.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Nov 25, 2014)

Need to deploy these as well


----------



## BallsBrunswick (Nov 25, 2014)

From what I gather last night was a few hundred idiots running around the streets. Sounds tonight like it's a couple dozen with the much more aggressive police force. All in all I think the authorities did well with what they could do.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 25, 2014)

Time to end the in-house terrrorism. By any means. And start arresting people!
I read somewhere but forget where, that 61 were arrested last night..ALL from Ferguson except 3. I think.


----------



## BallsBrunswick (Nov 25, 2014)

Only 61 arrests last night? I've seen house parties get more out of control than this bullshit. Either a lot of people got away with major felonies last night or the media is full of shit.


----------



## Pop23 (Nov 25, 2014)

BallsBrunswick said:


> Only 61 arrests last night? I've seen house parties get more out of control than this bullshit. Either a lot of people got away with major felonies last night or the media is full of shit.



No, I think Gracie's correct, low 80s if you count St. Louis


----------



## Gracie (Nov 25, 2014)

I remember where I read it now. Twitter. Someone I follow retweeted someone else who is listening to the scanners or something.


----------



## BallsBrunswick (Nov 25, 2014)

I'm not doubting anyone or criticizing the numbers. I just think this is a pretty pussy ass race war despite all of the media's attempts to get Helter Skelter up this bitch.


----------



## Mertex (Nov 25, 2014)

dannyboys said:


> Grab the popcorn. Cool the beers.
> Time to watch the Tree Dwellers do what they have done for centuries.




It's people with attitude like yours that are the cause of situations such as these.  What have we, as white people done for centuries?  I wonder if you would have done better if you would have had to suffer years of oppression such as they have?  Your comment just shows how immature you are, or maybe you are not familiar with America's history.  Or, maybe you're one of the ones that are proud of some our ancestors and their raunchy behavior?


AMERICA’S ONGOING CRIMES AGAINST BLACKS, AND WHAT IT NEEDS TO DO TO MAKE UP FOR THEM 

*Kerry M.* writes:


Responding to your article, “We must face the fact of black racist violence against whites,” what seems to be missing in font size 18 point is *that white men raped black women, men and children for over 400 years in this Caucasian dominated country. *How can you write about something with such precision, yet overlook the blatant fact the *white America perpetuated and inflicted this kind of humiliating violation on a people FIRST!
To remind white America of the systematic and physical lynching of the black man since he arrived on these shores and the intentional and mostly successful attempt to destroy the structure of the black family by mentally and/or physically castrating the black man would not only demand that white America be accountable and take responsibility for the monster they have created and now want to go away, but it would also demand white America’s silence.*

What really pisses white America off, is that through every attempt they have made to sterilize, kill, imprison, etc., they cannot get rid of the black man and his kind. Black people built this country at the sacrifice of everything they knew to that point of crossing oceans in iron shackles… that debt has never been repaid.. not 1%. White Americans live a life of privilege and nondiscrimination in their day to day.

Amazing how they call out “Injustice” when they experience something that black America has lived with since they involuntarily set foot on American soil. They don’t understand that black people are not the problem. The problem is the self liberty of self entitled white America.

America s ongoing crimes against blacks and what it needs to do to make up for them


----------



## BallsBrunswick (Nov 25, 2014)

tl;dr


----------



## thereisnospoon (Nov 25, 2014)

Mertex said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > Grab the popcorn. Cool the beers.
> ...


and you posted this inflammatory racist shit why?
Because you are an inflammatory racist piece of shit?


----------



## Mertex (Nov 25, 2014)

BallsBrunswick said:


> tl;dr



That's part of the problem.


----------



## BallsBrunswick (Nov 25, 2014)

Sounds the party is starting to kick off again Ferguson. It's 11 PM there now correct? Looking at the feed and the pics, there can't be more than a few hundred rioters running around in this area. I imagine it would be easy to lock the area down when the alcohol starts peaking.


----------



## BallsBrunswick (Nov 25, 2014)

Mertex said:


> BallsBrunswick said:
> 
> 
> > tl;dr
> ...



Yeah, me not wasting the time to read your silly bullshit about ancient history and how that's justification about a group of idiots burning their neighborhood down is what's keeping the black man down.


----------



## Mertex (Nov 25, 2014)

thereisnospoon said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > dannyboys said:
> ...



Look at you, all grown up, can't debate like a civil person, all you can do is act like the ones that you are making fun of.  And you think I'm the one that is racist?  Obviously you don't know the definition of racist.  Did you read the post I was responding to?  Obviously not.  Grow up.


----------



## Mertex (Nov 25, 2014)

BallsBrunswick said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > BallsBrunswick said:
> ...



I'm not condoning the behavior of those that are violently protesting, you moron.  Look at the post that I was responding to.  If you are going to use racist slurs to refer to people, then you deserve whatever reaction you get from them.

And your "fair and balanced" logo under your username tells me all I have to know about you.
You are far from being fair and balanced.....


----------



## BallsBrunswick (Nov 25, 2014)

Mertex said:


> BallsBrunswick said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Racists slurs? Calling someone or a group of rioters "idiots" isn't a racial slur.  You're doing more to hurt racial harmony in this country with your victimized uber guilty bullshit views than the cop who blew away that black guy.


----------



## Mertex (Nov 25, 2014)

BallsBrunswick said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > BallsBrunswick said:
> ...



That's not what he called them.  What the hell are you talking about.....go read the post I was responding to before you get your panties all in a wad.


----------



## Mertex (Nov 25, 2014)

BallsBrunswick said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > BallsBrunswick said:
> ...



This is who I was responding to.  Next time, read the whole post.



dannyboys said:


> Grab the popcorn. Cool the beers.
> *Time to watch the Tree Dwellers do what they have done for centuries.*


----------



## BallsBrunswick (Nov 25, 2014)

Looks like some fun might kick off tonight after all.



> Subjects with Molotov Cocktails and guns headed to Ferguson PD - Scanners
> 
> /u/FergusonUpdates


----------



## BallsBrunswick (Nov 25, 2014)




----------



## thereisnospoon (Nov 25, 2014)

Mertex said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


There is nothing to debate. You posted this race bating commentary which I might add, is not yours, but a C&P of someone else's work.
Now you expect me to debate someone who is not here?
Sorry, sweet tart. It doesn't work that way.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Nov 25, 2014)

Mertex said:


> BallsBrunswick said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


You unwittingly tried to come up with something profound and using someone else's opinion piece started a shit storm. And now you have the nerve to act surprised when you get a negative reaction?
Cut the crap. You know exactly what you did.


----------



## Mr. H. (Nov 25, 2014)

Y0u phat fuck


----------



## asaratis (Nov 26, 2014)

AmericanFirst said:


> I
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> ...


Apparently, you misunderstood my truncated statement.  I'm not a protestor.  I applaud the correct "no bill".  What I see is a prolonged series of demonstrations, despite the FORENSIC EVIDENCE and testimony of eye witnesses that DID NOT PARTICIPATE IN THE STORE ROBBERY that back up Wilson's account.  I doubt that 10% of the jump-on-the-band-wagon protestors even know what "forensic evidence" means.  If they do know what it means, they don't know what it tells about this particular incident.

A thug is dead. That thug brought about the actions and reactions that caused his own death by gunfire.

Dorian Johnson is a lying thug also.  He just knew better than to try to "put a beat down" on a LEO.

Then Big Mike's daddy, wearing his pants with the belt below his asshole, screams to the madding crowd, "BURN THIS BITCH DOWN!!!!

So the crowd tried!

Stupid, uncivilized idiots!


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 26, 2014)

A call for civility ?... 


Is this guy right or wrong ?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 26, 2014)

Is CNN trying to become the next MSNBC ?

Since the Grand Jury decision, they've been having Van Jones on during most of the reporting from Fergusson.

This morning, they have the white Uncle Tom Tim Wise on. These people lack any ability to be objective.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 26, 2014)

I wonder if the police will be able to piece together video that will enable them to figure out the criminals who started the fires ?

I hope they find out, and I hope there are harsh penalties.


----------



## dannyboys (Nov 26, 2014)

DigitalDrifter said:


> I wonder if the police will be able to piece together video that will enable them to figure out the criminals who started the fires ?
> 
> I hope they find out, and I hope there are harsh penalties.


Hope is a wonderful thing.
Unfortunately in this case there is no hope of ever catching the 'Special Needs Tree Dwellers' who started the fires.
Negroes, generally, world wide are a failed race who were basically left behind hundreds of years ago b/c they simply did not/do not have the mental capacity to function in a world that requires self reliance and impulse control and personal pride. We see this fact demonstrated in every inner city in the world.
 We are seeing it in Ferguson.
How many young negro men have been murdered by other young negro men in Chicagoland in the last month?
Where is Rev. Al?
Sitting in a private jet with 5 million bucks in his pocket.........every fucking penny from being the country's number one gold star race whore.
And the negroes love him! Go fucking figure!


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 26, 2014)

I think FOOLISH PRIDE is another big thing that goes on in these things, where as once the FOOLISH PRIDE button is pushed, then it's as if nothing can get through anymore. What black people have to understand is that while in their weakness, the devil is never lurking to far from a peoples weakness, and FOOLISH PRIDE is a weakness because it is sin, and when he senses it or when he detects it in anyone or anything, then he uses it as a weapon against anyone who allows that to control them. He uses anything and everything to lure his victims in, and then he dupes them into doing what he wants them to do afterwards. What I see down in Ferguson is the Devil doing his works through a people who are vulnerable to such a thing, and are sadly weak as a result of listening to his minions of all walks dupe them over the years. Like the video of Johnathan above states, it's time to change it, where as what he is saying is to change ones mind about things, and this is so that people can *win over their struggles* not by violence and mayhem, but by just being better than this when struggles come along. Christianity was the answer for millions over the years, and it works to make millions better, and it helps them to understand better about how that ole devil works in this world.

Overcome the oppressor ? And so who is the real oppressor in the world (it ain't whitey), but really who are all the players who are playing the devils game in life ?  How about if the oppressor has become you your own self in life, and therefore it is oppressing you through your own mind instead of it coming from some outside force or what have you ? Then what?. The devil is the master of the enslavement of the mind if ones allows him to be, so unless his chains are broken within you, then slavery as anyone chooses shall be what one chooses until somehow the light goes off and the right thing happens in which is found within the mind itself at that very moment when one wakes up to smell the coffee again.


----------



## Mertex (Nov 26, 2014)

thereisnospoon said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > thereisnospoon said:
> ...



I was responding to someone who made a racial slur, who calls black people names, and I was pointing out that doing that (which is nothing but racism) just keeps the hate and the animosity alive.   If you had read the article maybe you would have understood what I was trying to point out.   If you had been oppressed for centuries, you might react in the same way.  Anyone who can't talk without getting nasty is not mature, is just acting like a child and your comments, calling me names is proof of that.  You don't have the mentality to discuss the matter, so you resort to slinging poop. 

And, you have the nerve to get mad at the blacks in Ferguson getting upset for being discriminated, and here you are getting upset over a few words on a Forum, tsk, tsk.


----------



## Mertex (Nov 26, 2014)

thereisnospoon said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > BallsBrunswick said:
> ...



I provided the link, moron, I wasn't trying to take credit for the article.  Obviously you're not very educated or you have been able to figure that out.  And, there is nothing that isn't known by many in the article, that black people have been oppressed for centuries and their reaction is proof that they're tired of it.  The racial slurs that were spewed out by the idiot I was responding to, is proof that racism is still a part of some people's lives.  If it isn't part of yours, then bravo, but I wasn't responding to you, now, was I?


----------



## JWBooth (Nov 26, 2014)

Getting mad at abuse (real or imagined) is one thing, and properly presented can engender popular support and sympathy. Burning, rioting, looting, and assault only feeds negative stereotypes and lifts support for the very authority they are angry at.

Mad at the police and the city government? Make your war on them, not on the car parts store, Walgreens, used car lot, or a pizza joint.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 26, 2014)

JWBooth said:


> Getting mad at abuse (real or imagined) is one thing, and properly presented can engender popular support and sympathy. Burning, rioting, looting, and assault only feeds negative stereotypes and lifts support for the very authority they are angry at.
> 
> Mad at the police and the city government? Make your war on them, not on the car parts store, Walgreen's, used car lot, or a pizza joint.


Well the reason I think they do this (the blacks who do these things), is because it is the only thing close enough or available at close range for them to do or strike out against, so they lash out at everything around them in order to grab the attentions of those who are not readily available onto them, and so through these drastic means they think that it will bring them to their table quick, and that is what they think.  It is the only avenue they know, and it is the only avenue they choose. Now why is this one wonders, when they supposedly have more representation than the average poor white person does now ? I mean white poor folks don't have a white NAACP to call upon or to represent them, nor do they have an Al Sharpton or Jessie Jackson to come running when they feel they are oppressed by the man. Hec they don't even have a President that is sympathetic to their needs, because Obama is not nor will he ever be the President for all citizens equally in this nation. He has shown his bias, and black people expected him to change everything for them in this nation or else.

I mean they say it all the time now, that they are still waiting on that change Obama promised, but what exactly is that change, and does it include poor white folks as well ? It's getting so that black folks are dominating the Oh Poor Me in this nation, while white poor folks aren't being included in these things at all, and that is just wrong period to a lot of white people. There isn't going to be a whole lot of sympathy from the average white person in this nation now on these issues, because if anything Obama has messed that up also.  You can not play these racial politics in this way, and then keep the majority of the citizens in this nation on your side. IT WON"T WORK and IT DOESN'T WORK!


----------



## Mertex (Nov 26, 2014)

JWBooth said:


> Getting mad at abuse (real or imagined) is one thing, and properly presented can engender popular support and sympathy. Burning, rioting, looting, and assault only feeds negative stereotypes and lifts support for the very authority they are angry at.
> 
> Mad at the police and the city government? Make your war on them, not on the car parts store, Walgreens, used car lot, or a pizza joint.



I agree, but you can see, even on this thread, the ones that are most disturbed by what is going on in Ferguson are the very same ones that are making racial slurs.  The problem goes deeper than what we are seeing in Ferguson.....until people realize that we are all "humans" on this planet and that being white is not something we had anything to do with, it was an act of God, then maybe we will see less and less of these type of situations.


----------



## Mertex (Nov 26, 2014)

beagle9 said:


> I mean white poor folks don't have a white NAACP to call upon or to represent them, nor do they have an Al Sharpton or Jessie Jackson to come running when they feel they are oppressed by the man. Hec they don't even have a President that is sympathetic to their needs, because Obama is not nor will he ever be the President for all citizens equally in this nation. He has shown his bias, and black people expected him to change everything for them in this nation or else.



Are you serious?  Poor white folk will never get the same crappy treatment that poor black people get.  The statistics are clear that there is a definite bias in the way blacks vs whites are treated.  White people don't need an NAACP because they are not discriminated against based on the color of their skin.  When have whites ever had to sit in a different part of a restaurant or theater, or drink from a different water fountain...or go to separate and ill equipped schools?  True that all that is gone, but the racism continues.  People today make all kinds of excuses for racism and continue the hate and anger toward blacks.  You can see it in this very thread, generalizing and insulting all black people (those that have nothing to do with what is going on) due to the actions of those in Ferguson.


----------



## Noomi (Nov 26, 2014)

Rocko said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Wilson says that Mike Brown punched him in the right cheek with his right fist. So he was sitting on the left side of his car, with his left cheek facing the window that Brown stuck his fist into, right?
> ...



Explain how it is possible. You can try it yourself if you like.


----------



## Noomi (Nov 26, 2014)

JWBooth said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Wilson says that Mike Brown punched him in the right cheek with his right fist. So he was sitting on the left side of his car, with his left cheek facing the window that Brown stuck his fist into, right?
> ...



Explain how it is possible.


----------



## Mertex (Nov 26, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...




What do you expect from ignorant, red-neck trailer-trash people with access to a computer?  

You just posed a question that is giving him a headache and he is throwing up!.....


----------



## Jackson (Nov 26, 2014)

Was the decision unanimous?


----------



## Mertex (Nov 26, 2014)

Jackson said:


> Was the decision unanimous?



Only needed 9 for the decision, and there were 9 whites 2 blacks on the grand jury.....hmmmm.


----------



## Mertex (Nov 26, 2014)

BlackSand said:


> natrualgas said:
> 
> 
> > Reported riots in Mexico city.
> ...




Oooh, that sounds like a racist remark........trying to compare San Antonio to Mexico City....you mean by the number of Hispanics?  Thought you were above that....


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 26, 2014)

Mertex said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > I mean white poor folks don't have a white NAACP to call upon or to represent them, nor do they have an Al Sharpton or Jessie Jackson to come running when they feel they are oppressed by the man. Hec they don't even have a President that is sympathetic to their needs, because Obama is not nor will he ever be the President for all citizens equally in this nation. He has shown his bias, and black people expected him to change everything for them in this nation or else.
> ...



The excuses need to stop, just like you said none of that exist today, so not a lot of sympathy is going to come from whites anymore who have moved on or have been born into a different era, and so the *broad discrimination excuse brush* has to be used now, because it is harder to prove that a person was not being discriminated against when they say that they were, and especially if they claim this when in fact there weren't, so the *quick excuse broad discrimination brush *works wonders in that regard for those who will use it in a heart beat these days.  

What a set up that is, and many people have got to be envious of such a set up, because it sure beats working like so many whites and blacks do in America, but sadly still can't get ahead because of it all.

I don't think that Whites are buying it anymore, and especially the whites who had nothing to do with any of it now, and weren't even born into it yet they have to carry the burden because the blacks are going to make them carry the burden, along with the guilt even if they are innocent in these things except for their having white skin in which convicts them.


----------



## BlackSand (Nov 26, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Oooh, that sounds like a racist remark........trying to compare San Antonio to Mexico City....you mean by the number of Hispanics?  Thought you were above that....



What is racist about it ... I in no way suggested that Hispanics were any more or less superior than anyone else. I didn't say anything offense about Hispanics unless they are offended by the idea they live in the awesome city of San Antonio in the great states of Texas. The context was in reference to people listing cities in the United States with demonstrations.

Don't let your bigotry cloud your ability to properly evaluate the text ... Or foolishly get ahead of yourself trying to criticize someone else.

.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 26, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...


Been a racist long Mertex ? I bet you've been one ever since your parents taught you to be one or maybe you leaned it at a public school. Maybe it' self made because you are looking for some clique to belong to, but it is 2014 you know, and everyone is looking for a little nostalgia these days...LOL


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 27, 2014)

Looks like all quiet tonight ?


----------



## Mertex (Nov 27, 2014)

BlackSand said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Oooh, that sounds like a racist remark........trying to compare San Antonio to Mexico City....you mean by the number of Hispanics?  Thought you were above that....
> ...



This is what you responded to someone saying "Reported riots in Mexico City":



> Is that what they call San Antonio now?



Insinuating that San Antonio is now called Mexico City?  Why else?  Of course I knew you would deny it.....gotta keep up the pretense.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 27, 2014)

Mertex said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


What about when Ray Nagan Called New Orleans " The Chocolate City", would that be keeping up the pretense ? Are you down with that, but not down with the other ?


----------



## BlackSand (Nov 27, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Insinuating that San Antonio is now called Mexico City?  Why else?  Of course I knew you would deny it.....gotta keep up the pretense.



Deny what ... Be above what ... What is it you are insinuating? Why else would I do what ... What is it you think I meant.?

I know what I said, what I meant and why I said it ... How about you explain yourself? 

The only one keeping up pretense is you ... Attempting to have some idea what you are talking about ... Or that the bigoted ideas you have contain any relevance to the accusation you have made.

Grow Up!

.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 27, 2014)

Mertex said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> > natrualgas said:
> ...




This is how racists and bigots out themselves without even knowing it.  And yes, this is how the Right does Latino outreach. And the Left thanks the Right for this. Please, Right, keep on doing what you are doing. Thank you.


----------



## Jroc (Nov 27, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > BlackSand said:
> ...




How Marxist thugs bring people together...


----------



## BlackSand (Nov 27, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> This is how racists and bigots out themselves without even knowing it.  And yes, this is how the Right does Latino outreach. And the Left thanks the Right for this. Please, Right, keep on doing what you are doing. Thank you.



What was racist about the statement?
Do you know what racism is?

Are you suggesting the student riots in Mexico City have anything to do with The Michael Brown case?

.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 27, 2014)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Looks like all quiet tonight ?


the


Jroc said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


Yes just look at what a legacy this President is going to have when he gets done, and I don't think he is finished yet. Let's check the score board where as there is the Fast and Furious situation, Benghazi, and then there is Racial incitement, and taking sides on the issues without letting the justice system work as it should first, then he can't get anything done except through Executive Orders, or how about the ACA in which is so bad that they call it Obama Care,  Iraq in shambles, Russia re-arming for a new cold war, China testing us,  trading high risk prisoners for one possible deserter who got others killed looking for him, no help for a decorated marine who made a wrong turn and went to a Mexican Prison for it, upping the dependency rates in the nation to unsustainable levels upon his watch, being insensitive about the deaths of Americans, siding with the Muslim Brotherhood against Egypt, and suggesting that the rogue president be re-instated there, instead of investigating what went wrong before injecting himself into their business, calling Fort Hood work place violence instead of a terrorist act, siding with radical Americans against the majority of Americans within our nation, and on and on it all goes. Feel free to add anything I may have missed.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 27, 2014)

When I come here, it's like my computer slows down to the point I can't hardly get a word to type in, but when I leave here everything is good again.. Scratching me head now about what is going on with the site maybe?


----------



## Jroc (Nov 27, 2014)

beagle9 said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like all quiet tonight ?
> ...



Lets not forget the Iran reach out program...





> *Iran: ‘Americans Have Very Clearly Surrendered’ *
> 
> VIENNA—Top Iranian leaders have been celebrating a recently inked extension in nuclear negotiations with the West, with leading military figures and politicians saying that the deal is a sign that the “Americans have very clearly surrendered to Iran’s might,” according to regional reports.





> As negotiations in Vienna break up so that leaders from all sides can return to their countries for further deliberations, the Iranians have already begun mocking the West and insisting that the country’s nuclear rights will soon be recognized.
> 
> With a seven-month extension in talks—originally scheduled to expire on Monday—set to start in early December, nuclear experts are predicting that Iran will continue its most controversial nuclear work and likely have enough enriched fuel for a bomb by June 2015.
> 
> The “Americans have very clearly surrendered to Iran’s might, and this is obvious in their behavior in the region and in the negotiations, and the enemies’ reservations vis-a-vis Iran are completely felt,” Major General Mohammad Ali Jafari, commander of the Iranian Revolution Guards Corps (IRGC), was quoted as saying late Monday following the announcement of an extension in talks


----------



## Wake (Nov 27, 2014)

Sadly, this story has been nothing but a fraud and a complete waste of our time.

Our media hypes up stories in order to get you angry and emotional, because they need the ratings in order to get the money. It's a business. They do it for their bottom line.

I was reading this article, and I have a few thoughts to share on it. Michael Brown was the aggressor in this story. By no means was he a gentle giant. Anyone with eyes, common sense, and integrity can see how he stole those items and then pushed and intimidated that little store clerk. He was a big bully, who actually thought he had the right to treat people that way and not face any sort of consequences for his actions. 

Later in his confrontation with the officer, we learn that this man tried fighting with the officer in order to get his gun. The physical evidence does not lie: the driver-side window was smashed, the driver-side mirror was bent inward, there was a bullet hole and blood in the car, and there was gunpowder residue within it. If he were to gain control of the officer's gun, do you not think he would have then shot him? A gentle giant does not physically abuse others. He does not attempt to hurt or kill people. This man was a danger to society and may have eventually managed to kill somebody along his path. Someone nipped him in the bud.

All the racebaiters and racists in this discussion put aside, let's be reasonable. A lot of the initial witnesses outright lied to everyone. Only after the developments did they change/recant their accounts. Dorian Johnson is responsible for causing much of this unrest, because he *lied*. He said Brown was shot while running away. The evidence refutes this. He said Brown had his hands up. Credible/fearful witnesses refute that. He said the officer dragged the 300lb man into his cop car through the window with one arm. Physics and credible witnesses refute that.

How many liars have poured gasoline on this fire? 

Was the officer supposed to allow himself to die, or almost die? Why? Don't the lives of the police who keep our peace.... don't they matter, too? Was Wilson supposed to be another David Smith that you never heard about thanks to our media? In upstate New York last March, Police Officer David Smith responded to a disturbance call at an office, when suddenly, a disturbed man pummeled the officer as he was attempting to exit his vehicle and then grabbed his gun and shot him dead. The case didn’t become a national metaphor for anything. Our media wants money. That's why they jump on the biggest powder kegs they perceive, well before any of the actual evidence has been laid out. These false narratives tear our country, and out people, apart.

A lot of these people supporting Brown are ignorant. Some blinded. Some zealous. They swallowed up the lies and the exaggerations without keeping a cool head and a cynical mind, letting their paranoia and emotions run rampant instead of adhering to the values of critical-thinking and analysis. These people have been had yet again. Who was it that stoked the flames and the lies during the Martin/Zimmerman issue? Who was it? Do you see a pattern?

Our media is to blame for all of the lies, the emotions, and the destruction our nation has been suffering.


----------



## Yurt (Nov 27, 2014)

other than blaming the media for their lies, good post wake


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 27, 2014)

Wake said:


> Sadly, this story has been nothing but a fraud and a complete waste of our time.
> 
> Our media hypes up stories in order to get you angry and emotional, because they need the ratings in order to get the money. It's a business. They do it for their bottom line.
> 
> ...


Yes, but the people have got to be smart enough to tell lies from the truth, and so does the average citizen. Most can, but over time a lot of people have been dumbed down enough to buy into just about anything, and worse the government has just about given the blacks what they think is a get out of jail or trouble free card, just because they are black. People are so fearful of this government today, and so fearful of their protections of these groups being based upon such narrow minded thinking, that it has become pathetic anymore.

How would you like to be riding around and thinking to yourself that you have a federal government get out of jail free card these days, and knowing that if you are smart enough, well you can work that gift to your advantage on or over just about anything or what anybody says otherwise in society ? That has got to be the wildest thing I have ever seen this day and age, where as in order to blanket protect a group, you have to include even the worst among that group, and why is this ? It's because you are doing this as based upon ones *skin color*, their *gender* or their *sexuality* when protecting them. *HOW STUPID CAN THIS BE ?* It is exactly why Martin Luther King said that he longed for a people that would judge a person not based upon their skin color in life, but judge them based upon their character instead, and this goes for everyone out there in my honest opinion. The reason he felt he needed to say that, is because of exactly what we are seeing today in these groups, where as you have the ones who are peaceful, but then you have the ones who are not, but the government until something like this *(CRISIS)* happens, well it can't figure out who is who as based upon their criteria in which they use, because it blankly protects one and/or a people as based upon their skin color, or ones sexuality or ones gender. They do this instead of judging ones character in life instead, and that is where it all keeps going wrong for them and this nation that is filled with diverse characters who are Americans first and all other second.  

Now it could fix these things quickly if it went by ones character 100% of the time, but it won't do that because there are to many racist who have taken control of the government now, and it is just sad is what it all is, and I mean just sad for most of the Americans and their good character regardless of these things. The feds are actually doing what Martin Luther King in his speech didn't want it to do, and that is to judge a people based upon their skin color, and not upon their character. The Government is the biggest fail going now, and it has created all this mess we are seeing right now today, and that includes the idiotic media in which we have right now today.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 27, 2014)

Streets were pretty cleared out last night.

The police must have dispersed job applications instead of tear gas.


----------



## skye (Nov 27, 2014)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Streets were pretty cleared out last night.
> 
> The police must have dispersed job applications instead of tear gas.




There was nothing more left  to loot.

Plus the snow.


----------



## bucs90 (Nov 27, 2014)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Streets were pretty cleared out last night.
> 
> The police must have dispersed job applications instead of tear gas.



Yep.

Police had job application launchers.

Army Guard had tents set up...forced paternity tests for statewide dna database.

Rioters stayed home.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 27, 2014)

Hopefully Black Friday in Ferguson won't be a whole lot different than past Black Friday's.


----------



## Judicial review (Nov 27, 2014)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Hopefully Black Friday in Ferguson won't be a whole lot different than past Black Friday's.



You are a bad boy. Just terrible.


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 27, 2014)

What else do buzzards do, beside eating the dead?


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 27, 2014)

I don't want to feed into this type of stuff, but here is a *true story* that my daughter was telling me about upon her adventures to the local Walt-Mart on this day (Thanksgiving Sell) before the Black Friday.sell.. She said that as she was standing in line to check out, there was a young black feller about three people back, and she couldn't help but over hear him make a statement that said this "hey look they got us at the back of the bus bro", and so what was this about ? Was this said because they were behind some white people in line as if the white people were positioned there on purpose by the store management or something ?... LOL... I guess they were trying to be funny or something, but in light of all that has transpired lately, I don't think anyone was amused by that kind of thing.

You can't make this stuff up can you ? It's really sad when the civil rights movement is being trashed by the new youth of today or by those who would use it for almost any kind of gain not related to the movement at all, where as they are using BC these days in order to start or keep something going all the time it seems, but it's not helping as Johnathan Gentry said in that You Tube Video, it's just not helping at all..


----------



## Mertex (Nov 28, 2014)

BlackSand said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > This is how racists and bigots out themselves without even knowing it.  And yes, this is how the Right does Latino outreach. And the Left thanks the Right for this. Please, Right, keep on doing what you are doing. Thank you.
> ...


I always figured you for one of the smarter ones on the right....please don't play the dumb card.



> Do you know what racism is?


I do.  Any comment that is meant to demean people of different races whether joking or serious is racism.  Any act that insinuates that people of a different race or not as good as your own race is racism.  Any act of discrimination based on race or skin color is racism.  Did you know that?


The belief that race accounts for differences in human character or ability and that a particular race is superior to others.


Discrimination or prejudice based on race.



> Are you suggesting the student riots in Mexico City have anything to do with The Michael Brown case?


This thread is about the Michael Brown case and what has ensued in relation to it.....so please, don't add insult to injury by acting dumb.


----------



## Mertex (Nov 28, 2014)

beagle9 said:


> The excuses need to stop, just like you said *none of that exist today*, so not a lot of sympathy is going to come from whites anymore who have moved on or have been born into a different era, and so the *broad discrimination excuse brush* has to be used now, because it is harder to prove that a person was not being discriminated against when they say that they were, and especially if they claim this when in fact there weren't, so the *quick excuse broad discrimination brush *works wonders in that regard for those who will use it in a heart beat these days.


What do you mean none of that exists today?  Just read over the posts from the right, they are filled with racial slurs.  If it occurs on a Forum, where all it amounts to is words, why would you think it doesn't exist in real life?  Maybe you don't recognize racism, like so many on the right don't, and don't consider the slurs and nasty treatment as racism.



> What a set up that is, and many people have got to be envious of such a set up, because it sure beats working like so many whites and blacks do in America, but sadly still can't get ahead because of it all.


You are of the mind set that only blacks are on welfare, and therein is the problem with your understanding.



> I don't think that Whites are buying it anymore, and especially the whites who had nothing to do with any of it now, and weren't even born into it yet they have to carry the burden because the blacks are going to make them carry the burden, along with the guilt even if they are innocent in these things except for their having white skin in which convicts them.



When everyone starts treating others with the same respect they want to be treated, then the problems will decrease.  Just like you are tired of what you consider a burden on you, I'm sure that blacks are just as tired of being treated like second-class citizens.


----------



## Mertex (Nov 28, 2014)

BlackSand said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Insinuating that San Antonio is now called Mexico City?  Why else?  Of course I knew you would deny it.....gotta keep up the pretense.
> ...


The least you could do is own up to what you say.  Playing the dumb card doesn't become you, who tries to come off as someone above racism.



> The only one keeping up pretense is you ... Attempting to have some idea what you are talking about ... Or that the bigoted ideas you have contain any relevance to the accusation you have made.
> 
> Grow Up!



You know exactly what you were trying to convey.  Acting dumb and pretending that you were comparing San Antonio to Mexico City for some other reason just makes you look like a spineless person.  At least, if you are going to be so bold as to make racist remarks, own them, unless you are that ignorant that you don't know what racism is.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Nov 28, 2014)

Mertex said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...




I'm going to tell you the same thing I tell the other lefties who whine about racism on this board.

Unless and until I see you in a Guno thread chastising Guno for calling people Christ crackers and such I don't give a god fuck about your opinion about what is and what is not racism..


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 28, 2014)

Mertex said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > The excuses need to stop, just like you said *none of that exist today*, so not a lot of sympathy is going to come from whites anymore who have moved on or have been born into a different era, and so the *broad discrimination excuse brush* has to be used now, because it is harder to prove that a person was not being discriminated against when they say that they were, and especially if they claim this when in fact there weren't, so the *quick excuse broad discrimination brush *works wonders in that regard for those who will use it in a heart beat these days.
> ...



OK, I will try and converse with a racist now, and shockingly one who likes to give the definitions of racism to another when eat up with it herself, so I will answer the best I can to your replies.

1. Racism in the form of what it once was in the past does not exist today in that same from (you keep chasing ghost or creating ghost in your mind), where as what exist today is generally reactionary or knee jerk off of what someone else has said or started, but in real life where the races work and intermingle together, you don't have these problems at all. I consider the problem as being reactionary today in most cases or reverse racism in a lot of other cases.

2. You undoubtedly didn't catch where I said *whites and blacks working* in America, because it is costing all of us in extreme taxation when all is said and done. Where did you get that I was of the mindset that only blacks in America are on welfare? Are you trying to create a racist in order to battle with a racist ? It won't work... Policy changes are needed, and the right policies put in place. Most all people would agree, but of course not the ones (all races) who get the free stuff to the point of dependency, and why would they ?

3. Yes I agree but that respect is a two way street always, and it has no defining lines regarding race, so people need to get over it, and they need to make their way from where it is that they are at in their lives, but it always starts with the one in the mirror first.. Have you never read in the Bible where it says "kill them with kindness and you shall heap coals of fire upon their heads" ? How come it is that people don't trust in his word anymore, because doing it our way isn't working as is shown daily ?  This goes for everyone in life who resist the good Lord's teachings in these things.


----------



## BlackSand (Nov 28, 2014)

Mertex said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Own up to what retard ... What was racist about the statement?
Do you know what racism is?
Are you suggesting the student riots in Mexico City are related to the Michael Brown case?
Or are you doubling down on your desire to avoid proving what isn't there?

You can continue to make the same accusations all you want ... But they are feckless and unsupported.

Take your witch-hunt elsewhere.

.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 28, 2014)

Mertex said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


Brava.  Well argued. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## BlackSand (Nov 28, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Brava.  Well argued.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk



The loyal puppy as bad as the master ... Neither one of you stated what was racist ... Or you don't know what racism is. To argue something you have actually provide more than accusations unfounded in reality.

.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 28, 2014)

BlackSand said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Brava.  Well argued.
> ...


Actually,  Mertex defined it quite exactly.  Are you too stupid to read,  or simply a cowardly racist?  Never mind,  you're not important enough to me for me to care.  Carry on.  Your ignorance is quite entertaining. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## BlackSand (Nov 28, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Actually,  Mertex defined it quite exactly.  Are you too stupid to read,  or simply a cowardly racist?  Never mind,  you're not important enough to me for me to care.  Carry on.  Your ignorance is quite entertaining.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk



I read what she described ... But you have to make some kind of connection between what I said and how it applies to a form of racism or discrimination.

If I were to say a truck driving down the road is blue ... It doesn't mean I am discriminating against the truck or the color blue.

.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 28, 2014)

BlackSand said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Actually,  Mertex defined it quite exactly.  Are you too stupid to read,  or simply a cowardly racist?  Never mind,  you're not important enough to me for me to care.  Carry on.  Your ignorance is quite entertaining.
> ...




Ahh, but you accused her of not defining racism at all. So, which is it gonna be?


----------



## BlackSand (Nov 28, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



I didn't accuse her of anything regrading her knowledge of racism ... I asked her to identify the racism (or discrimination) in my statement and if she knew what racism is? The same things I asked you and you have haven't yet answered ... No need for you to hide behind her bigotry.

Now I did accuse her of being immature and going on a witch-hunt ... And if you are dead set on being her little toady, I certainly don't mind accusing you of the same behavior.

.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 28, 2014)

BlackSand said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > BlackSand said:
> ...



The very fact that you call me someone's toady says nothing about me, but alot about you.

As to racism, I *have* already answered. I said point blank that Mertex perfectly defined racism. This automatically implies or infers that that is also MY definition of racism. Pay attention, fer fux sakes. Smart people don't need to reinvent the wheel and I am not your fucking secretary.


P.S.
Dear G-d, please send me just one single Conservative who can actually concentrate himself on something in a worthy way for more than 3 milliseconds.  Thanks, G-d.  -Stat


----------



## PredFan (Nov 28, 2014)

This:


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 28, 2014)

Hey, did your gun talk to you today, prednizone?


----------



## BlackSand (Nov 28, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> The very fact that you call me someone's toady says nothing about me, but alot about you.
> 
> As to racism, I *have* already answered. I said point blank that Mertex perfectly defined racism. This automatically implies or infers that that is also MY definition of racism. Pay attention, fer fux sakes. Smart people don't need to reinvent the wheel and I am not your fucking secretary.
> 
> ...



I didn't ask you just to define racism ...* I asked you to actually explain what in my statement is racist or discriminatory* ... Which you still haven't done. Cuss ... Be ugly ... Cling to your bigoted ideas ... But you still have not supplied a bridge between her definition of racism and how it applies to my statement.

I am taking bets now on whether you are retarded enough to think failing to answer the question concerning how my statement exhibited racism or discrimination is sufficient response. It seems you have made the mistake of confusing your bigotry as mine.

.


----------



## Mertex (Nov 28, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > BlackSand said:
> ...



Then don't whine about what blacks are doing in Ferguson, because I don't give a good fuck either, about your opinion of them.


----------



## Mertex (Nov 28, 2014)

beagle9 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


True, that some of that exists, and it's also a problem.  But, don't tell me that racism doesn't exist because I have witnessed it myself.  Of course we don't have slaves, but there is the mentality that blacks are lazy, not as smart, etc, etc., by many and it's not true.  Generalizing about any one race is never smart.



> 2. You undoubtedly didn't catch where I said *whites and blacks working* in America, because it is costing all of us in extreme taxation when all is said and done. Where did you get that I was of the mindset that only blacks in America are on welfare? Are you trying to create a racist in order to battle with a racist ? It won't work... Policy changes are needed, and the right policies put in place. Most all people would agree, but of course not the ones (all races) who get the free stuff to the point of dependency, and why would they ?


Yes, I guess I missed where you said whites and blacks, so the racial background of people is not what causes people to decide to try and milk the system.  However, Welfare has undergone revisions so that no one is supposed to stay on longer than 5 years....unless they are truly incapacitated, so it could be that the system is not working the way it is supposed to, and that is a problem that needs to be fixed.  But, I have seen many comments that insinuate that "all" blacks prefer to be on welfare, which is crazy, because I've never seen anyone get rich off welfare.



> 3. Yes I agree but that respect is a two way street always, and it has no defining lines regarding race, so people need to get over it, and they need to make their way from where it is that they are at in their lives, but it always starts with the one in the mirror first.. Have you never read in the Bible where it says "kill them with kindness and you shall heap coals of fire upon their heads" ? How come it is that people don't trust in his word anymore, because doing it our way isn't working as is shown daily ?  This goes for everyone in life who resist the good Lord's teachings in these things.


Respect is a two way street, and as long as neither side wants to be the first to extend the olive leaf, and as long as there are those within each side that won't go along with the rest, we will continue to have these types of altercations.  Martin Luther King jr did a lot to change things from the way they used to be and he wanted it to be done peacefully, so the people that were violently protesting in Ferguson were going against MLK's desires. And, they were not discriminating, either, I saw where a black woman's business was vandalized.  Fortunately, kind people have come around to help her.  I don't know what happened in Ferguson with the policeman and Michael Brown, but it needs to be investigated without bias to get to the bottom so if there was wrong doing it can be addressed and maybe changes need to be put in place.


----------



## Mertex (Nov 28, 2014)

BlackSand said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Brava.  Well argued.
> ...



Maybe you are that ignorant and don't realize how racist your comment was.  Comparing a city made up of "Mexicans" to an American city could only mean that the American city is made up of Mexicans.....so if you insist that is not what you meant, and you don't want to own your racist comment, please do try and explain what exactly you meant by your stupid comment.


----------



## BlackSand (Nov 28, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Maybe you are that ignorant and don't realize how racist your comment was.  Comparing a city made up of "Mexicans" to an American city could only mean that the American city is made up of Mexicans.....so if you insist that is not what you meant, and you don't want to own your racist comment, please do try and explain what exactly you meant by your stupid comment.



Even if you did have your context correct (which you don't) ... The statement would still not demonstrate racism or discrimination.

The only ignorance displayed resides in your bigoted ideas related to racism and discrimination not present in the statement. Keep on repeating the same thing over and over and pretend it is an explanation as to what is racist or discriminatory about the statement.

It isn't racist or discriminating against Mexicans or San Antonio. I didn't apply a negative connotation to Mexicans or San Antonio. Now if you were to suggest Mexicans would somehow degrade one's opinion of San Antonio ... That would be your impression of Mexicans and not mine ... Bigot!

To say that dolphins swim in water ... Doesn't mean that everything that swims in water is a dolphin ... Nor does it mean there is anything wrong with dolphins or swimming in water.

.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 28, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


Yes she perfectly defined it alright, and she fit the bill or definition of it perfectly..


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 28, 2014)

Mertex said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


*Good post*, as I see you are trying to fight the urge, and that is good.. We may can converse a little bit here after all...


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 28, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Nov 28, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 29, 2014)

BlackSand said:


> Even if you did have your context correct (which you don't) ... *The statement would still not demonstrate racism or discrimination.*
> 
> The only ignorance displayed resides in your bigoted ideas related to racism and discrimination not present in the statement. Keep on repeating the same thing over and over and pretend it is an explanation as to what is racist or discriminatory about the statement.
> 
> ...




*Don't be silly or stupid. Or course it would and of course it does. * I love it when racists try to turn themselves into pretzels in order to prove that their "logic" is somehow sound. This is really fun to watch.

But please, since you are a rightie and so sure that your statement is not racist or bigoted, and since I am sure your party wants to do grandios Latino outreach, I openly challenge you to* make those statements in real life in front of real life Latinos - and then just see how they respond.*

Unless of course you already instinctively know that it is totally racist/bigoted or are far to cowardly to admit it.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 29, 2014)

beagle9 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > BlackSand said:
> ...



This is, of course, a lie.

Mertex does none of the things she defined, not even in the slightest.

Are you really that ignorant, or did your  handlers tell you to say that?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 29, 2014)

beagle9 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...




Thank you for proving that you are a worthless troll. That is most helpful.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 29, 2014)

Vigilante said:


>




Ahhh, some more Vagisil, the pride and joy of the Republican Party. Carry on.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 29, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


You best learn how to read or keep up bud, because umm yes she did..


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 29, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


Who exactly is trolling here ? Looks to be you if you ask me, because I bet your buddy can speak for herself if you would let her.


----------



## Mertex (Nov 29, 2014)

BlackSand said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Actually,  Mertex defined it quite exactly.  Are you too stupid to read,  or simply a cowardly racist?  Never mind,  you're not important enough to me for me to care.  Carry on.  Your ignorance is quite entertaining.
> ...




And yet, you have never explained what you meant by your racist comment.

Saying "Is that what they call San Antonio now?" in reference to a post about reported riots in Mexico City could hardly mean that you are against trucks or the color blue, in fact it could hardly mean there are alike in the fact that there are riots in San Antonio, because there are none.  You probably are too stupid to realize what you said, and probably don't even know what you meant.....maybe you just copied someone else saying that and thought it would sound "informed"! 

I've never heard anyone calling San Antonio "Mexico City" but I have heard racists make remarks about San Antonio being like Mexico because there are too many Hispanics, which is totally racist because the Hispanics in San Antonio are not Mexicans.  They are Americans, just like the Italians in New York and the Polish in Michigan.

Perhaps you are more satisfied with being considered stupid rather than racist, why you continue to deny your racist comment being racist.


----------



## BlackSand (Nov 29, 2014)

Mertex said:


> And yet, you have never explained what you meant by your racist comment.



Yadda-yadda-yadda ... All the poppycock you have provided regarding your understanding of how you interpreted the comment ... Is a testament to your bigotry, not mine. You are free to assume you are guilty of applying racist context to the discussion ... And I am certainly not going to argue with that. 

Attempt to apply the racist or discriminatory context to the statement ... That is actually racist or discriminatory ... Or continue to waste your time discussing the matter with me.

.


----------



## rcfieldz (Nov 29, 2014)

Comply _or_ Die


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 29, 2014)

Hopefully they won't spread the violence to other communities during their march.

*Ferguson demonstrators to march 120 miles to Missouri state capital* 



> FERGUSON, Missouri (Reuters) - Activists gathered in Ferguson, Missouri, on Saturday to begin a 120-mile march to the state capital Jefferson City to protest the killing of an unarmed black teen by a white police officer, a case that has rekindled a national debate over U.S. race relations.
> About 100 people were expected to take part in the seven-day march organized by the National Association for the Advancement of Colored People (NAACP), with more joining segments of the long walk, NAACP staff member Jamiah Adams told Reuters.



Ferguson demonstrators to march 120 miles to Missouri state capital - Yahoo News


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 29, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Statshisfuckingnameis, just stands out as a cheerleader for black rioting and looting... The way to go girl!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 29, 2014)

Ahhhh, there is a reason why you are called Vagisil. Thanks for reminding us of this entertaining fact.


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 29, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Ahhhh, there is a reason why you are called Vagisil. Thanks for reminding us of this entertaining fact.



Well since I'm devoted to women’s well-being and confidence, you, you little cu*t, will just have to go on itching and burning with each of my posts that CHAPS your lips!


----------



## Mertex (Nov 29, 2014)

BlackSand said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > And yet, you have never explained what you meant by your racist comment.
> ...


Yeah....and I still don't see you giving an explanation of what you meant....because there is none....the only thing is you're too much of a wimp to own up to what you meant.



> Attempt to apply the racist or discriminatory context to the statement ... That is actually racist or discriminatory ... Or continue to waste your time discussing the matter with me.



There is nothing left to discuss.  You made a racist remark, you won't own up to it, you refuse to explain what you meant that wasn't racist, end of story.....


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 29, 2014)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Hopefully they won't spread the violence to other communities during their march.
> 
> *Ferguson demonstrators to march 120 miles to Missouri state capital*
> 
> ...


TO DEMONSTRATE FOR WHAT ??????????????????????  If anything they should be worried sick about burning down their own neighborhoods, and worse destroying millions of dollars worth of private property. That is what they need to be doing, figuring out how their going to get out of trouble for that non-sense. You can't make this stuff up can you ?


----------



## BlackSand (Nov 29, 2014)

Mertex said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...





There isn't an explanation for the statement I haven't already given ... Your desire to add any racist context that requires any more explanation is your bigotry ... Not mine.

But hey ... It is your bigotry that clouds your ability to understand that ... I am not holding my breath waiting for you to agree. I really don't think you are capable of understanding your bigotry ... And I revel in the fact you display it so openly ... How else can everyone better understand your foolishness and desire to slight others with fabricated accusations.

From my personal experience ... That is standard operating procedure for you ... Same old song and dance is more suitable than end of story.

.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 29, 2014)

Mertex said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


Well what about your racist remarks ? We could all sit here and demand you own up to them also, but you know what, it isn't that important really. The only thing that it does is become a distraction here, so we get your tactic, and we all just move forward as we all should move on from such childish non-sense of you said she said..


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 30, 2014)

*Giuliani: Michael Brown Death Never Should Have Gone to a Grand Jury*



> After days of nation-wide protesting and rioting over the grand jury decision to not indict former Ferguson police officer Darren Wilson, former New York City mayor Rudy Giuliani said on Sunday that prosecutors shouldn't have tried to indict him in front of a grand jury in the first place. Doing so, according to Giuliani, was political theater.
> 
> "I don't see how this case normally would even have been brought to a grand jury," said Giuliani, a former prosecutor, on _Fox News Sunday_. "This is the kind of case—had it not had the racial overtones and the national publicity—where a prosecutor would have come to the conclusion that there is not enough evidence to present to the grand jury."
> "Attorney General Holder’s gonna have to take a case in which a jury couldn't find probable cause to indict, and he's gonna have to try to find probable cause in front of a federal grand jury,” Giuliani said. "It's an impossible case to present to a grand jury.”
> ...



Giuliani Michael Brown Death Never Should Have Gone to a Grand Jury - Yahoo News


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Dec 1, 2014)

"Riots are the language of the unheard"

I think Martin Luther King was the first to say this, but this morning on CNN a black pastor repeated it.

Sounds to me like a sort of condoning of the Fergusson riots.


----------



## Conservative65 (Dec 1, 2014)

DigitalDrifter said:


> "Riots are the language of the unheard"
> 
> I think Martin Luther King was the first to say this, but this morning on CNN a black pastor repeated it.
> 
> Sounds to me like a sort of condoning of the Fergusson riots.



Five St. Louis Ram players showed their support of false claims that Brown has his hands up when shot while entering the field from the tunnel yesterday.   Looks to me as if they also support the riots.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Dec 1, 2014)

NFL players are amongst the last people in this country who should be critical of a violent encounter.


----------



## dannyboys (Dec 1, 2014)

DigitalDrifter said:


> NFL players are amongst the last people in this country who should be critical of a violent encounter.


I wouldn't expect any different from the NFL Tree Dwellers.
The NFL is made up of huge negroes who are willing to risk their lives for a lot of money. Note that most of the 'thinking' is done by 'Whitey' on and off the field. Are there any negro team owners?
The stadiums are basically amphitheaters were tens of thousands of mostly White spectators come to watch a bunch of 'Special Needs' negroes harm each other. The more violent the better.
Pretty fucking sick world we live in.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Dec 1, 2014)

Wake said:


> Just now being released is that Dorian Johnson was a fucking liar who contradicted himself!
> 
> Multiple photos released of injuries to Wilson's head/body!
> 
> What say you, Noomi et al?




Yep, here's that broken eye socket.


----------



## Wake (Dec 1, 2014)

When did I ever say there was a broken eye socket? 

Other pictures of the injuries he sustained do exist.

That same first photo with better lighting shows the red circular mark on his face from being hit.


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 4, 2014)

Carla_Danger said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> > Just now being released is that Dorian Johnson was a fucking liar who contradicted himself!
> ...


Matters not, because the only thing that matters now is that he was attacked, and that he had to defend himself as a police officer against an assailant who was a criminal in which was proven as such. Searching for straws maybe ?  Searching now for any ray of hope in order to suggest otherwise ?  In light of all the evidence it is just desperation really.


----------

